# Beendigung der WOW Karriere



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht. Es ist nun 3 Wochen her, dass ich mit meiner Priesterin die letzte Pflanze gepflückt -  mit meiner Druidin den letzten Freund geheilt - oder mit meinem DK den letzten Gegner im PVP zerfetzt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist schon ein merkwürdiges Spiel. Da reißt Du Dir 4 Jahre den Allerwertesten auf, verbringst mehr Zeit damit als mit irgendeinem anderen Spiel zuvor, bist manchmal nicht in den Schlaf gekommen, weil Du Dich über Leute im Raid geärgert hast oder Dir ne Waffe weggewürfelt wurde, und nun, nach 3 Wochen Abstand ist es so, als bräuchte ich mal langsam wieder nen "Schuss" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gab ehrlich gesagt keine Zeit, in der ich länger als 1 Woche Pause hatte. Dieses Spiel mit Abstand betrachtet ist wirklich merkwürdig. Ich frage mich heute, wie ich so viel Zeit da lassen konnte, mich über sowas banales aufregen konnte, dass mir im RL die Laune verging und wie ich trotzdem teilweise gespielt habe, obwohl es mir manchmal wie echte Arbeit vorkam und genervt  hat ohne Gnade.

Trotzdem, und das ist das paradoxe daran, juckt es immer wieder in den Fingern. Ich habe extra meinen Account komplett gelöscht und sogar nen Ticket geschrieben, dass ich, egal wie ich betteln sollte sie mir bloß nicht meine Avatare wiederherstellen sollen. Das Spiel weggeworfen, ja wirklich in die Tonne, und alles was damit zusammenhängt vernichtet.

Und trotzdem juckt es, wieder bei 0 anzufangen, das ist doch nicht normal. Ich werde zwar die Selbstbeherrschung haben es nicht zu tun, alleine schon, weil ich leveln nicht mehr so mag, einen Acc zu kaufen kommt aus Prinzip nicht in Frage, aber dennoch frage ich mich, warum hat dieses Spiel eine solche Macht über mich....zumindest so, dass man immer wieder dran denkt.

Nun zu der Frage an Euch. Hat der eine oder andere auch aufgehört, ein paar Wochen Abstand und sieht das ähnlich, oder vielleicht wieder angefangen? Was geht Euch durch den Kopf, wenn Ihr mit Abstand das Spiel rückwirkend reflektiert? 

Oder Farge an die, die noch aktiv dabei sind. Sitzt Ihr nicht auch manchmal am Rechner, schlagt auf ein virtuelles Monster ein, stellt fest, ach Du scheisse, ist ja schon wieder 23h und fragt Euch, was Ihr da eig macht?

Ich habe Fifa, Unreal Tournament und so Sachen auch teilweise exzessiv gezockt, aber das schwirrte mir niemals im Kopf rum auf der Arbeit oder mit Freunden die nicht zocken.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (9. September 2009)

unter umständen mal nen psychologen aufsuchen? ich spiele auch seit release, doch mal im ernst, solch kranke aussagen kann ich von meiner seite her nicht bestätigen!


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

Naja ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir nicht. Bin eher ein Gelegenheitsspieler. Kommt auch mal vor das ich einen ganzen Monat nicht Spiele, weil ich einfach keine Lust / Zeit habe. Aber finde ich gut das Leute die es extrem viel Spielen davon los kommen. Es gibt mit sicherheit Millionen andere Spieler die nicht so viel Selbstbeherrschung haben wie du. Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radivan (9. September 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> unter umständen mal nen psychologen aufsuchen? ich spiele auch seit release, doch mal im ernst, solch kranke aussagen kann ich von meiner seite her nicht bestätigen!




Schonmal mit einer Pause versucht?


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> unter umständen mal nen psychologen aufsuchen? ich spiele auch seit release, doch mal im ernst, solch kranke aussagen kann ich von meiner seite her nicht bestätigen!




Krank? Psychologe? Es ist ein Spiel mit hohem Suchtfaktor, das ist mal Fakt. Und da bin ich nicht der einzige, erste und werde nicht der letzte sein, dem es so geht.

Immerhin hab ich meinen Job, Freundin und bin nichtmal fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem ist es in meinen Gedanken, ich denke da gibt es schlimmere Dinge.......


----------



## Berghammer71 (9. September 2009)

Da kommt die Sucht durch.



> ach Du scheisse, ist ja schon wieder 23h und fragt Euch, was Ihr da eig macht



Naja ist der alte Menschheitstrieb - jagen und sammeln.

Ich hab mich schon in der Grundschule gewundert warum einige bestimmte Karten unbedingt sammeln, 
z.B. von Fußballspielern - ist nun mal so.

Du ärgest Dich ja nicht immer darüber das jemand dir ne Waffe wegwürfelt - zb. oh das Teil zu den Preis
im Ah verkauft usw gibts ne Menge positiver Ereignisse in WoW.

Da hilft nur eins - in Rl etwas schöneres zu finden.


----------



## Danro (9. September 2009)

Ich kann auch nicht bestätigen das ich unbedingt wow brauche wenn es mich annervt lasse ich es auch links liegen.
Teilweise bin ich sogar gelangweilt ich habe meine Chars auf 80 was bleibt sind Tagesquests Raids und Inis und hat man das einmal gemacht hat man alles gesehen und es kommt schnell lange weile auf.

Ich würde dir auf Raten dich vielleicht mal einem Arzt oder zumindest jemanden anzuvertrauen der nichts mit dem Game zu tun hat einfach unterstützung holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buschwalker (9. September 2009)

Also meine längste Pause von WoW war 1 Monat, da hatte ich einfach kb auf das Spiel und alles was damit zu tun hatte.
Ich muss sagen ich Spiele ja nicht nur WoW sondern nebenbei noch 1 oder 2 Ego-Shooter, was aber mittlerweile auch schon fast nicht mehr der Whrheit entspricht.
In dem einem Monat Pause hatte ich kein großes verlangen nach WoW, ganz im Gegenteil ich braucht mal Abstand von dem Game. Nach der Pause konnte ich wieder voller Tatendrang Dinge tun worauf ich überhaupt keine Lust mehr hatte =)


----------



## Wowneuling (9. September 2009)

Ist doch ganz normal, dass es etwas dauert bis man sich normalisiert hat, nachdem man etwas aufgegeben hat das man jahrelang intensiv betrieben hat. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Auch ein Jogger der ein paar Wochen aufgrund einer Verletzung pausieren muss, wird dir ähnliches berichten. 
Wahrscheinlich hast du WoW sogar immer in einem ähnlichen Zeitfenster gespielt. Beispielsweise nach der Arbeit. Du nimmst also einen gewissen Rythmus auf, der nun nichtmehr existiert. Mit der Zeit wird sich das allerdings legen.

Gerade wenn du die Einsicht erhalten hast, dass du dich vormals etwas zu extrem in das Spiel reingesteigert hast, könntest du doch einen Neuanfang wagen?! Wahrscheinlich wirst du das Spiel mit ganz anderen Augen sehen. Den Fokus nicht mehr auf einen erfolgreichen Raidabschluss legen sondern eher auf den gemütlichen Teil in WoW.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Naja ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir nicht. Bin eher ein Gelegenheitsspieler. Kommt auch mal vor das ich einen ganzen Monat nicht Spiele, weil ich einfach keine Lust / Zeit habe. Aber finde ich gut das Leute die es extrem viel Spielen davon los kommen. Es gibt mit sicherheit Millionen andere Spieler die nicht so viel Selbstbeherrschung haben wie du. Gratz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke, ich hoffe nur, dass Dein "Gratz" gerechtfertigt bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bislang siehts gut aus. Dass ich mich hier noch rumtreibe hat eher den Grund, dass ich es lustig finde, wie sich manche Leute hier gegenseitig völlig ohne Sinn und Tiefgang zerfetzen und dass in einem Deutsch, dass man nichtmal mehr so nennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (9. September 2009)

Was soll ich dazu sagen?
Ich mache manchmal pausen von 2-3 Wochen und spiele dann wieder.
Ich ärgere mich nur manchesmal über meine Freundin die immer noch etwas und noch etwas darin zu tun hat und dann die Zeit vergisst und mir Vorheult wie Müde sie ist.
Schon alleine aus dem Grund werde ich wohl demnächst aufhören mit dem Spiel nur um sie davon los zu kriegen.


----------



## DreiHaare (9. September 2009)

Es sind mit Sicherheit auch die Kontakte, die man im Spiel ja nach Jahren hat, die man vermisst...die Stimmen im TS, mit denen man sicher auch ordentlich Spaß hatte...die "Abenteuer", die man mit eben diesen Kontakten bestanden hat.


----------



## Serious123 (9. September 2009)

hatte auch 2 monate pause und dachte mir jetzt könntest du mal wieder anfangen. aber nicht so wie vorher jeden 2. abend in naxx oder sonstwas hängen. ich hab mir jetzt in dem einen monat gemütlich nen twink von 75 auf 80 gespielt und werde jetzt mal ein paar nonheros und heros gehen. aber wenn ich keine lust hab mach ich einfach aus. wie arbeit kam mir das noch nie vor.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Es sind mit Sicherheit auch die Kontakte, die man im Spiel ja nach Jahren hat, die man vermisst...die Stimmen im TS, mit denen man sicher auch ordentlich Spaß hatte...die "Abenteuer", die man mit eben diesen Kontakten bestanden hat.




Ja das ist so eine Sache, stimmt. Die ganzen Leute die ja nun wegfallen, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn, bzw aus dem TS aus dem Sinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, cooler Nick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (9. September 2009)

Radivan schrieb:


> Schonmal mit einer Pause versucht?




ja natürlcih habe ich auch einige monate pause zwischendurch gemacht. doch trotzdem denke ich doch tagsüber nicht ans spiel. da gibts sicher wichtigere dinge über die ich mir gedanken mache, freundin , arbeit freunde usw. wow ist und bleibt für mich ein spiel! wenn auch eines in welches ich viel zeit investiere!


----------



## Natalius (9. September 2009)

ich kann dir nur zu gut nach empfinden, mir geht oder ging es fast so wie dir, mit dem unterschied um so länger meine pause dauerte, um so mehr konnte ich abstand gewinnen und das interesse zu wow, oder anderen online games lies nach.

ich gehöre leider auch nicht zur der fraktion, die sich die zeit vorm pc einteilen kann und übertreibe es immer wieder. aber mittlerweile versuche ich mir die zeit schon einzuteilen und immer mal wieder die handbremse zu ziehen.


----------



## Morca (9. September 2009)

Da ist alles normal. Tu was du willst, solange du keinen schädigst ist alles in bester Ordnung! 

Kauf dir die Spiele erneut, mach den Rechner an und errichte ein neues Spielekonto.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (9. September 2009)

Hmmm..Hi :-)
Ne hab ich nich.
Ich denke das menschen (ohne dir  was unterstellen zu wollen) die im richtigen leben nicht viel auf die  kette bekommen sehr anfällig für das suchtpotenzial von wow sind. Es  ist das erfolgserlebnissding das die spieler bei der stange hält. Ich  btw spiele seid release. Jeh nach momentaner freundin mehr oder  weniger. Immo zb sehr wenig da m einer momentane herrin das game  garnich mag...nichma so n bisschen.
Meiner erfahrung nach sind es  aber NICHTnur die rl-versager die das game xtrem spielen. Ne auch die  menschen die nach beachtung anerkennung trost oder ablenkung lechzen.  Zb kenne ich menschen die in kurzer zeit sehr viel grobes durchmachen  mussten...welche nun alle etwas auf dem wowding hängengeblieben sind.
Wenn  ich dir einen tip geben darf spiel weiter. AAABER such dir eine gilde  wie die in der ich gerade bin. Die gilden die spielteschnnich nich viel  reissen aber zwischenmenschlich ulduar mit der linkengesäßhälfte rocken  wenn du weist was ich meine.
Eine gilde inder rl WIRKLICH vorne  steht und nicht nur dann wen wer nen grund braucht sich aus einer  streng organisierten raid verpissen will.
Beispiel: In meiner Gilde  ist jeder 2te verheiratet und jeder 4te über 40. Ältester/te is 59. So  komme ich manchmal nur online um zu sabbeln.
Niemand spielt nach 0  uhr meist ist die gilde dann wie ausgestorben. Jeder hat nen job und  ich habe noch nie das zeichen "xD" gelesen. Und wenn wir mal ne ini  machen dann sind die drops wirklöich nebensächlich und jeder schaut von  sich aus beim anderen ob er den drop nich besser brauchen kann. ZB:  hört man in naxx neben dem blödsinn der sonst im ts gelabert wird immer  wieder " Hey Name willst darauf ned bedarf machen? Das is besser als  deins.....
oder
Hey Name ich könnte dir item craften. Muss nur aus der gb reagenz nehmen.
wie auch immer. Jeh nachdem wie alt du bist und wie dein rl läuft denke ich pers. das das ganz schnell aufhört :-)

grüsse.


----------



## Chalasita (9. September 2009)

Hast alles was mit WOW zu tun hat in die Tonne geworfen.
Willst nicht´s mehr mit WOW zu haben.

Aber du postest hier auf der WOW Suchti Site ????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen zurück bald in der Welt von WOW.


----------



## biemi (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht.



Wow ich bin so stolz auf dich das kannst du dir jetzt nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man du musst wirklich ein extrem harter fall sein wenn du schon nach beendigung deiner sogenannten "Karriere"
nun wieder im WoW-Forum herumgrabst und sogar noch einen Thread erstellst.
Wenn du noch Freunde hast würde ich die so schnell wie möglich um Rat fragen!

edit: da du hier schon postest wir bald ein Thread mit dem Namen "Welcher Server ist für Neuanfänger geeignet" erscheinen -.-


----------



## Demyriella (9. September 2009)

Ich spiele immernoch aktiv... Nicht seit Release sondern erst seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr. Aber auch mir geht es so, dass es in meinem Alltag im Kopf ist. Da wird drüber nachgedacht, was grad im AH verkauft wurde oder was man so alles zu erledigen hat. 
Mein RL leidet zum Glück noch nicht darunter (ich hoffe, dass dieses auch so bleibt). Wenn ich keine Zeit zum zocken habe, dann habe ich sie eben nicht. 
Es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich permanent nur an WoW denke, aber es ist Bestandteil meiner Gedanken. 

Einerseits finde ich es schlimm, dass Menschen zu so drastischen Mitteln greifen müssen und GM´s schreiben, dass sie unter gar keinen Umständen mehr ins Spiel kommen dürfen, andererseits aber auch sehr gut, dass sie so eine gute Selbsteinschätzung von sich haben.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass die Leute von Blizz sich auch dran halten, wenn es dir zuviel in den Fingern juckt.

Liebe Grüße
My


----------



## Reylor (9. September 2009)

Ich habe selbst auch vor ca. 3 Wochen aufgehört, und die erste Woche nach dem aufhören war echt schlimm muss ich sagen. In der zweiten Woche habe ich dann richtig gemerkt wie der Entzug entfallen ist, und Heute verschwende ich keine Sekunde mehr mit WoW, weder lesen, schreiben und natürlich auch nicht spielen - Ich denke noch nichtmal mehr an WoW.
Ich frag mich, ob ich spielen würde, wenn ich aufeinmal nen 80er vor die Nase gehalten krieg... Zum Glück kommt das nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein merkwürdiges Spiel. Da reißt Du Dir 4 Jahre den Allerwertesten auf, verbringst mehr Zeit damit als mit irgendeinem anderen Spiel zuvor, bist manchmal nicht in den Schlaf gekommen, weil Du Dich über Leute im Raid geärgert hast oder Dir ne Waffe weggewürfelt wurde, und nun, nach 3 Wochen Abstand ist es so, als bräuchte ich mal langsam wieder nen "Schuss"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4 Jahre hast du das gespielt, kann ich nur sagen, selber Schuld. 
Alleine das du dich über Leute im Raid geärgert hast, oder darüber das das Würfelglück dir nicht hold war, ist ein Anzeichen das du ......  

Die Tips mit dem Psychologen solltest du ruhig annehmen.

Sonst wirst du dir in wenigen Tagen, Wochen, spätestens beim neuen Addon, wieder WoW Installieren.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (9. September 2009)

Reylor schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst auch vor ca. 3 Wochen aufgehört, und die erste Woche nach dem aufhören war echt schlimm muss ich sagen. In der zweiten Woche habe ich dann richtig gemerkt wie der Entzug entfallen ist, und Heute verschwende ich keine Sekunde mehr mit WoW, weder lesen, schreiben und natürlich auch nicht spielen - Ich denke noch nichtmal mehr an WoW.
> Ich frag mich, ob ich spielen würde, wenn ich aufeinmal nen 80er vor die Nase gehalten krieg... Zum Glück kommt das nicht vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso bist dann hier?


----------



## Timdertaylor (9. September 2009)

ehm ja! CIAO!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

Ninjutsu83 schrieb:


> Hmmm..Hi :-)
> Ne hab ich nich.
> Ich denke das menschen (ohne dir  was unterstellen zu wollen) die im richtigen leben nicht viel auf die  kette bekommen sehr anfällig für das suchtpotenzial von wow sind. Es  ist das erfolgserlebnissding das die spieler bei der stange hält. Ich  btw spiele seid release. Jeh nach momentaner freundin mehr oder  weniger. Immo zb sehr wenig da m einer momentane herrin das game  garnich mag...nichma so n bisschen.
> Meiner erfahrung nach sind es  aber NICHTnur die rl-versager die das game xtrem spielen. Ne auch die  menschen die nach beachtung anerkennung trost oder ablenkung lechzen.  Zb kenne ich menschen die in kurzer zeit sehr viel grobes durchmachen  mussten...welche nun alle etwas auf dem wowding hängengeblieben sind.
> ...




Wirklich sehr schöne Antwort, echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kann sogar hinhauen, was Du da schreibst. Mein Leben hat zwar alles, was so dazugehört, Freundin, Job, bissl Sport und so, aber es ist recht eintönig...hmmm...ich fühle mich gerade ertappt!  

Aber gut, genauso was muß man manchmal lesen!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

Chalasita schrieb:


> Hast alles was mit WOW zu tun hat in die Tonne geworfen.
> Willst nicht´s mehr mit WOW zu haben.
> 
> Aber du postest hier auf der WOW Suchti Site ?????
> ...




Neee, ich hab irgendwo drüber schon geschrieben, warum ich hier ab und zu reinschaue. Das wird sicher nicht der Grund sein, "sollte" ich zurückkehren, was ich nicht hoffe.


----------



## jekyll_do (9. September 2009)

Hallo Johnny,

ich kenne das Gefühl auch sehr gut, wobei ich 4 Pausen von mehreren Monaten in den letzten Jahren hatte. Da fiel mir der Ausstieg nicht schwer, weil es viele frustrierende Situationen im Spiel gab. Die gibt es zur Zeit beinahe gar nicht, das ist problematisch. Denn ich spiele auch zu viel. Letztendlich kenne ich im Spiel ne Menge Leute bei denen ich mich Frage wie sie überhaupt noch was im echten Leben gebacken bekommen. Wenn man merkt dass man zu viel spielt und es das echte Leben negativ beeinflusst, also Schulnoten oder Beziehungen, sollte man einfach den Stecker ziehen, sprich Account kündigen. Und sicher wirkt das ganze mit Abstand betrachtet absolut grotesk. Leute die ihr Leben noch im Griff haben und 2 Stunden am Tag maximal spielen und trotzden nice Eq haben werden von der Community ohne Ende geflamet. Und dann gibts den Rest der 6-10 Stunden am Tag online ist und in eine Welt aus Theorycraft und Raidplanung abgedriftet ist. Was das sinnvollste ist? Vermutlich ein Casual zu sein und WoW als Abwechselung zum Filmabend zu sehen. Und falls man das nicht kann sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Fang doch an Fahrrad zu fahren oder so. Das soll jetzt kein blöder Spruch sein. Ich denke zum Teil ist es wie mit dem Rauchen. Als ich damit aufeghört habe hab ich mir auch ne Ablenkung gesucht.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schöne Antwort, echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Versteh das nich falsch das war nich auf dich gemunzt!! Ich kenne dich überhaupt nicht. Aber ursachenforschung is n toller plan!
Wer weis vllt hast du echt miese zeiten durchgemacht? Oder einfach echt viel stress in den 4 jahren gehabt.
Also ned böse sein


----------



## onkelzfan (9. September 2009)

Ich sage es mal ganz einfach, ich bin der Durchschnittsspieler. Oder wie es heute genannt wird Casual. Ich arbeite 3 Schicht, bin 30 Jahre alt hab ingame keinen Raid weil ich mich durch die 3 Schicht nicht für Termine binden kann. Ich habe schon ein paar mal längere Pausen eingelegt dann zum teil nix oder andere Games gespielt, aber es hat mich immer wieder zu WOW gelockt. Bei mir liegt das aber nicht an der Itemgeilheit und das ich was schaffen muss in dem Game sondern an den Leuten die ich in dieser Zeit sehr gern gewonnen und zum teil im Rl getroffe habe. Dieses Speil macht süchtig? Ja. Bei dem einen weil man im Spiel ein geiler hängst ist der all das schafft was er im Rl nicht schafft, bei dem anderen der es super findet was zu spielen und nebenbei zu chatten. Chatten ist ja die nächste am häufigsten genutze funktion in WOW. Vielen geht es nicht um das Game an sich, sondern um das reden, das vielleicht nicht alleine sein in Momenten in denen man sonst zu Hause alleine wäre. Das hat nix mit fehlendem Freundeskreis zu tun (klar bei manchen Leuten vielleicht doch) weil man zum teil nur mal am abend vor dem zu Bett gehen noch ne halbe stunde mal rein schaut. Für andere ist es gerade die Anonymität die trotzdem mit vertrautheit verbunden ist. Sprich, man erzählt Leuten die man ewig kennt( ingame, und doch eigentlich nicht kennt, weil man ihnen Rl nicht begegnet) über sachen die einen berühren und die man den Leuten im Rl nie sagen würde weil die einen dann für bekloppt halten würden oder es nicht verstehen. Kurz gesagt viele nutzen WOW als Ihren Seelenklämpner nach dem Rl. Und all die anderen rennen ihren Epics nach und können vielleicht nur im Game der Siegertyp sein der sie im Rl nie sein werden. Ich hoffe das war nicht zu kompliziert geschrieben^^ Und es fühlen sich nicht wieder zig Leute angepisst^^ Ich sehe das so. Und nur mal so angemerkt, WOW ist für mich der Seelenklempner am feierabend, den ich zumüllen kann ohne das ich am nächsten morgen blöde angeschaut werde. ( was nicht heissen soll das ich Rl keine möglichkeiten habe mich auszujammern:-))


----------



## Reylor (9. September 2009)

Ninjutsu83 schrieb:


> wieso bist dann hier?



Stimmt das kommt echt blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, ich interessiere mich für das Star Wars MMO (Was ich dennoch nicht spielen werde...) und deswegen bin ich manchmal auf buffed, außerdem hat buffed auch andere gute News, und dann sieht man sowas halt mal im ForumTicker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (9. September 2009)

Reylor schrieb:


> Stimmt das kommt echt blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust* ausrede *hust*


----------



## Jahlaks (9. September 2009)

So ging es mir auch teilweise, hatte dann jobbedingt nicht mehr soviel Zeit für das Spiel und habe ganz aufgehört, nun habe ich nach einem Jahr Pause wieder angefangen und es macht wirklich Spass, besonders, da man das ganze nicht mehr so Ernst nimmt. So wie du es beschreibst, ist es genau der richtige Weg, da es bei dir zur Sucht wird (was ich aber niemandem negativ anrechne).

Fazit:

Mach ne Pause von ein paar Wochen/Monaten, sollte es wieder in den Fingern jucken, wechsel den Server (um Gewohnheiten aus dem Weg zu gehen. Denn es bringt nichts wieder on zu kommen und direkt wieder in den Raidalltag zu kommen) und spiele so wie es dir passt, sollte es zu viel werden, machste einfach wieder eine Pause, du scheinst es ja im Griff zu haben.

Gruß.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

biemi schrieb:


> Wow ich bin so stolz auf dich das kannst du dir jetzt nicht vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm, ob Du stolz auf mich bist oder nicht, hm, naja, interessiert mich eher weniger. Nun, wenn man über einen langen Zeitraum viel Arbeit, Zeit und Mühe in etwas investiert, kann man wohl durchaus von einer Karriere sprechen.
Wenn Du das anders für Dich auslegst, bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, ich habe bislang nur 2 oder max 3 Threads erstellt und einen sinnlosen Neunfang auf welchem Server Thread wirds von mir nicht geben! 

Und meine Freunde brauche ich nicht um Rat fragen, die spielen teils selber und da gibts anderes. Ich wollte eig auch die Meinung von jemandem hören, der ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht hat und nicht von jemandem, der mal wieder nur mit Unterstellungen um sich wirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Letzten Mal, nur weil man mal in ein Forum schaut und ein Thema eröffnet, muß dass nicht gleich heißen, dass man "rückfällig" wird

Wenn ich als Ex Alki auf dem Bildschirm zufällig ne Flasche Schnaps sehe, fang ich auch nicht gleich an zu saufen....


----------



## Seawater (9. September 2009)

Tja, ich kann dir sogar genau sagen, wann du "zurückkehren" wirst...und zwar genau in knapp 3 Stunden, wenn die Server wieder hochfahren. Für mich ist das hier nen Fake...sry meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

Timdertaylor schrieb:


> ehm ja! CIAO!




Geiler Beitrag, danke Dir, eine Bereicherung wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Oder Farge an die, die noch aktiv dabei sind. Sitzt Ihr nicht auch manchmal am Rechner, schlagt auf ein virtuelles Monster ein, stellt fest, ach Du scheisse, ist ja schon wieder 23h und fragt Euch, was Ihr da eig macht?


ja diese Frage kam schon mal auf aber dann kam n Hordie von hinten an und wollt mri eine überziehn da war die Frage recht schnell vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal ganz einfach, ich bin der Durchschnittsspieler. Oder wie es heute genannt wird Casual. Ich arbeite 3 Schicht, bin 30 Jahre alt hab ingame keinen Raid weil ich mich durch die 3 Schicht nicht für Termine binden kann. Ich habe schon ein paar mal längere Pausen eingelegt dann zum teil nix oder andere Games gespielt, aber es hat mich immer wieder zu WOW gelockt. Bei mir liegt das aber nicht an der Itemgeilheit und das ich was schaffen muss in dem Game sondern an den Leuten die ich in dieser Zeit sehr gern gewonnen und zum teil im Rl getroffe habe. Dieses Speil macht süchtig? Ja. Bei dem einen weil man im Spiel ein geiler hängst ist der all das schafft was er im Rl nicht schafft, bei dem anderen der es super findet was zu spielen und nebenbei zu chatten. Chatten ist ja die nächste am häufigsten genutze funktion in WOW. Vielen geht es nicht um das Game an sich, sondern um das reden, das vielleicht nicht alleine sein in Momenten in denen man sonst zu Hause alleine wäre. Das hat nix mit fehlendem Freundeskreis zu tun (klar bei manchen Leuten vielleicht doch) weil man zum teil nur mal am abend vor dem zu Bett gehen noch ne halbe stunde mal rein schaut. Für andere ist es gerade die Anonymität die trotzdem mit vertrautheit verbunden ist. Sprich, man erzählt Leuten die man ewig kennt( ingame, und doch eigentlich nicht kennt, weil man ihnen Rl nicht begegnet) über sachen die einen berühren und die man den Leuten im Rl nie sagen würde weil die einen dann für bekloppt halten würden oder es nicht verstehen. Kurz gesagt viele nutzen WOW als Ihren Seelenklämpner nach dem Rl. Und all die anderen rennen ihren Epics nach und können vielleicht nur im Game der Siegertyp sein der sie im Rl nie sein werden. Ich hoffe das war nicht zu kompliziert geschrieben^^ Und es fühlen sich nicht wieder zig Leute angepisst^^ Ich sehe das so. Und nur mal so angemerkt, WOW ist für mich der Seelenklempner am feierabend, den ich zumüllen kann ohne das ich am nächsten morgen blöde angeschaut werde. ( was nicht heissen soll das ich Rl keine möglichkeiten habe mich auszujammern:-))




Da kann ich jedes Wort blind unterschreiben! Hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann dir sogar genau sagen, wann du "zurückkehren" wirst...und zwar genau in knapp 3 Stunden, wenn die Server wieder hochfahren. Für mich ist das hier nen Fake...sry meine Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich werde mir nicht die Mühe machen und fragen, wie man auf einen so sinnlosen Gedankengang kommen kann.....

Dann halt es für nen Fake, auch gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist wahrscheinlich alles nicht echt hier, nur ne Matrix....


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (9. September 2009)

was mir oft passiert ist folgendes:

Meine süsse ist auf arbeiten und ich bin krank oder hab frei... Ich mache irgendeine daily oder dergleichen und merke mittendrin...Wofür tue ich etwas das mich langweilt ich aber als notwendig ansehe (im game) dafür sogar rl geld zahle um ein von fleissigen programmierern geschriebenes item zu bekommen? Meist mache ich den rechner in diesem moment aus, da mir dazu keine antwort einfällt. Ich bin nebenbei noch kampfsportler und wenn ich beim trainig das ewige geschreie meines trainers im ohr habe und wirklich schmerzhafte sparring runden über mich ergehen lasse oder mich dehnen muss um das bein 2 cm höher als zuvor zu bekommen sehe ich da wenigstens einen sinn...ich bin fitter und gelenkiger und bei der nächsten show mache ich ne bessere figur.
Was nutzt mir da die epische klinge von zorg mit 50 zu agy und lowere mobs sterben bei blickkontakt?! sollte die erde mal von wütenden murlocs überrannt werden die plündern brandschatzen und vergewaltigen DANN kann ich die klinge brauchen...vorher nicht


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

Jo. Es ist schon eine eigenartig Sache.
Ich denke, jeder hat eine andere Auffassung zum Spiel, wie zur eigentlichen Welt.
Ich denke, es gibt sehr viele die Spielen, um einfach aus den Alltag rauszukommen oder um sich einfach nur abzulenken von dem ganzen Mist, der vllt. einen auf der Schulter liegt oder einfach nur weil man im wirklichen Leben zu schüchtern oder zu hässlich ist oder sonst was und einfach Freunde auf virtueller Basis haben mag, mit denen man etwas unternehmen kann.
Es ist einfach auch dieses Faszination sich einen Charakter zu erstellen, zwischen verschiedenen Klassen und Rassen auswählen zu können und in einer riesigen Welt umherzureisen bzw. zu leveln oder zu raiden.

Wenn ich desöfteren mal PAusen mache oder mal WoW aus ist, weiss ich, dass ich auch ohne Leben kann/könnte.
Ich brauche es nicht und dennoch, tut es auch gut, "online" zu sein und einfach mal das Leben hinter sich zu lassen, welches man gerade führt.
Einfach mal in die Rolle eines anderen zu schlüpfen ohne sich dabei selbst wirklich verstellen zu müssen, da man ja seinen eigenen "Avatar" hat, der nur nach außen hin anders ist, aber innerlich ist man ja immer noch die gleiche Person.

Ich muss sagen, es ist faszinierend, wie unterschiedlich die Eindrücke sind und wie Du Leute kennenlernst, abhängig davon, welche Klasse man denn spielt.
Ich gebe nur als Beispiel, ich spiele eine Schattenpriesterin und es ist einfach nur Fakt, dass diese nicht all zu ernst genommen werden als DD wie z.B. ein Mage oder Hexer oder Eule....
Logge ich z.B. dann auf meine Paladina oder auf meine Druiden, sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus. Man wird einfach irgendwie anders behandelt, klar, kann ich mir das auch nur einbilden, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich so dumm bin und dass ganz klar unterscheiden kann.

Es ist also eine Faszination, die uns irgendwo treibt und natürlich auch der Spaß, erst danach folgen sowas wie virtuelle Freundschaften oder sogar virtuelle Partnerschaften, ABER das möchte ich ganz klar sagen, sofern man WoW ausmacht.
Was ist dann noch da oder wenns einem schlecht geht, krank ist?
Dann sind es nicht die Gildenkollegen oder virtuellen Freunde, die sich um einen kümmern oder mit einem mal einen Cocktail oder Kaffeee trinken.
Es sind die wirklichen Menschen da draussen und wenns nur die Familie ist.

Naja, ich ör lieber auf, habe glaube ich schon genug geschrieben. *Hust*


----------



## bloodstar (9. September 2009)

ich hatte auch 2 jahre lang nichtmehr gezockt und wieder bei 0 angefangen.

Und es mach wieder so viel spass wie am ersten tag. Ich genieße es, wenn ich heimkomme von der arbeit,  haushalt etc mache und dann abends 2 inis machen, oder RP oder Ach eigentlich alles =)

Aber solltest du vielleicht versuchen mit deinen RL freunden feste tage auszumachen, also jeden Freitag weg gehen ....


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Ich werde mir nicht die Mühe machen und fragen, wie man auf einen so sinnlosen Gedankengang kommen kann.....
> 
> Dann halt es für nen Fake, auch gut!
> 
> ...




Es gibt Poster die kennen nur 3 Forenbegriffe: close, Keylogger und Fake. Und die posten sie dann einfach wahlos in ein Thread. musste durch.

Zum Thema:

Was bitte ist an deinem Verhalten merkwürdig.

Stell dir mal vor du wärst 4 Jahre aktiv in einem Sportverein gewesen, (und zwar mit der Zeit die du in WOW verbracht hast)
hättest dich dort angagiert, Wettkämpfe bestritten Leute kennengelernt und was erreicht.
Und dann wärst du aus dem Verein ausgetreten.

Meinst du nicht auch, du würdest nicht ab und an da sitzen und dir das zurückwünschen.

WoW war 4 Jahre ein nicht unbedeutender Teil deines Leben, inklusive aller von Blizz eingebauter Suchtfördermittel.
Jede andere Reaktion wäre eher merkwürdig, würde ich meinen.


----------



## Lord Gama (9. September 2009)

Ich persönliche spiele auch seit Release und hab solche Probleme nicht. 

Als ich noch Schüler war, hab ich zwar auch von Montags bis Freitags gezockt, aber das war auch ok so. Man brauch die Ablenkung: Wir wollen alle nach Erfolg streben und diese dann auch mal erfahren. Leider hast du das im RL relativ selten. 

Mittlerweile habe ich eine Ausbildung abgeschlossen und einen festen Job, da hat man eh weniger Zeit für WoW. Der Trick um aber nicht völlig abhängig zu werden ist bei, dass ich im RL etwas finde das mich mehr fasziniert. Mancheiner findet das im Sport, oder Glücksspiel... ich zB. lese  gern und bilde mich weiter. 

Ganz aufzuhören ist vielleicht auch nicht richtig denn wie du schon sagst ist dein Verhalten ein Suchtverhalten. Wie bei harten Drogen kein ein solcher kalter Entzug sehr gesundheitsschädlich sein. Ich würde mir einen festen Wochenplan anfertigen und genau diesen einhalten. Aber vorher sag deinem Raid goodbye, denn dieser wird dich 100%ig wieder in die alte Rolle bringen ;-)


----------



## onkelzfan (9. September 2009)

Was mir noch einfällt. Ich spiele WOW aus dem selben Grund aus dem ich auch ein Fantasybuch lese (die Trolle, die Zwerge, alles von Terry Pratchet). Ein Buch ist für mich Kopfkino, ich schalte ab und sinke voll in diese Welt. Ich denke nicht darüber nach wie mein Job weiter geht, ob ein Familienmitglied krank ist oder wie ich die nächste Rechnung bezahle. Das sind meine paar Minuten in denen ich mal einfach abschalte. Ich glaube jeder sucht für sich diese paar Minuten in denen er abschaltet weil er sonst einfach zerbrechen würde. Jeder sucht diese Zeit in einem anderen hobby, sei es angeln, Kampfsport oder sonst etwas, so lange man es dosiert und nicht total übertreibt und die Realität total aus den Augen verliert finde ich das ok, und ich finde es nicht ok wenn einer einen für blöde hält weil er diese paar minuten in eine virtuelle statt einer realen welt investiert. Angeln ist nicht besser als wow, nur weil ich da draussen bin oder so. Beim angeln ist man auch meisst alleine. (ich möchte nochmal betonen das wir hier nicht über die 24/7 suchties reden)

Gruß der Onkelzfan


----------



## spacekeks007 (9. September 2009)

na sry aber der gefühlte 1000000 beitrag im buffed forum zu diesem thema ich höre auf mimimi ich fange nie nie nie wieder an.

aber sie kommen wieder... sie kommen alle wieder....muahahaha....


aber naja wer soch so der welt mitteilen möchte vieleicht findest ja gleichgesinnte auf nem anderen server wo du neu anfangen möchtest



*dosemittleidaufmach*    *Zisch* ooohhhhhh


----------



## buttonbash (9. September 2009)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Dieses Speil macht süchtig? Ja. Bei dem einen weil man im Spiel ein geiler hängst ist der all das schafft was er im Rl nicht schafft, bei dem anderen der es super findet was zu spielen und nebenbei zu chatten.



Aber auf die Idee das es Spieler gibt die ein ganz normales (ja stellt euch das mal vor) rl haben und ingame trotzdem „alles schaffen“ kommt keiner?

komisch...


----------



## noizycat (9. September 2009)

Da hat der Ohrensammler völlig recht ... 
Jede Aktivität, mit der man viel Zeit verbringt, wird ein Teil des Lebens ... natürlich fehlt dann erstmal was, wenn die weg ist. Ganz normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenigstens ist der TE mal einer, der das sachlich reflektiert, ohne mimimi ...


----------



## onkelzfan (9. September 2009)

buttonbash schrieb:


> Aber auf die Idee das es Spieler gibt die ein ganz normales (ja stellt euch das mal vor) rl haben und ingame trotzdem „alles schaffen“ kommt keiner?
> 
> komisch...




Da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden, genau das meinte ich damit, ein  Spiel zocken und sich nebenbei nett unterhalten.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen.



nein....hast du nicht


----------



## Gamefreakfx (9. September 2009)

Ahoi !!

Ich spiele auch seit ca. 4 Wochen nicht mehr, da es einfach langweilig war/ist nach fast 2 - 2 1/2 Jahren.
Allerdings kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen das bestimmt 85% der Leute die eine Pause einlegen bzw. sich vornehmen ganz aufzuhören früher oder später wieder anfangen.
Ich bin da keine Ausnahme, aber nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass mich auf Stufe 80 nichts besonderes erwartet - und ich habe den "tollen" Endcontent lange genug gespielt - außer lieblose Raids (Ulduar mal ausgenommen), langweilige Dailys und schnödes Heros abfarmen, freue ich mich darauf bald einen neuen Character zu erstellen, wenn es wieder kälter wird. (In 1 oder 2 Monaten)
Ich kann nur empfehlen das Spiel erneut zu kaufen - zumindest das Hauptspiel - und einfach gemütlich vor sich hin zu leveln.
Das ganze noch auf einem RP-Realm und du verbringst die Abende die du mit WoW verbringst mit Rollenspiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und - nein - Power Leveln, Items farmen, sich Imba-Schurke nennen usw. ist KEIN Rollenspiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

biemi schrieb:


> Wow ich bin so stolz auf dich das kannst du dir jetzt nicht vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mowl halten .... hast nix besseres zu tun als nen guten thread zu flamen ?


----------



## Phash (9. September 2009)

ajo, ab und zu träumt man davon oder freut sich wie verrückt auf was neues

ärgert sich oder oder oder




ich spiel seit der Beta. Mit Pausen ab und an. Wurde aber immer ruhiger und gelassener und mach grad mal wieder Pause.

Hab vor 2 Wochen den Account lahm gelegt - sub läuft aber noch. Hab dann nur noch einmal eingeloggt um die items aus der Post zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die verkommen ja sonst

werd sicher wieder einsteigen - aber Entzug hab ich keinen... ich spiel was anderes zwischendurch oder beschäftige mich mit RL oO der Sound hier scheint aber nen Bug zu haben... *in münchen aufm Stachus arbeit und laufend irgendwelche Straßenmusiker vorm Bürofenster hab*


----------



## Darussios (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht. Es ist nun 3 Wochen her, dass ich mit meiner Priesterin die letzte Pflanze gepflückt -  mit meiner Druidin den letzten Freund geheilt - oder mit meinem DK den letzten Gegner im PVP zerfetzt habe
> 
> ...



Ich zocke auch fast oder gleich so lang wie du(seit Patch 1.9).
Allerdings regt mich WoW wegen einer weggewürfelten Waffe net auf. Ich sag mir dann kurz in Gedanken "VERDAMMTE SCH****", aber das wars dann auch.

Ich hab manchmal, wenn es mir zu öde wurde, auch 1 oder 2 Wochen Pause gemacht von WoW und danach hat es mir mehr Spaß gemacht.
Aber ich hatte in der Pause keine Entzugserscheinungen wie du beschreibst.

Ich denke du bist ein wenig süchtig. Zwar nicht total süchtig, das würde wohl viel extremer aussehen, aber ein wenig.

So gutgemeint dein Ticketantrag an Blizz ist, niewieder deine Chars herzustellen:
Das ist eine Firma. Wiederhergestellte Charaktere bedeuten wieder Spielzeit und somit Geld und zwar langfristig mehr, als wenn du dir WoW+BC+WotLK neu kaufst.
Deswegen werden deine Chars wohl kaum wirklich gelöscht oder anders gesagt unwiederherstellbar sein.
Der GM sagt jaja, ok. Danach interessiert es ihn nicht mehr.
Wenn du also wieder anfängst, kannst du ein Ticket aufmachen und anfragen, dass deine gelöschten Charaktere wiederhergestellt werden.
Da kannst du froh sein, dass das kostenlos ist, den sooft, wie ich hier im Forum lese "Kann man Chars wiederherstellen? Wie lange sind gelöschte Chars wiederherstellbar?" , dann schmeißt da Blizzard wahrlich ne Goldgrube weg.

Mfg


----------



## Drewd (9. September 2009)

Mir kommt nur häufig der Gedanke: Wenn ich in diesem Spiel alle mögliche Sachen craften kann, bringt mir das am Ende gar nix, wenn der Rechner aus ist. Wenn ich aber im RL so etwas in der Art mache(n würde), würde ich was lernen, womit ich was echtes (!) produzieren könnte... insofern inspiriert mich das Spiel zu Aktivitäten im RL... die ich allerdings jetzt so noch nicht durchführen kann... hoffe es aber wirklich mal zu tun können, ein schönes Handwerk eben.

Aber ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an:

- ich habe mehrmals angefangen und längere Pausen (Jahre z.T.) gemacht
- nun spiele ich wieder, finde es gut, aber stelle fest, dass es mich sehr einnimmt
- aber ich kenne die Gefahr, zu tief hineinzusinken und entscheide mich einfach bewußt, etwas mit Freundin zu machen oder eben was sinnvolles ohne PC: lesen, schreiben... übrigens eine feine Sache mit den Erfahrungen umzugehen: Schreib ein Buch!

Fazit: Man muss sich klar machen, dass es nur ein Spiel ist und sein RL "pflegen", dann hat man auch von beidem was.



PS: Ein harter Cut ist ein gute Sache, wenn es nötig ist! Egal was andere sagen: Bleib dabei (...also bleib off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  und hol Dir Dein RL zurück!


----------



## jajasosoaha (9. September 2009)

Wichtig ist, zu verstehen, dass Erfolge im RL, "level ups" etc. schwieriger zu realisieren sind als ingame. Ausserdem halten sich draussen nicht alle mobs an die Regeln...^^ 

Daher ist bei der Umstellung auf ein normales Leben ohne WOW eine Frustphase, oder ein Kribbeln nach der schnellen Befriedigung der Bedürfnisse in WOW ganz normal.

Wichtig ist, sich Alternativen zu schaffen, die Zeit mit Dingen zu füllen, die Dir Spass machen und positives Gefühl verschaffen (mit Drogen zuknallen ist keine Lösung..^^).

Menschen, Freunde, Sport. Arbeit, Ausbildung. Nur ist da das Erlernen einer Fähigkeit mit mehr verbunden als einem Rechtsclick auf ein Buch in deinem Inventar...


----------



## Bas18 (9. September 2009)

Hey,

Mir ging es genau so wie dir viel gezoggt und so.

Dann hab ich vor WOTLK mal aufgehört zu zoggen ( wegen meiner freundin) , aber dann hatte ich doch intresse wie ist denn wotlk jetzt?

Naja vor ca 1 monat und paar tagen, account gemacht gelevelt eqip zusammen gefarm ulduar besucht und so und naja zum glück fand ich es alles nicht mehr so geil.

Hab dann so wie du auch ganz aufgehört und ich würde dir raten behalte es dabei ich hab gemerkt wie wow leben zerstören kann!

Bin jetzt seit 2 wochen nicht mehr am zoggen und glücklich drüber. Ich glaube meine freundin auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach am besten etwas anderes um dich abzulenken geh mit freunden weg , oder wenn du etwas zoggen willst was dich ablenkt kauf dir left 4 dead lenkt gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin momentan auch viel am lesen was ich voher nicht gemacht habe oder bin auch wieder emhr mit freundin unterwegs, was irgendwie in der zeit von wow nicht so war , kann dir echt nur raten wow ausem kopf zu vertreiben und willens stark zubleiben!

Gruß Bas


----------



## heiduei (9. September 2009)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt. Ich spiele WOW aus dem selben Grund aus dem ich auch ein Fantasybuch lese (die Trolle, die Zwerge, alles von Terry Pratchet). Ein Buch ist für mich Kopfkino, ich schalte ab und sinke voll in diese Welt. Ich denke nicht darüber nach wie mein Job weiter geht, ob ein Familienmitglied krank ist oder wie ich die nächste Rechnung bezahle. Das sind meine paar Minuten in denen ich mal einfach abschalte.



Ich mache fast das gleiche.
Wenn ich wieder einen stressigen tag hatte lese ich auch immer ein buch ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zurzeit die Warcraftbücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Arasouane (9. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jede andere Reaktion wäre eher merkwürdig, würde ich meinen.



Mr. Ohrensammler...Sie sind einer der wenigen, mit dem ich mal RL ein oder mehrere Bier zwicken wöllte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich führte in meinem Leben folgende Hobbies aus:
- Judo (jetzt hätt ich auch die Masse dazu^^)
- Musikverein (Kapelle)
- Metal-Band (9 Jahre)
- WoW (1.5 Jahre)

Judo machte mir soviel spass, dass ich auch den ganzen Tag geistig meinen Kollegen auf Kreuz schmiss.

Muskiverein - die Musik war Scheisse - die Leute lustig. Da gbs nix zu Grübbeln. Aber weil mir die Musik nicht zusagte war nach nem Jahr Schluss. Da lernte ich, was Mobbing bedeutet.

Metal-Band: Sau geil. Nach 6 Jahren eintönig, trotzdem 3 Jahre weitergemacht. Da ist Zeit rein - alter Schwede. War ein langer Weg mich von der sozialen Umgebung, die so ein Hobby mitbringt verabschieden zu können. Sind aber viele Freunde geblieben.

WoW: Unheimlich fesselnd - entdecken, kämpfen, Leute kennenlernen, mit RL-Freunden, Arbeitskollegen und Verwandten gamblen. Im TS lachkrämpfe kriegen. Nun wird wie beim Musikverein auch etwas eintönig. Gilde verlassen=Ingame Mobbing. Spiel verlassen=Arbeitskollege sauer. 

In jedem Fall hat sich eine Bindung aufgebaut, die es schwer war zu trennen. 
In fast jedem Fall, wo Leidenschaft im SPiel war, hat mich das Hobby auch in meinen Gedanken gefesselt.

Aber in jedem Fall hatte das Hobby angefangen zu sterben, als der ursprüngliche Spass weg war. Der Rest ist Wunden lecken. 

Und, wennste Rückfällig wirst? Na und? Hörst halt wieder auf.

Lg


----------



## Gloir (9. September 2009)

buttonbash schrieb:


> Aber auf die Idee das es Spieler gibt die ein ganz normales (ja stellt euch das mal vor) rl haben und ingame trotzdem „alles schaffen“ kommt keiner?
> 
> komisch...



Wenn du mit "alles schaffen" das jeweilige höchste encounter Euip komplett besitzen meinst + alle Erfolge/Mounts holen die es gibt, dann behaupte ich mal: Nein, du wirst NICHT ein Reallife führen, dass der Norm entspricht. Ob dein Leben dann schlechter ist, als die Norm, sei dahingestellt. 

Aber ich möchte ma auf den TE eingehen.....

Ich hab momenten Semesterferien (noch bis nächsten Montag) und ich hab Anfangs von den Ferien mit dem Spiel wieder angefangen. Und ich für mich kann sagen, dass ich das mit geregelten Zeiten nich gebacken krieg. Ich bin innerhalb dieser zwei Monate in meiner Gilde bis ganz Oben aufgestiegen. Seit die Anmeldungen im Kalender verbindlich sind und nochmals bei jedem nachgefragt wird, können wir nun auch 3-5mal  die Woche 10er Raid's verantstallten. Glücklicherweise läuft mein Acc am nächsten Dienstag aus, und ich werd den auch nich verlängern. 

Zum Wiedereinsteigen vertrete ich einfach meine Meinung:

Wenn man wircklich Süchtig ist, dann sollte man es entweder ganz sein lassen oder man zockt es eben. Ein Zwischending gibt es da nich. Kann man damit vergleichen wenn ein Alkoholiker mal trocken ist, klappt das auch nicht wenn er zwischendurcht mal was trinkt.

Manche werden vielleicht denken, dass meine Aussage von eben extrem sei oder krankhaft. Dazu kann ich sagen: Schön, wenn ihr es im Griff habt.... 

Aber manche Bescheissen sich auch selbst: Wir waren letztens am Abend grillen mit paar Kumpels und ich hab das thematisiert, dass ich wieder zocke und ab nächste Woche damit Schluss sei (wegen Unterstützung und so) und einer der auch Wow zockt aber auf nem anderen Server meinte: woh is ja krass bei dir die Abhängigkeit, bei mir ist das zum Glück nich so...... als dann 19:45 war hat er sich plötzlich verabschiedet, obwohl wir in seinem Garten sassen (seine Schwester war auch dabei deshalb konnten wir bleiben). Er ist dann reingegangen und ich wusste genau, dass er n Raid hatte... das hat er uns natürlich nich gesagt....

Manche spielen ihr Verhalten gegenüber dem Spiel einfach runter, und betrügen sich eig. selbst. 

Und noch was: Ich hätte früher nie gedacht, das ich so ein Suchtverhalten an den Tag bringen kann. Als wir im Kollegenkreis langsam Teenies wurde, war Rauchen ein grosses Thema und ich hab am Wochenende 3-5 Zigaretten Fr/Sa geraucht. Durch die Woche hatte ich nie das Bedürfnis. Ein guter Freund, der Anfangs gleichviel wie ich geraucht hat, wurde dann Abhängig. Ich fand das damals zimlich Schwach, weil für mich die Kontrolle bei Zigaretten kein Problem war/ist (ich rauche auch heute ab und an mal eine Zigarette).

So das war meine Meinung...


----------



## Kusownik (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht. Es ist nun 3 Wochen her, dass ich mit meiner Priesterin die letzte Pflanze gepflückt -  mit meiner Druidin den letzten Freund geheilt - oder mit meinem DK den letzten Gegner im PVP zerfetzt habe
> 
> ...



GZ!! 
Such dir mall ne Hobby (Sport zb.) Dann kommst schneller weg davon....


----------



## Injura (9. September 2009)

Hallo lieber Ersteller,

*mein Rat an dich: *

Unternehme mal wieder was mit Freunden, mache Sport, wecke generell das Interesse an Neuem und du wirst sehen es macht dir Spass und WoW spielt für dich sogut wie keine Rolle mehr.
*
Ist das Erfolgreich ? 
*
Ja ist es. Ich habe bis März wow gespielt, habe dann aufgehört, mache jetzt sehr viel sport, auch Vereinen bin ich beigetreten(zB. Bowling) 
Gehe regelmäßig laufen, ins Fitnesstudio, Volleyball, Schwimmen und anderes

Gemeinsame Spieleabende, Kino usw mit Freunden! ( Sehr wichtig ) es muss kein Spieleabend sein, aber was gemeinsam ;-)

Im März wog ich noch 93 Kilo auf 1.72m, jetzt wiege ich schon nur noch 80 Kilo, ich fühle mich besser und ausgewogener. 

*Wirst ehen, dir wird es besser gehen, genieße das Leben ;-) Probier was neues aus !*

Liebe Grüße

Stefan

ps: würde mich freuen zu hören wenns dann geklappt hat ;-)

edit ps: wir können gerne mal eine runde css daddeln oder so, spielst ja nebenbei noch egos und bisl quatschen, bei interesse einfach pm


----------



## Lars-D (9. September 2009)

meint ihr nicht ihr dramatisiert das ganze nur ein ganz klein wenig?
ich kenn einen aus der schule war vor ca 15 jahren der war murmelspielsüchtig...der wollte nur murmeln spielen der wollte alle murmeln haben der war was von krank...gott nur weil euch die medien weiß machen wow macht süchtig(ja ne is klar nen computerspiel macht süchtig ok...)

solange du damit klar kommst und damit meine ich nicht das du dir deine zeit einteilst sondern das du damit in deinem kopf klar kommst und dich nicht für (süchtig) hälst ist alles in ordnung.

wenn du anfängst zu denken dies sei nicht normal hör auf denn das was folgt ist das eigentliche problem da du es eben dazu machst.
ich spiele wow seit release mit insgesamt bestimmt 12-24 monaten pause zwischendurch weil es mir langweilig wurde.
im grunde passiert dann folgendes zumindest bei meinereiner ich kaufe mir andere spiele schaue fern gehe mit freunden einen heben oder anderweitig aus,spiele karten sowas halt nur was ist da nun der unterschied?ist das mehr wert wenn ja wieso bitte?ist die luft in der kneipe besser?sind die karten mit ner ich lebe länger lasur überzogen?
was ein schwachsinn mach das was dir gefällt und ende und komm verdammt nochmal damit klar mach nicht das was andere meinen was gut für dich wäre sei dein eigener herr!

scheiß drauf was die medien erzählen wenn juckt es was leute meinen die dich gar nicht kennen?wer dich nicht kennt der kann dich mal so einfach ist die sache.
und wenn du dein leben lang vorm pc hockst und mit 80 stirbst ist das dann schlimm bist du dann schlechter als andere...laß dich doch nicht so runterdrücken nur weil einige meinen dies und das sei ideal muß es nicht wirklich ideal für dich sein.

dies ist kein aufruf zum schmarotzertum ich habe familie,arbeit und ein geregeltes leben und ja meine kinder sollten eben dies auch haben nur werde ich ihnen die halt raten aber sie sind nicht bei mir unten durch wenn sie es halt anders machen wer bin ich ihr befehlshaber?nein ich bin derjenige der sie versucht einzuweißen was sie dann daraus machen bleibt ihnen überlassen.

um es nochmal kurz zusammenzufaßen mach was DU willst und nicht was andere von dir wollen oder was du meinst was andere für richtig halten du bist derjenige der dein leben lebt sonst niemand.eins ist wichtig dabei schade auf deinem weg keinem der dich liebt!


----------



## Rygel (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen.
> 
> Es ist schon ein merkwürdiges Spiel. Da reißt Du Dir 4 Jahre den Allerwertesten auf, verbringst mehr Zeit damit als mit irgendeinem anderen Spiel zuvor, bist manchmal nicht in den Schlaf gekommen, weil Du Dich über Leute im Raid geärgert hast oder Dir ne Waffe weggewürfelt wurde, ...
> 
> ...



glückwunsch zum ausstieg. finde du klingst als hättest du den nötigen durchblick um durchzuhalten. das mit dem ticket ist allerdings ganz schön krass. glaube blizz würde NIEMANDEN von der rückkehr abhalten, egal für wie süchtig er sich hält.

klar sind mir die og. dinge auch schon aufgefallen (und ich glaube wer jetzt sagt "mir nicht" der ist entweder etwas dusslig, naiv oder nicht ehrlich). aber so oft ich mich auch über die von dir genannten sachen ärgere, so oft freue ich mich auch wenn ich einfach mal so n stündchen daddeln kann bis es losgeht ins kino o.ä. wenn bei mir wirklich mal die laune raus ist mache ich pause, melde aber erstmal nicht ab. nur wenn ich echt nen monat keine lust hatte einzuschalten friere ich meinen account bis ich wieder mehr motivation habe.

ach, eins noch: was wirst du am 25.9. tun, lieber TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Lord Gama (9. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> klar sind mir die og. dinge auch schon aufgefallen (und ich glaube wer jetzt sagt "mir nicht" der ist entweder etwas dusslig, naiv oder nicht ehrlich).



Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber es gibt Leute die spielen das Spiel und haben eine gesunde Bindung zu dem Spiel! Man muss nicht nen Stammraid haben oder anderem Zwang ausgesetzt sein. Es gibt sogar Leute die spielen vielleich 4-5 Stunden die Woche! Kaum zu Glauben oder?


----------



## Lars-D (9. September 2009)

Injura schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Ersteller,
> 
> *mein Rat an dich: *
> 
> ...



ach und schuld an deiner damaligen misere war wow?...
nein du warst schuld daran was hat dich daran gehindert dies alles neben wow zu tun?
und nun komm mir bitte nicht mit wow hat mich gehindert...
merkst du nicht das du das gewicht auf der waage bist?

joah ne is klar würdest du rauchen wären auch die zigaretten hersteller die schuldigen.und der böööööse alkohol und seine erzeuger auf den scheiterhaufen mit ihnen...

du bist der einzige der dies alles in der hand hat und du bist auch der einzige der dafür die verantwortung trägt.aber joah die/das anderen/andere sind/ist schuld machts natürlich einfacher...


----------



## Mightyfrost (9. September 2009)

Ich habe vor 6 Monaten aufgehört zu zocken und ich muss sagen ich beschäftige mich immernoch mit WoW ohne es zu zocken . Ich hatte just for fun angefangen und danach wurd es recht zügig zu meinem Hobby . Und zack waren 3 Jahre rum ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das letzte Jahr ca hab ich so viel Zeit investiert das ich morgens mit mega Rändern zum Job bin und statt mich abends hin zu legen wieder an den rechner . "Suchtverhalten" ist grundsätlich bei jedem zu erwarten und hatt mal garnichts damit zu tun wer man im RL ist !!!!!  Ich bin jemand der in seinem Beruf Erfolg hatt und dies auch im Spiel haben wollte (wer zockt schon zum verlieren ) . Und wer in WoW Erfolg haben will muß auch was dafür tun. Ich habe nicht zu den leuten gehört die ne Instanz oder nen Raid machen wollten nach dem sie fast ausgestorben sind weil keiner mehr reingeht ... Und wenn man das macht kostet es halt sehr sehr viel Zeit bis man das Equip passend hatt für die großen Sachen . Also immer wieder Inis Inis Inis und Raids + die anderen Sachen die man macht nebenbei wie Berufe etc die man ja auch gerne hoch geskillt haben möchte . Und wenn man so viel Zeit in ein Hobby investiert hatt  was viel Spaß gemacht hatt, kommt man wenn man aufhört ne lange Zeit nicht ganz von weg  (siehe mich ) . Ich schaue immernoch regelmäßig in buffed was es neues gibt und so und im Gildenforum wie es den leuten geht und lese wie die sich so schlagen . Aber ich muss dazu ehrlich gestehen das ich mich besser fühle seid dem ich aufgehört habe Aktiy zu  Spielen . Das ich nie wieder anfangen werde kann ich nicht sagen da ich ja nicht weiß was zb in einem Jahr oder zwei sein wird .


----------



## inkomplex (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht. Es ist nun 3 Wochen her, dass ich mit meiner Priesterin die letzte Pflanze gepflückt -  mit meiner Druidin den letzten Freund geheilt - oder mit meinem DK den letzten Gegner im PVP zerfetzt habe
> 
> ...




Ich habe bis vor drei Wochen eine (unfreiwillige) drei- oder viermonatige Pause gemacht. Gefiel mir anfangs gar nicht. Mit der Zeit aber immer mehr. In der Zeit ist mir klar geworden, was ich alles verpasst hab, während ich vorm Rechner hing. Habe in den drei Monaten auch wirklich sehr viel unternommen!
Ich spiele mittlerweile zwar wieder, aber bei weitem nicht so viel wie früher. Vorallem habe ich nicht mehr das Bedürfnis lieber zu spielen, als irgendwas mit Freunden zu unternehmen.
Mein Rat wäre einfach, viel zu unternehmen (während du gar nicht spielst). Sachen, die dir Spass machen. Sachen, die du noch nie gemacht hast. Sachen mit Freunden. Total verrückte Sachen .. alles am besten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Lars-D schrieb:


> ach und schuld an deiner damaligen misere war wow?...
> nein du warst schuld daran was hat dich daran gehindert dies alles neben wow zu tun?
> und nun komm mir bitte nicht mit wow hat mich gehindert...
> merkst du nicht das du das gewicht auf der waage bist?
> ...


Lieber Lars-D, sowas geht ja mal gar nicht. Von der Psyche scheinst du keine Ahnung zu haben? Schonmal was von "Sucht" gehört? Jeder Mensch verarbeitet Dinge anders. Genauso rutscht jeder Mensch aus anderen Gründen und in einem anderen Tempo in eine Sucht. Und ebenso ist es bei jedem Menschen unterschiedlich, ob und wie er allein wieder aus der Sucht herausfindet.
Und selbst wenn man vorher weiss, dass etwas nicht gut ist und süchtig machen kann (das Rauchen z, können manche Menschen einfach nicht "nein" sagen. Menschen sind nunmal verschieden. Gehirne arbeiten unterschiedlich. Gefühle werden anders verarbeitet.
Ich könnte jetzt noch so viel dazu schreiben ..


----------



## Zaylan (9. September 2009)

hey JohnnyNRW,

ich stimme dir da ehrlich absolut zu und es geht vielen anderen hier, die behaupten dass es nicht so ist! Das ist Fakt genauso wie die Tatsache dass das Spiel süchtig macht.
du beschreibst in deinem Eröffnungsthread teilweise  bis  gänzlich meine einstellung zu wow, und das obwohl ich in RL keine so niedrige Arbeit mache und eig. viel Kopf brauche. und dabei stellt sich mir auch die Frage, obwohl ich so kopf-bezogene Arbeit erledige, wieso es mich in sowas niedriges zieht? Entspannung? Urlaub? 

Am anfang sah ichs nur als sowas an, aber mittlerweile pusht einem der Gedanke immer besser zu werden soweit nach vorne, dass man nicht mehr ohne kann und will.
Nach 3 wochen urlaub (weit weg von meinem pc) hats mich soschnell wieder hierhergezogen, dass das erste was ich tat, natürlich eines war. pc an, wow starten, zocken. und das obwohl alles unausgepackt im vorzimmer war.
Teilweise fängts auch mit Lügen vor der Freundin an (die eine der liebsten personen auf der welt ist und nur das beste will). 

und es soll mir hier niemand mit psychologe kommen oder ähnliches - is nicht so als könnte man mir was erzählen was ich nicht schon wüsste.

In meinem schreibfluss hier und auch schon früher habe ich mir schon wege überlegt, von wow wegzukommen ohne dabei dieses suchtgefühl zu haben, ich sollt ma wieder kkkkuuurrrzzzz zocken.
bisher allerdings erfolglos.

naja, vielleicht gibts ja ne lösung die kommt...


----------



## Bas18 (9. September 2009)

Lars-D schrieb:


> meint ihr nicht ihr dramatisiert das ganze nur ein ganz klein wenig?
> ich kenn einen aus der schule war vor ca 15 jahren der war murmelspielsüchtig...der wollte nur murmeln spielen der wollte alle murmeln haben der war was von krank...gott nur weil euch die medien weiß machen wow macht süchtig(ja ne is klar nen computerspiel macht süchtig ok...)




Ja Computer spielen kann süchtig machen wenn man es nicht unter kontrolle hat und nur weil medien sagen ja wow sucht faktor nr.1 , heißt das ja nicht das man es glaubt.

Aber es ist einfach so WOW macht süchtig da kannst du nix gegen sagen!!!

Das spiel kann einem das leben kaputt machen es nimmt einen einfach zu sehr ein, weil man z.B. oft denkt ja scheiße ich zahle 12 euro dafür dann will ich auch so viel zoggen wie es geht und das game macht vllt spaß, aber man vergisst andere sachen einfach sein reales leben.

Und wenn man so hört wie die Japaner und so abgehen mit 3 tage am stück nur vorm pc ohne schlaf oder so etwas die leute gibt es hier auch ...

ich meine mitlerweile finde ich schon, wenn man wow mehr als 5 std am tag zoggt ist man süchtig , aber wenn man was erreichen will geht das nicht anders, da muss man sogar noch mehr spielen.

Guckt mal 5 std am Tag sind in 1 woche = 35 std 

das sind bei 53 wochen im Jahr 1855 std

und das sind 77 Tage ca. die man vorm PC verbracht hat für nix?!?!?! Man bekommt nix von wow zurück , sonder muss noch etwas geld abgeben ?!?! und wofür spaß?! den man auch wo anders haben kann mit freunden/in.

Naja jedem das seine gebt Blizz euer leben, wer es toll findet .

An den ersteller, gib nicht nach es gehört power dazu aufzuhören.

Gruß Bas


----------



## Fusssi (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,......



Moin, was Du beschreibst sind einfach nur Entzugserscheinungen. Halte durch und sei standhaft. Such Dir nen Hobby oder so um Dich abzulenken.

Und das wichtigste: Hol Dir kein LotR, Aion oder was auch immer, das wär als würdest Du das rauchen aufhören und dafür das Saufen anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, have fun and wellcome back in RL.


----------



## Gloir (9. September 2009)

wir werden noch lange hin und her diskutieren können... 

Fakt ist, dass diese Bindung zum Spiel von der eben gesprochen wurde, bei jedem anders ist. Deshalb gibt es auch unterschiedliche Meinungen und ich finde es auch bedenklich wenn man da Ratschläge weitergibt.....

Ich kann auch zu nem Alki/Raucher/Kaffee/Schoko-Süchtigen hingehen und sagen:  hei... ist alles halb so wild, machs so wie ich! Genisse die Güter, aber behalte die Kontrolle darüber. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer....  <---- das klappt einfach nich, wenn die Person n Problem mit der Kontrolle hat.

Das ist für mich dann so wie wenn ich ein Kind mit ner Dioptrie von 2x -5 (das ist übelst kurzsichtig), ohne Sehhilfe zur Schule schicke und sage: hey, halb so wild, du musst dich nur genug Anstrengen, dann wirst du auch bis zur Wandtafel sehen...... Das geht einfach nicht...


Ich denke es ist sehr schwer aus einem Thread rauszulesen, ob jemand wircklich süchtig is oder nicht (jaja, Verhalten und Anzeichen die im Post beschrieben werden *blabla*) und deshalb sollte man auch vorsichtig sein was man der jeweiligen Person rät...


----------



## Lars-D (9. September 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> Ja Computer spielen kann süchtig machen wenn man es nicht unter kontrolle hat und nur weil medien sagen ja wow sucht faktor nr.1 , heißt das ja nicht das man es glaubt.
> 
> Aber es ist einfach so WOW macht süchtig da kannst du nix gegen sagen!!!
> 
> ...



von büchern bekommt man nochmal was spaß genau aber ja bücher stehlen einem das leben...
was solls...


----------



## Zaylan (9. September 2009)

inkomplex schrieb:


> Lieber Lars-D, sowas geht ja mal gar nicht. Von der Psyche scheinst du keine Ahnung zu haben? Schonmal was von "Sucht" gehört? Jeder Mensch verarbeitet Dinge anders. Genauso rutscht jeder Mensch aus anderen Gründen und in einem anderen Tempo in eine Sucht. Und ebenso ist es bei jedem Menschen unterschiedlich, ob und wie er allein wieder aus der Sucht herausfindet.
> Und selbst wenn man vorher weiss, dass etwas nicht gut ist und süchtig machen kann (das Rauchen z, können manche Menschen einfach nicht "nein" sagen. Menschen sind nunmal verschieden. Gehirne arbeiten unterschiedlich. Gefühle werden anders verarbeitet.
> Ich könnte jetzt noch so viel dazu schreiben ..




ich  sehe das aufhören von wow auch wie das schlussmachen mit einer freundin. es tut weh und man will zurück. ablenkung ist das zauberwort nehme ich an.
 das werd ich sicher auch noch ausprobieren... :-)


----------



## Colacrai (9. September 2009)

Sorry aber du bist ganz klar WOW abhängig, genau wie viele andere in diesem forum auch, die es nicht wahr haben wollen.
jeder der nicht sofort seinen account löschen kann / würde hat ein gewisses suchtpotential. jeder der sich beim spielen ablenken abschalten relaxen oder aufregen kann hat ein gewisses suchtpotential. Hier drin machen sich immer alle über suchtis lustig? komisch ist nur das genau diese leute die ersten sind die mitten in der nacht oder am mittwoch morgen (server D T) am posten oder ingnorante antworten am geben sind. seit ehrlich zu euch selber und wenn ihr ehrlich glaubt ihr seit süchtig oder abhängig sucht und nehmt hilfe an. GAME abhängigkeiten sind nicht zu unterschätzen. """"""""""ich kann jederzeit aufhören"""""""""" ich hab ne arbeit"""""""""""""""ich hab freunde"""""""""""" ha ha ha ha das sagen sie alle und schreiben sie alle!!! aber jeder der heute morgen ob in der arbeit oder nicht hier drin postet sollte sich mal gedanken machen.       ein freund von mir hat schon 6 mal aufgehört und wieder angeangen zu rauchen.... merkt ihr was aufhören um zu wissen ich kann jederzeit wieder anfangen ist nicht aufhören genau wie beim rauchen. 
eins sollt ihr wissen geniesst es und bereut nichts es soll euch morgen nicht leid tun das ihr die letzten 4-5 jahre wow gezockt habt. aber seit ehrlich zu euch selber... und das RL ist und bleibt wichtiger als irgendein game egal wie lang mann es spielt.
nun zu mir ja ich hab ne freundin verloren durch wow den gleichen fehler werd ich nicht mehr machen. aber ich behaupte auch nicht ich höre auf.....


----------



## Injura (9. September 2009)

Lars-D schrieb:


> ach und schuld an deiner damaligen misere war wow?...
> nein du warst schuld daran was hat dich daran gehindert dies alles neben wow zu tun?
> und nun komm mir bitte nicht mit wow hat mich gehindert...
> merkst du nicht das du das gewicht auf der waage bist?
> ...



ich habe nirgenswo geschrieben: wow ist schuld. ich habe geschrieben das *ich* sehr viel zeit mit wow verbacht habe und ich die zeit jetzt anders verwende, genau lesen und verstehen hilft  ;-)


----------



## Gnorfal (9. September 2009)

Ich kenne einige, die ihre "WoW Karriere" sofort an den Nagel hängen sollten und sich auf ihr richtiges Leben besinnen sollten, da sie Spielwelt von Real Life nicht mehr zu trennen vermögen.
Wer von den süchtigen kann schon objektiv über WoW und die Folgen sprechen? Wie sehr man vom Spiel abhängig ist, merkt man erst, wenn man es nicht mehr spielt. Wie bei jeder Sucht.
Und an all diejenigen, die hier schreiben:"Ich hab sowas nicht, ich kann locker jederzeit ausschalten!", euch sei gesagt:
*Jeden Abend ein Bier ist auch ne Sucht, sowie jeden Tag ne Schachtel Kippen oder 2-3 Stunden WoW.*
Ja, auch ich zocke viel, aber ich beschwere mich nicht, noch habe ich in den 5 Jahren Freunde verloren oder gar meine Frau.

- ich kann jederzeit nen Raid für mich selbst absagen, sollte das RL mich brauchen
- ich kann jederzeit gut mit der Mittwöchlichen Pause leben
- ich kann Real Life und Spiel trennen

Allerdings werde ich nicht feucht im Schritt, wenn ich mal nicht on gehen kann und das ist für mich der Unterschied.

Wenn ich überlegen muss, wen ich als Stellv. Gilden/Raidleiter einsetzen kann, weil ich RL - Urlaub machen will, stimmt etwas nicht.
Wenn ich nen Freund bitte, meinen Account zu pflegen, weil ich nicht online gehen kann, stimmt etwas nicht.

Vielleicht denkt mal jeder für sich darüber nach.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (9. September 2009)

Hi,

nette Geschichte, musste zwischendurch schmunzeln, weil so einige Sachen mir bekannt vorkommen.

Ich spiele seit Beginn WoW, aber auch mit mehreren Pausen. Habe alles gemacht von hin und wieder spielen bis zum Raid.

Während meiner Raid-Phase, habe ich fast jeden Tag gespielt. Morgens und an den Raid-Freien Tagen hab ich Mats und Gold gefarmt für Tränke etc.
Abend bin ich dann 3 mal die Woche raiden gegangen, waren auch recht erfolgreich und es war geil, wenn ein neuer Boss gefallen ist und der jubel im TS war riesengroß, war ein tolles Gefühl.
Es war eine harmonische Gilde. Dann kam das erste Gildentreffen und wir hatten wahnsinnig viel Spaß. Der Zusammenhalt war klasse. Doch dann kam für mich und meinen Partner eine Phase in der einfach die Luft raus war. Ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr jeden Tag zufarmen und immer wieder die gleichen Bosse killen. Sich in der Stadt abhetzen, weil man nicht auf die Uhr gesehen hat und dann feststellt, das bald Raid-Beginn war. Morgens Arbeiten und Abends Raid.

Dann haben wir uns eine Raidpause gegönnt und haben nur noch hin und wieder gespielt. Das war viel angenehmer, aber irgendwann wollten wir es doch noch mal wissen, wieder in den Raid rein und Bosse killen. Aber mehr als 3 Wochen hielt das Gefühl nicht und wir haben beschlossen, ganz mit WoW aufzuhören.
Gesagt getan. WoW gekündigt und Schluss. Das war ein richtig gutes Gefühl. Am Anfang hin und wieder mal über WoW gesprochen was es neues gibt. Erfahren das der neue Patch mit der Raidinstanz Ulduar kommt und dann wieder aufgehört drüber nach zudenken und dann meinte ich vor ca. 2 Monaten. Ich würde doch gerne wieder spielen, aber nicht raiden, einfach just for fun spielen. Ein bißchen Questen neue Klassen ausprobieren, andere Fraktion und ohne Streß.

So ist es dann auch geschehen. Wir haben wieder angefangen, also den Account wiederbelebt :-)
Ich hatte ja keine Chars gelöscht, konnte ich irgendwie nicht.
Neuer Server ausgewählt. Fraktion Horde gewählt. War vorher Alli. Neue Klasse gewählt: Jäger und so ging es.
Das ich die Fraktion gewechselt habe, war die beste Entscheidung daran. Der Zusammenhalt auf der Hordenseite ist super, die Komunikation dort ist einfach klasse. Selten dumme Antworten bekommen, kaum geflamme im Handelschannel.
Nun spielen wir das Spiel jetzt fast 2 Monate und ich muss sagen, so wie wir das jetzt machen ist es ein sehr schönes Streßfreies spielen. Ja ärgern tut man sich hin und wieder auch, aber das ist sogut wie bei jedem Hobby und auch normal.

Ich spiele nur noch dann, wenn mir gerade der Sinn nach steht und kann trotzdem mir die Raidinstanz mal ansehen, zwar erst später, wenn viele auch Random reingehen, aber egal. 

Bei mir steht der Spaß im Vordergrund und das ist auch gut so.


Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. September 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Der Trick um aber nicht völlig abhängig zu werden ist bei, dass ich im RL etwas finde das mich mehr fasziniert. Mancheiner findet das im Sport, oder Glücksspiel... ich zB. lese gern und bilde mich weiter.




Hallo, genau das denke ich ist der Punkt. Wenn man nebenbei noch Hobbys hat die einem beanspruchen wo man angagiert und wo man auch seine Erfolgserlebnisse bekommt, dann hat man gar nicht die Zeit sich so ins WoW zu vertiefen.
Ich spiele auch schon seit 3,5 Jahren und ich habe nie ne Veranstaltung im RL ( sei es Familie, Arbeit, oder Verein) ausgelassen weil ich unbedingt spielen wollte. 

@TE : wenn du so Angst davor hast wieder zu spielen, dann such dir nen Ausgleich. Oder wenn vorhanden lass dir von deiner Partnerin oder Partner helfen. Ich für mein Teil bin grad dabei nen Haus zu kaufen, kostet auch viel Zeit unf Kraft.
Ich drück dir die Daumen


Gruß


----------



## chyroon (9. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> *Jeden Abend ein Bier ist auch ne Sucht*



wenn DAS dein Ernst ist, dann hast du keine Ahnung was eine Sucht ist.

Bin ich Sexsüchtig, nur weil ich jeden Tag Sex habe?

Bin ich ein Workaholiker nur weil ich jeden Tag arbeiten gehe?


----------



## Belgor (9. September 2009)

Also ich bin auch schon seit Beta WoW am spielen und ich hab nun meinen 4ten Account. Hab immer versucht mit dem Game aufzuhören, aber das hat bisher nicht geholfen. Ich bin süchtig nach dem Game, keine Ahnung warum ? Meine alten Accounts habe ich immer verkauft in der Hoffnung, das ich dann endlich schluss mache mit dem Spiel. Das ging auch immer 1-3 Monate gut und dann hab ich mir mal wieder die Trial gegeben und schwupps war ich wieder drinne in dem Spiel. Klar es gibt besseres, das man mit seinem Leben anfangen kann. Jeder hat seine eigene Auffassung, was man mit seinem Leben machen will und grundsätzlich zu sagen, man sei ein Opfer, oder man sei selber Schuld, finde ich echt unfair. Die meisten die das sagen, sind Leute die noch nie eine Sucht hatten, oder es einfach nicht verstehen wollen. Wenn ich jetzt kein WoW spiele, hänge ich öde vor der Glotze und das ist auch nicht soviel besser.



Belgor


----------



## wasili88 (9. September 2009)

Musik hilft so wie die hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRmlrxKrIeY   die ist sehr entspannent das hilft mir wow mittwochs zu vergessen und die wartungsarbeiten zu überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lars-D (9. September 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> wenn DAS dein Ernst ist, dann hast du keine Ahnung was eine Sucht ist.
> 
> Bin ich Sexsüchtig, nur weil ich jeden Tag Sex habe?
> 
> Bin ich ein Workaholiker nur weil ich jeden Tag arbeiten gehe?




nach gesellschaftlichen richtlinien zu

1: ja bist du begründung nur unter uns die alten böcke die eben diese regeln aufstellen können es nicht mehr folglich muß es unnormal sein sprich eine sucht!
2:nein bist du nicht das wollen ja unsere herren der gesellschaft sie machen es ja auch so folglich ist es normal das man jeden tag arbeiten geht.

wie schön das es leute gibt die bewerten was andere tun alles was aus dem raster fällt ist unnormal,süchtig,gestört...
ja danke und ich ... drauf was andere meinen mir sagen zu müssen was normal sei in ihren augen ich habe meine eigenen.


----------



## Gnorfal (9. September 2009)

> wenn DAS dein Ernst ist, dann hast du keine Ahnung was eine Sucht ist.
> 
> Bin ich Sexsüchtig, nur weil ich jeden Tag Sex habe?
> 
> Bin ich ein Workaholiker nur weil ich jeden Tag arbeiten gehe?



Bin ich Sexsüchtig, nur weil ich jeden Tag Sex habe? Nein, dann bist Du faul, Du könntest ja auch 2x oder?
Bin ich ein Workaholiker nur weil ich jeden Tag arbeiten gehe? Nein, dann bist Du ein ganz normaler Arbeiter.

Workaholic is so ziemlich dass, was ich bin: Sa+So arbeiten, letzter Urlaub ist 4 Jahre her....naja, selbst und ständig halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ob das "jeden Tag ein Bier" ne Sucht ist, merkst Du erst dann, wenn Du drauf verzichtest.
Lass mal 7 Tage Bier,Kippen und WoW sein, dann merkst Du es.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. September 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach dass das Spiel sehr viel Zeitintensiv ist. Meine RL-Freunde spielen auch alle WoW und wir unternehmen wirklich alle nur etwas zusammen, wenn keiner von uns 3en ein Raid hat - gut mein bester Kollege mag kein WoW und verabscheut alle Onlinegames, aber das ist auch ein Kollege der faktisch mit den anderen Beiden nichts zu tun hat. Wir sind halt keine Clique. 

Fakt ist, wenn ich gerade am Leveln bin und mein Kollege runterkommt ob wir Abends nicht einen Trinken gehen, dann wäre ich mit Abstand der letzte der dazu "Nein" sagen würde. Ich sage meinen Leuten im Spiel bescheid, schalte WoW aus und fahre die Kiste runter, gehe mit meinem Kollegen dann einen Trinken. 

Dieser Kollege ist auch einer der sagt, dass ich nicht aus "Sucht", sondern aus "Langeweile" WoW zocke - da besteht in dem Fall schon ein Unterschied.

Ich bin auch nicht in so einem riesigen Raid drin der unmögliches von mir verlangt wie Tagelanges Farmen für Fläschchen usw. usw. Und das finde ich auch gut so, denn ich bin nicht Arbeitslos und habe einfach keine Zeit tagelang rumzufarmen. Gut... ich habe nur einen Minijob auf 400€, 88 Stunden im Monat. 2 Tage in der Woche frei (abgesehen von Sonntag wo sowieso frei ist). Dennoch versuche ich mich weiter zu bewerben und versuche alles um einen besser bezahlten Job zu bekommen, was leider heutzutage nicht ganz leicht ist. 

Dennoch brauch jeder ein Hobby und jeder Sportverein verlangt mehr, als das Hobby WoW. Selbst mein bester Kollege sagt immer: 
"Höre doch mit WoW auf und spiele lieber X-Box360 spiele."

Ich rechne das dann wieder durch und denke mir: "Mmh... GTA 4 in 7 Tagen durchgespielt, wieder langeweile? - neues Spiel - "Star Wars - Force Unleashed" - in 4 Tagen durch - wieder langeweile? - neues Spiel - "Tomb Raider Underworld" - in 5 Tagen durch, da einige Passagen schwer waren - wieder Langeweile. 

Nehme man diese ganzen Spiele zusammen und gehen davon aus pro Spiel blättert man heute noch 30€ hin wären wir bei 90€/Monat. Wieviel kostet WoW? 13€/Monat. Es ist ein einfach das Kostengünstigste Spiel auf dem Markt. Hast du WoW, hast du viel Zeit darin zu verbringen. Unsummen von anderen X-Box360/PC-Spielen fallen weg, die sowieso schnell beendet sind. Das gute an WoW ist einfach, dass dieses Spiel kein Ende hat...

Nun die große Frage ob ich ein Kribbeln verspüre wenn ich mal Tagelang kein WoW spiele? Die Antwort ist deutlich Nein... ich habe lange Zeit WoW gespielt, dann Urlaub für 4 Wochen in Ägypten... mir ging es gut und ich könnte mich durchaus anders beschäftigen sollten die Server plötzlich abgeschaltet werden. Inwieweit anders ist vielleicht die Frage. Ein anderes MMO werde ich dann bestimmt nicht mehr anrühren, aber mal sehen... diese Zeit ist noch in langer Ferne.


----------



## Thuzur (9. September 2009)

Na, das ist doch mal ein interessanter Thread! Zumidnest finde ich ihn grad spannend!
Und weil das so ist, will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu diesem Hobby-Psychologen-Club beitragen.

WoW schafft es sehr schnell die Spieler in seinen Bann zu ziehen. Das hat viele Gründe, wie z.B. die große Gemeinschaft, die Tatsache das man immer neue Erfolge hat, und weil es einfach ein tolles Spiel ist.
Der Vergleich mit der Beziehung gefällt mir da auch ganz gut. Zuerst ist man faziniert (verliebt), dann wird es zur liebgewonnen Gewohnheit, und dann zum Alltag, ohne den einem aber etwas fehlen würde. Ist es deshalb krank eine Beziehung zu führen? Sicher nicht! Aber man muss schon aufpassen, das man von seinem Partner nicht dermassen vereinnahmt wird, dass man andere Freundschaften, oder seinen Job vernachlässigt.
Es ist wichtig nicht ins extreme abzudriften, sondern einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden. Das kann bei dem einen mehr, bei dem anderen weniger Spiel sein. Kommt halt auch darauf an, wie stark man in anderen Dingen engagiert ist. Wer sonst auch immer zu Hause gehockt hat und ständig Bücher liest, statt auszugehen, ist auch nicht viel besser dran, als der WoW-Dauer-Raider. Vielleicht hat er mehr Allgemeinwissen (je nachdem welche Bücher er liest), aber was bringt es ihm, solnage er nur zu Hause sitzt?

Wer merkt, dass sein Leben negativ von WoW beeinflusst wird, der sollte das gefälligst ernst nehmen und etwas daran ändern.
Wer nicht merkt, dass sein Leben negativ beeinflusst wird, dem wünsche ich eine aufmerksame Familie, bzw. Freunde die aufpassen und helfen!
Wer auch mit WoW ein normales Leben führt, dem wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spaß!

Meine Güte, ist doch egal, ob ich stundenlang jogge, mir Muskelberge in der Muckibude antrainiere, ständig lese, meine Modelleisenbahn ständig ausbaue, oder an meinem Auto rumschraube. Fast jeder hat ein Hobby das er mehr oder weniger extensiv betreibt. In jedem dieser Fälle gilt: Das richtige Maß finden!

In diesem Sinne... ein schönes Leben noch!


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht. Es ist nun 3 Wochen her, dass ich mit meiner Priesterin die letzte Pflanze gepflückt -  mit meiner Druidin den letzten Freund geheilt - oder mit meinem DK den letzten Gegner im PVP zerfetzt habe
> 
> ...




Rofl, wartungsarbeiten, er kann nicht zocken und für ihn bricht eine Welt zusammen und er will sich deswegen selbst was antun! Schnell die Polizei rufen bevor er noch Amok läuft ^^


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (9. September 2009)

Ist war nicht das Thema hier, aber ich möchte auch mal was zum Thema "Sucht" sagen.

Ich würde Sucht etwas anders beschreiben.

Wenn einer jeden Abend ein Bier trinkt ist er noch nicht unbedingt süchtig. Aber wenn er an 2 oder mehreren Tagen kein Bier trinken kann und dann irgendwie nach Bier sucht, damit er es trinken kann, dann ist er in meinen Augen süchtig. Weil er ohne das nicht leben kann.
Ich trinke fast jeden Morgen. Meine Kaba-Vanille-Milch, aber ich bin nicht süchtig. Im Urlaub bin ich auch ohne ausgekommen, aber ich trinke das einfach gerne.
Deshalb ist mein ja nicht süchtig, weil man etwas gerne, oft und regelmäßig macht, sondern erst dann, wenn man ohne nicht mehr auskommen würde und anfängt ausreden, krank feiern oder solche dinge tut, damit man die Sucht befriedigen kann.

Meine Mutter hat oft versucht aufzuhören und es hat am Anfang nicht geklappt und jetzt tut sie es nicht mehr. Sie weiß heute selber das Sie süchtig war.

Nur weil ich gerne mich an die PC setze bin ich nicht süchtig. Ich würde behaupten, das ich auf dem Weg war in eine Sucht zugeraten, weil ich mich durch den Raid gezwungen sah zu farmen usw. Aber das dumme ich habe es ja selber gemacht und weil ich das nicht mehr wollte ab ich eine Pause mit dem Raid gemacht und dann ganz mit Raiden aufgehört. Ich spiele nur noch wenn ich Lust habe, aber nichts zwingt mich dazu und das wird auch nie wieder geschehen.
Wenn eine Hobby --------"ein ich muss das jetzt machen - Gefühl"------- auslöst sollte man überlegen ob das Hobby noch das richtig ist.

Hobby macht man nur wenn man Lust hat, weil es ja Freude bereiten soll.

Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Rofl, wartungsarbeiten, er kann nicht zocken und für ihn bricht eine Welt zusammen und er will sich deswegen selbst was antun! Schnell die Polizei rufen bevor er noch Amok läuft ^^



Hä?


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. September 2009)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Ist war nicht das Thema hier, aber ich möchte auch mal was zum Thema "Sucht" sagen.
> 
> Ich würde Sucht etwas anders beschreiben.
> 
> ...



Naja... eine Sucht kann schon mit dem Simplen Bier pro Woche anfangen. Tatsache ist, wenn man jeden Freitag Abend nach Hause kommt und 2 Bier zischt, darfst dich schon therapieren lassen. Der Stiefvater eines Kollegen hat das gemacht und das geht tatsächlich. 

Sucht allerdings würde ich selbst als etwas bezeichnen wenn man nicht mehr damit aufhören kann zu spielen beispielsweise, wie dein Beispiel in dem Raid. Ich z.B würde es  niemals einsehen für den Raid mehr zu tun als mein Gold für die Repkosten selbst zusammen zu farmen und mir 1-2 Fläschchen des Frostwyrms aus dem AH zu holen. Ansonsten großtartig Farmen... nee... muss nicht sein... viel zu Zeitintensiv.


----------



## SuperAlex (9. September 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> unter umständen mal nen psychologen aufsuchen? ich spiele auch seit release, doch mal im ernst, solch kranke aussagen kann ich von meiner seite her nicht bestätigen!



WoW macht nur Geistig unzerechnugsfähige Leute süchtig.
Ich hab 8Monate nicht WoW gespielt, hab aber wieder angefangen weil mir langweilige wurde, soll ich etwa jeden Abend mir Werbung mit zwischen durch mal nen Film der 6 Stunden dauert weil alle 10min eine 15 minütige Werbepause eintritt ansehen? NEIN.

Also spiel ich WoW, unterhalte mich mit Freunden, mach irgendetwas in WoW, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Markw (9. September 2009)

Ist ja alles schon bekannt und nichts neues.

Die Sucht besteht, Leute die labil sind und durch ihr Milieu dadurch schon belastet sind, fallen noch leichter in so ein Loch.
Wer sich im Griff hat, kann und wird es nicht zur Sucht kommen lassen.

Man kann es überall übertreiben, egal welche Sparte, Sucht herrscht überall - wenn man "gesund" lebt (nachschlagen für diejenigen die nicht wissen was das genau heißt), dann gibt es solche Fälle ja gar nicht, wäre aber langweilig oder?


----------



## chyroon (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hä?



Du hast aufgehört mit WoW, gibst an süchtig zu sein ABER tummelst dich in WoW Foren-, seiten rum... kann/muss man dich jetzt ernst nehmen? Nimmst du dich selbst eigtl. ernst?


----------



## SuperAlex (9. September 2009)

wasili88 schrieb:


> Musik hilft so wie die hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRmlrxKrIeY   die ist sehr entspannent das hilft mir wow mittwochs zu vergessen und die wartungsarbeiten zu überleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG, schon der dritte Thread mit dem Link, das is langweilig, seht euch lieber das an. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=fvst


----------



## Her Schmitz (9. September 2009)

Ich muß ehrlich zugeben...ich bin süchtig nach "Mittwochmorgen" Threads auf buffed.
Bereits am Donnerstag gegen Mittag befällt mich Unwohlsein und ein leichtes Zittern.... Freitag und Samstag steigert es sich mit Kopf und Gliederschmerzen. Das WE ist kaum aushaltbar.. bis dann endlich nach Montag und Dienstag der " Mittwochmorgen" kommt. 
Seitdem ich nun angefangen habe WoW zu zocken bekomme ich diese Sucht langsam in den Griff.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. September 2009)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Chatten ist ja die nächste am häufigsten genutze funktion in WOW. Vielen geht es nicht um das Game an sich, sondern um das reden, das vielleicht nicht alleine sein in Momenten in denen man sonst zu Hause alleine wäre. Das hat nix mit fehlendem Freundeskreis zu tun (klar bei manchen Leuten vielleicht doch) weil man zum teil nur mal am abend vor dem zu Bett gehen noch ne halbe stunde mal rein schaut. Für andere ist es gerade die Anonymität die trotzdem mit vertrautheit verbunden ist. Sprich, man erzählt Leuten die man ewig kennt( ingame, und doch eigentlich nicht kennt, weil man ihnen Rl nicht begegnet) über sachen die einen berühren und die man den Leuten im Rl nie sagen würde weil die einen dann für bekloppt halten würden oder es nicht verstehen. Kurz gesagt viele nutzen WOW als Ihren Seelenklämpner nach dem Rl.



Korrekt, so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. September 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> Du hast aufgehört mit WoW, gibst an süchtig zu sein ABER tummelst dich in WoW Foren-, seiten rum... kann/muss man dich jetzt ernst nehmen? Nimmst du dich selbst eigtl. ernst?




Ich habe heute früh mal einen Thread eröffnet und dann weitergearbeitet.....zwischendurch mal reingeschaut, weil mich die Meinung anderer interessiert hat. 

Und daher tummel ich mich also ständig in WOW Foren rum und man muß mich nicht ernst nehmen......interessante Theorie...aber leider viel zu sinnfrei, genau wie Du wahrscheinlich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass hier wirklich immer noch Vollpfosten wie Du rumlaufen, die glauben, nur weil man Spiel xy nicht mehr aktiv spielt, darf man nicht mehr auf Info Seiten oder Foren gehen.....

Gut jedenfalls, dass ich Leute wie Dich generell nicht ernst nehme, da ist schon viel gewonnen. Sonst würde mein Kopf mittlerweile vom vielen auf die Tastatur knallen echt merkwürdig aussehen.....


----------



## FonKeY (9. September 2009)

gz zu der einsicht...das würden die meißten nämlich abstreiten.....bloß das hier eine spielesucht vorliegt ist deutlich zu erkennen...



denn wenn du deinen account löscht und die cd/dvd´s zerstören musst um nicht in versuchung zu kommen,dann ist das schon sehr radikal geprägt

ich rate dir mehr mit freunden zu machen, sport zu machen, i-was was dir auch spaß macht und dich ablenkt. WoW mag zwar ein tolles spiel sein doch ist es nicht ALLES im leben.  freunde famlilie beruf das sind sachen im leben in die man zeit investieren sollte...und nicht ein computerspiel. natürlich kann man gelegentlich mal spielen, wer tut das nicht, aber wenn man immer das gefühl hat man muss ON sein um besser zu werden etc, dann sollte man davon abstand nehmen


----------



## Fusssi (9. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> WoW macht nur Geistig unzerechnugsfähige Leute süchtig.


Naja, damit hast dich selbst zu nem süchtigen degradiert, denn so Schwachsin kann nur einer schreiben der geistig unzurechnungsfähig ist.


----------



## Finsterniss (9. September 2009)

Das interressante ist, alle Spieler und Gegner sind der Meinung das SPIEL würde die Leute halten oder zurück holen. Dem ist aber eigentlich nicht so. Ich habe ein Onlinespiel das ich nun fast 8 Jahre Spiele mit Pausen (kurzen Pausen) und auch WoW Spiele ich seid release mit Pausen (kurzen Pausen). Es sind die Leute die man kennen gelernt hat, die dem "Spielvergnügen" Leben einhauchen. 

Ein kleines Beispiel das einige mit sicherheit kennen. Server transfer ... Neue Leute, neue Gilde ... Man geht auf das Schlachtfeld und schaut mal in der Liste wer alles so da ist vom ehemaligen Server. Zack man findet jemanden mit dem man früher gespielt hat und errinnert sich sofort an alte Geschichten, blöde Sprüche im TS, Raiderfolge, die alte PvP Stammgruppe zur damaligen Zeit wo PvP ein full Time Job war etc. etc. 

Das Spiel selbst ist es nicht, man kennt nach einer Weile alles und ausser dem "Drang" Seinem Pixelhaufen zu verbessern ist da gar nichts was einen bindet.


----------



## Her Schmitz (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Ich habe heute früh mal einen Thread eröffnet und dann weitergearbeitet.....zwischendurch mal reingeschaut, weil mich die Meinung anderer interessiert hat.
> 
> Und daher tummel ich mich also ständig in WOW Foren rum und man muß mich nicht ernst nehmen......interessante Theorie...aber leider viel zu sinnfrei, genau wie Du wahrscheinlich selbst
> 
> ...


----------



## Gloir (9. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Naja, damit hast dich selbst zu nem süchtigen degradiert, denn so Schwachsin kann nur einer schreiben der geistig unzurechnungsfähig ist.



you made my day!!! sehr geil


----------



## Brahktal (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Nun zu der Frage an Euch. Hat der eine oder andere auch aufgehört, ein paar Wochen Abstand und sieht das ähnlich, oder vielleicht wieder angefangen? Was geht Euch durch den Kopf, wenn Ihr mit Abstand das Spiel rückwirkend reflektiert?



Zu dieser Frage: Ich war bis zum 01.09.09 6 Wochen inaktiv durch eine Prüfung und anschließenden Urlaub in Australien. Ich denke ein Abstand vom Spiel tut immer dann Not, wenn man es zu verbissen sieht. Habe in der Zeit kaum an WoW gedacht und wenn an die Leute mit denen ich gerne zusammenspiele.

Merke auch jetzt, nachdem ich wieder angefangen habe, dass ich eine andere Einstellung zu dem Spiel entwickeln konnte als die, die durchgespielt haben.

Vielleicht waren Deine Maßnahmen etwas häftig aber ich kann sie verstehen. Teilweise kommt es mir auch vor als ob ich da meine Zeit vergeude. Es soll immer noch Spaß machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten.

MfG


----------



## Cobail (9. September 2009)

Ich find 4 jahre ne menge zeit, und du hast einfach diese 4 jahre die du investiert hast einfach weggeschmissen. Das ist wirklich krank , ich hätte es mal mit pause probiert.War bei mir übrigens genauso, nur mit dem unterschied das ich die pause gewählt hab


----------



## Rodanold (9. September 2009)

Erst mal zum TE:
Mein junger Freund du hast vermutlich ein sehr ernstes Problem. Selbst wenn du es wirklich schaffen solltest dauerhaft
die Finger von diesem Spiel zu lassen, würde ich dir vorschlagen mal ein Gespräch mit deinem Hausarzt
besser noch mit einem Psychologen darüber zu führen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Für meinen Teil bin ich glücklich, das es Spiele gibt, wie WoW. 
Im speziellen WoW schafft es mich für einige Stunden am Tag von meinen
wirklichen Problemen abzulenken. 
Ich fange mal an. Nein, ich bin kein chronischer Single und seit über 8 Jahren 
in einer festen und glücklichen Beziehung, habe 3 Kinder und hatte bis April auch einen Arbeitsplatz.
Jaja.. ich hör jetzt wieder alle whispern und flüstern.
Nein, ich hab meinen Arbeitsplatz nicht verloren sondern mußte aus gesundheitlichen 
Gründen selber kündigen. Seitdem befinden ich mich in den Händen von AA und Rentenversicherung,
welche noch nicht wissen, was sie mit mir anstellen sollen.
Vielleicht noch passend zu den Vorurteilen gegenüber WoW-Zockern ist bei mir das ich Übergewichtig bin.
Zu nem Teil sicher selbst verschuldet, zum anderen verursacht durch die vielen Medikamente
die ich einnehmen muss, da ich chronischer Schmerzpatient bin.
Nochmal zurück zum Spielen. Mich, für meinen Teil, lenkt dieses Spiel ab. Läßt die Schmerzen, die trotz
Medis immer wieder durchkommen, einfach besser ertragen. Es ist eine aktive Herausforderung und
mein Körper dankt es mir. Ab und an bekommt man einen Niedergang... immer Schmerzen, nichts hilft wirklich,
alles Mist, warum grad ich, ....... so viele negative Gedanken. Wenn ich das merke und meine
Frau nicht daheim ist.... dann starte ich WoW. Und wenn es nur ist um Erz zu farmen. Es baut auf.
Die Schmerzen verblassen und ohne die Ursache verschwinden dann nach und nach auch diese negativen Gedanken
wieder.

Meinen Doc hab ich darauf angesprochen. Er hat es nicht gut geheißen mit dem Spielen. Hat aber auch ausdrücklich 
gesagt das jeder seine Möglichkeit findet mit seinem Zustand umzugehn. Oder sich umbringt.
Von daher bin ich froh das ich WoW habe und mir die Gedanken an einen Freitod bisher nicht gekommen sind.

In diesem Sinne
Roni

P.S. ich betrachte mich nicht als Süchtig. Es kommt durchaus vor das ich einige Tage oder auch mal ein paar Wochen
nicht spiele.... ohne Entzugserscheinungen.... und ohne das meine Gedanken die ganze Zeit an meinen Avataren hängen.


----------



## BTTony (9. September 2009)

Bei mir ists immer so, es macht mir ne Zeit viel Spass, dann spiel ich auch mehr, wenn ich gerade die Zeit habe. Dann gehts mir irgendwann auf den Keks, ich spiele weniger und höre meistens dann für 2-6 Wochen auf. Dann spiel ich wieder und merke wie lahm es ist. Allerdings kommt dann irgendwann der Spass, wenn ich wieder mehr gespielt habe. Der lässt irgendwann nach und alles beginnt von vorn.

Das Spiel ist eben am Ende doch recht hohl. Ich meine questen macht mit dem ersten Char noch Spass. Neue Welt entdecken und so. Aber später? Naja... Und dann durch dieselben Heros und Raid-Inis immer wieder und wieder... Ich spiel nur zeitweise viel, weil das Fernsehprogramm mindestens genauso hohl ist.


----------



## DoktorFisch (9. September 2009)

Ist echt interessant das alles zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja aber etwas dazu sagen kann ich nicht wirklich! ich hatte auch 1 1/2 Monate Pause.. Sichererlich hat es hier und da mal ein reiz gehabt ingame vorbeizuschauen aber es nicht so extrem wie bei dir Oo Ich möchte nicht sagen du solltest zu einem arzt gehen aber hab dich einfach unter kontrolle! Und anstatt deine chars zu löschen Hätte man sie für viel viel schotter verkaufen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich spiel nur zeitweise viel, weil das Fernsehprogramm mindestens genauso hohl ist.



HALLO?? Wenn ich nicht wirklich lust zu spielen habe und nix im tv kommt gehe ich raus oder lese etwas aber man spielt doch nicht aus langeweile WoW Oo tut mir leid aber du bist ein schlimmerer fall als der TE xD


----------



## Technocrat (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Oder Farge an die, die noch aktiv dabei sind. Sitzt Ihr nicht auch manchmal am Rechner, schlagt auf ein virtuelles Monster ein, stellt fest, ach Du scheisse, ist ja schon wieder 23h und fragt Euch, was Ihr da eig macht?




Nein, nie. Ich weiß immer, das ich ein Spiel spiele. Wer das nicht weiß, braucht dringend professionelle Behandlung. Allerdings glaube ich auch, das Du hier nur eine weitere von den WoW-Horrorstories ausgedacht hast: Leute, die solche Störungen haben wären auch anderweitig so auffällig, das sich der psychologische Notdienst mit ihnen beschäftigt hätte. Nein, Du bist nur einen von denen, die WoW schlechtreden wollen, entweder weil DU dafür bezahlt wirst oder weil Du es Dir nicht mehr leisten kannst.

Leute, wenn ihr WoW runtermachen wollt, warum versucht ihre nicht mal einen originellen Ansatz? Die "WoW ist eine Droge" Nummer ist sowas von ausgelutscht...


----------



## Imperator22 (9. September 2009)

Also das klingt wirklich nach einem Problem.

Ich selbst habe auch 3.5 Jahre sehr aktiv gespielt, habe aber im Zuge einer RL-Bekanntschaft aufgehört. Ich hatte nie das Problem dass ich rückfällig werden könnte oder es mich in den Fingern juckte. Trotzdem bin ich froh dass ich nach sovielen "ich hör eh bald auf" es endlich geschafft habe es endgültig zu tun. Nun ist es 4 Monate her und mir geht rein garnichts von dem Spiel ab.
Sollten jetzt einige kommen mit: Was machste dann im WoW Forum? - Antwort: Ich bin gern hier im Forum unterwegs und man darf ja wohl seinen Senf dazugeben =)


MfG


----------



## BTTony (9. September 2009)

DoktorFisch schrieb:


> HALLO?? Wenn ich nicht wirklich lust zu spielen habe und nix im tv kommt gehe ich raus oder lese etwas aber man spielt doch nicht aus langeweile WoW Oo tut mir leid aber du bist ein schlimmerer fall als der TE xD


:-) Naja, zeitweise machts ja spass. Aber oft genug frage ich mich, ob das gerade wirklich unterhaltend war, oder zeitvertreibend. Aber im Ernst. Ich schau beim Kochen abends mal perfektes Dinner oder so. Und das unterhält mich auch nicht gerade...


----------



## Da Magic (9. September 2009)

ich hatte nach 3 woche urlaub, und wirklich nix von wow hören, erst garkeine lust mehr zu spielen, bzw mir wars egal obs weitergeht oder net. hab dann wieder weitergemacht und die lust kam langsam wieder aberwen ndu di so vorkomsmt als ob was fehlt hast nen problem


----------



## Anduris (9. September 2009)

hab mal für 3 Tage oder so aufgehört zu spielen und schon hatte ich wieder einen großen Reitz zu spielen..
is echt nicht normal.. xD


----------



## Herr Blizzard (9. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Leute, wenn ihr WoW runtermachen wollt, warum versucht ihre nicht mal einen originellen Ansatz? Die "WoW ist eine Droge" Nummer ist sowas von ausgelutscht...




Weil man dann noch mehr in die Opferecke geschoben wird.


----------



## barbarella (9. September 2009)

ich habe vor langer Zeit mal bei einer Firma gearbeitet. Die Arbeit dort hat mir super viel Spass gemacht... Ich hatte supernette Kollegen und einen Kollegen der war ein richtig arrogantes Arschgesicht über den ich mich sogar noch aufgeregt habe als ich schon längst Daheim war oder ich habe mich bei Freunden in der Kneipe über diesen blöden Kollegen ausgelassen. Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie oft ich im Büro gesessen habe, auf die Uhr geschaut habe und feststellen musste daß wir shco 20 uhr haben und ich schon seit Stunden Feierarbend hatte... Meine Arbeit gefiel mir so gut daß ich echt die Zeit darüber vergass... 

und jetzt kommt der Knaller.... das ganze ist 5 Jahre her... und... tja.. ich traue mich kaum es zu sagen: 

ich denke noch total häufig an diese Zeit zurück.. 


scheissee.... bin ich echt süchtig?????


----------



## Kersyl (9. September 2009)

Bei mir ist dass etwas anders.

Wenn ich es mal für nen Monat aufgegeben hab, bekomme ich wieder lust ein bisschen zu zocke, dann allerdings zock ich nach ner zeit mehr und dann hab ich wieder keinen bock mehr...
Ist schon Komisch...

Naja aber die idee mit dem Psychiologen fänd ich für dich garnicht mal verrückt.
sonst versuche mal dich komplett vom PC abzulenken, geh raus, Treff dich mit Freunden, reiß 3 Mädchen gleichzeitig auf, Kassiere die Ohrfeige deines lebens gleich 3 mal(...nicht dass ich sowas mache^^) Oder mache irgendwas anderes.
Kauf dir ne PSP oder irgendeine Konsole mit nem Guten Game, wenn du nicht ohne Videospiele auskommen wilst.
Aber am besten wäre mal 1 Monat reha klinik für zocker(XD)...^^


----------



## Misuma (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht. Es ist nun 3 Wochen her, dass ich mit meiner Priesterin die letzte Pflanze gepflückt -  mit meiner Druidin den letzten Freund geheilt - oder mit meinem DK den letzten Gegner im PVP zerfetzt habe
> 
> ...




100% sign


----------



## Xabuu (9. September 2009)

Ich habe mit dem WoW Spielen im Januar aufgehört und es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Klar würde ich gern mal wieder spielen aber das werde ich wohl erst mit dem nächsten Addon tun. Ich verzichte jetzt ganz auf online Spiele und es fehlt... nichts...

Hatte WoW seit der Beta gespiel. Hatte zwar eine Zeitlang "Hardcore" geraidet aber das war nicht meine welt. ich will dann spielen wenn ich dazu lust habe und nicht wenn ich MUSS.

WoW ist kein schlechtes spiel... nur ein umheimlicher zeitfresser.

Grüße


----------



## Kalbera (9. September 2009)

Dann viel Spass in Rl

 nach 4 monaten pause macht es wieder richtig Spass ,außerdem ist es doch egal ob du nun aufhörst 1 weg 3 neue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLueer (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wie ich das so lese... XD Es treibt mir ein bissel das Pippi in die Augen vor lachen.

Aber es stimmt schon, das dieses Game einen sehr hohen Suchtfaktor hat.

Ich spiele aktiv meine Nachtelf-Kriegerin, nach dem ich mich 2 Jahre gegen WoW immer gewehrt habe. Aber einmal angefangen, kommt man so schnell nicht davon los.

Es ist auch kurz und knapp zu begruenden...

Die Macher sind nicht einfach Kinder, sondern Qualifizierte und Studierte Informatiker, die einen Wunschtraum vieler Menschen in ein virtuelles Game umsetzen.

Jeder von uns ist mit Geschichten und Mythen gross geworden... Fuer uns Menschen gibt es verschiedene Reizfaktoren, die man richtig angewannt auch zu seinem Vorteil nutzen kann^^ Und wenn es nur der eigene Finanzielle ist. Fachlich genannt auch NLP.

XD Blizz hat es geschafft, mit einem Fantasy Genre die Urinstinkte vieler Spieler Weltweit zu wecken und sie durch die Aufmachung vom gesamten an sich zu binden.

Erfolg ist Planbar, aber auch immer ein Anreiz... die ersten 10 Level gehen schnell und dann ist man schon angefixt, die endstufe zu erreichen. Fuer jede Quest gibts eine Belohnung. Lob und Ansehen ist erstrebenswert...

Ingame genau so wie auch im Reallife... Urinstinkte hat.. Haste was, biste wer... haste nix.. bisse nix.
Einige Spieler praktizieren dieses gehabe aber all zu gern auch in Game auf eine Artundweise, das mir persoenlich teilweise der Spielspass verloren geht.

Naja alles in allem auf den Punkt gebracht...

Das Spiel ist Hammer und macht echt viel Spass... Der Suchtfaktor ist Hoch... Aber man darf sich nicht von der Realen Welt abkapseln und sich ganz dem Game verschreiben. Das kann nicht nur den Job kosten, sondern auch Familie und Freunde.

Ich halte es immer so... ich spiele häufig und gerne, aber pflege meine Familie und Freundschaften Real.
Und arbeit geht immer vor dem Spiel! Was fuer manche Mitspieler auch ein Problem darstellt, wenn man schreibt.. ich kann erst ab 20 Uhr Raiden oder PvP machen und Kinder gehen vor.

Allein deshalb bin ich schon aus einigen Gilden ausgetreten, da das Spiel immer vorrang hatte und ich so kaum Chancen zum Raiden bekommen habe. Aktuell spiele ich viel Arena und das in einem Familien tauglichen Team.

Unsere Pristerin hat selber eine Tochten und Arbeitet Vollzeit, genau wie mein Schwager in Spee und ich auch.
Allein da passt es perfekt. Wir kommen zwar nicht schnell voran, aber koennen auch nicht klagen. So macht dann WoW auch wieder Spass.

Dir persoenlich wuerde ich empfehlen, mach mal ne Pause und triff Dich mit Freunden und unternem mal wieder was. Gegen ein gesundes maß an Spielvergnügen hat keiner was, aber so krankhaft zocken, wie Du es beschrieben hast... da bleibt hinter her vieles auf der Strecke.

In diesem Sinne...

Gruss

Bjoern


----------



## floppydrive (9. September 2009)

Immer die Leute die schreien "Mach doch mal ne Paus" Sagste nem Kettenraucher "Wäre doch mal voll knorke wenn du mal ne Pause machst" Oh man


----------



## Fusssi (9. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, Du bist nur einen von denen, die WoW schlechtreden wollen, entweder weil DU dafür bezahlt wirst oder weil Du es Dir nicht mehr leisten kannst.



Hm, er hat WoW nicht schlecht gemacht! Wenn das deine erste Reaktion auf den TE ist und du anscheinend mal wieder nicht den ganzen Post gelesen hast, solltest Dir überlegen ob du nich doch nen Problem hast.
Das ist übrigens auch nen typisches Verhalten das man bei Kiffern oft beobachten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## popsie (9. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Für meinen Teil bin ich glücklich, das es Spiele gibt, wie WoW.
> Im speziellen WoW schafft es mich für einige Stunden am Tag von meinen
> wirklichen Problemen abzulenken.
> 
> ...



Dein Doc scheint ein umsatzorientierter Schwachmat zu sein, für den der Verdienst an den Rezepten/Medikamenten
wichtiger zu sein scheint als deine Schmerzlinderung............
Ist es nicht der Sinn von Spielen, daß man sich ablenken kann, den Frust abbauen kann ?
Bei dir greift diese Funktion, also spiele, wenn du s nötig hast und Ablenkung von Nöten ist.

Ps:  Zum Thema Freitod :  Du hast Kinder!  Also auch Verantwortung denen gegenüber!
Ein Elternteil , das den Freitod wählt, hinterlässt Trauer,  und vorallem auch SCHULDGEFÜHLE , die die Kinder ein Leben lang belasten??
Lass dir meine eigene Erfahrung eine Warnung sein! Btw, ich bin jetzt 50!


----------



## popsie (9. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Für meinen Teil bin ich glücklich, das es Spiele gibt, wie WoW.
> Im speziellen WoW schafft es mich für einige Stunden am Tag von meinen
> wirklichen Problemen abzulenken.
> 
> ...



Dein Doc scheint ein umsatzorientierter Schwachmat zu sein, für den der Verdienst an den Rezepten/Medikamenten
wichtiger zu sein scheint als deine Schmerzlinderung............
Ist es nicht der Sinn von Spielen, daß man sich ablenken kann, den Frust abbauen kann ?
Bei dir greift diese Funktion, also spiele, wenn du s nötig hast und Ablenkung von Nöten ist.

Ps:  Zum Thema Freitod :  Du hast Kinder!  Also auch Verantwortung denen gegenüber!
Ein Elternteil , das den Freitod wählt, hinterlässt Trauer,  und vorallem auch SCHULDGEFÜHLE , die die Kinder ein Leben lang belasten??
Lass dir meine eigene Erfahrung eine Warnung sein! Btw, ich bin jetzt 50!


----------



## kempman (9. September 2009)

Mir geht es da ähnlich. Das Speil hat zwar mein RL nicht so beeinflusst, dass ich nicht schlafen konnte usw. aber ich überlege mir nach 1 Monat auch wieder anzufangen. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass WOW vor einem Monat für mich äußerst langweilig geworden war: Alles war gleich, jeder hatte jedes Item und Pet und Erfolge finde ich einfach sinnentleert.

Nun kommt der Fraktionswechsel (was ich seit Jahren herbeigesehnt habe, da ich jew. 2 80er verschiedener Fraktionen auf einem Server mein Eigen nenne) und jetzt habe ich das Bedürfnis, das auch unbedingt auszuprobieren. Ich finde das etwas ärgerlich, da Blizzard gefühlt immer die besten Neuerungen bringt, wenn man gerade versucht davon wegzukommen.

Ich wette, das viele von Euch, die behaupten sie hätten kein Problem im Endeffekt auch nicht endgültig aufhören können/ werden.

So long... Bin mal gespannt, ob wir uns online wiedersehen. Wie dem auch sei, ich hatte einen Mordsspaß mit diesem Spiel.


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht. Es ist nun 3 Wochen her, dass ich mit meiner Priesterin die letzte Pflanze gepflückt -  mit meiner Druidin den letzten Freund geheilt - oder mit meinem DK den letzten Gegner im PVP zerfetzt habe
> 
> ...



Auch ich habe vor Monaten das Spiel Quittiert meine Chars gelöscht Bücher und Verpackungen weggeworfen und meine Festplatten gereinigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den ersten 2 Wochen fehlt was, klar man hatte wenn man Zeit hat immer die möglichkeit ins Spiel zu gehen und irgendwas zu machen was meist ausgeatet ist und Stunden über Stunden gefressen hat.
Wenn ich mir überlege was ich an Zeit Investiert habe, unfassbar.
2,5 Jahre.

Meine Freundin ist sehr tollerant und hat mich ab und an mal gepiekst und mir gesagt ich sitze nun schon 4 Stunden am Spiel und ob ich nicht einmal ausmachen will.
Meine Laune war nach jedem Raid einfach mal auf 0 denn der großteil der Comm was sich in den Rnds wiedergespiegelt hat ist einfach nur Strunze.


Mittlerweile bin ich clean und ich Lache über die die heute noch davon reden etwas in einem Computerspiel " Erreichen" zu müssen.

Sry Leute aber in einem Spiel errreicht man nix, damit bekommt ihr weder ne Frau ins Bett noch Verdient die Mehrheit Geld damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wie ihr an meiner Sigatur sehen könnt habe ich für die Zukunft ein Spiel wobei sich mein Spielverhalten aber Grundlegend geändert hat was ich bereits an den Betas festgestellt habe.
Ich lege mehr Wert auf mein Leben und werde nie wieder soviel Zeit in Sinnlose Computerspiele investieren.

2,5 Jahre Wow und mein Fazit ist:

6 Monate Spass wie noch nie in einem Spiel, dann nurnoch Verblödung und Zeitverschwendung.
Schaut euch mal die Buffedvid´s an, da seht ihr das beste Beispiel wie die Leute früher ausgesehen haben und wie sie heute ausschauen *seuftz*
Als ich mit meiner Freundin im Mitternachtsverkauf zu Wotlk war, ohje dieses Fratzengeballer.
Da gabs die erste Pause um nicht so zu enden wie die die ich da sehen musste.
Kaum jemand von denen kannte einen Friseur munkelte man.
Sry aber bevor ich so rumsiffe spiel ich keine Spiele mehr, dafür find ich mein Leben dann doch noch zu Spannend.


Und nun dürft ihr mich " Flamen" aber, ich bin sowas von Imun das mir das direkt am Arsch vorbei gehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (9. September 2009)

ernstgemeinter tipp (hilft bei fast jedem denke ich): such dir eine andere beschaeftigung, zB fang eine Sportart oder ein Instrument an zu spielen, bzw wenn das noch nicht hilft such dir noch zusaetlich zu diesen aktivitaeten ein anderes "harmloses computerspiel" womit du dir die kleinen zwischenraeume der langeweile fuellen kannst! Denn die groesste versuchung WoW wieder anzufangen finde ich, ist wenn einem scheisse langweilig ist!!! sobald du einige monate hinter dir hast, bist du wow los. Und ich weiss zwar, dass das ironie hier ist zu schreiben, aber ignoriere alle internetseiten, zeitschriften und sonstiges was mit wow zu tun hat.

dann ma aufwiedersehen, ich als gelegenheitsspieler hab im moment noch keine probleme damit


----------



## sorgus (9. September 2009)

hab nach ca. 6 monaten wieder angefangen...hm...nich aus sucht sondern weils einfach(game technisch) keine alternative gibt.

die erste zeit ausgibig fürs rl genutzt..mal inne stadt gegangn, ohne grund....oder mal schwester besucht ohne ankündigung..halt son kram. schwierig isses meist abends geworden...online gehen, ins ts...mit den alt bekannten leuten labern, doof youtube videos anglotzn.....ne zeitlang hats spass gemacht einfach nur solche kurzzeit games zu zoggn...wie cod4..gunbound etc., wurde auf dauer aber auch fad.....
jeden abend saufen gehn, ist gerade unter der woche auch nich drin....nächste alternative ist fernsehen.....verblödung inc.

also fängt man an sachen auszukramen wie WAR.....gut questen is fürn a***, aber die schnellen pvp games machen laune, aber man merkt es is nich soooo pralle.
ergo..bessere grafik muss her...AOC....installiern....einloogn....2 quests machen....ausloggn...deinstalliern^^
diablo2...ohne zweifel , super game, aber augenkrebs inc.
damit waren die möglichkeiten mit den "alten" kumpels zusammen was zu machen , erschöpft.

hab also wieder mit wow angefangen, und wies schon erwähnt wurde..ne neue einstellung dazu bekommen. macht ziemlich viel spass auch jetzt (oder gerade jetzt), mal von null anzufangen..oder mit den fertigen chars mal bissl pvp zu machen, und nicht stundenlang, sondern maln stündchen oder 2 und dann isses genug.
egal was manche sagen, aber WoW ist vom gesamteindruck einfach, atm. das beste was es aufm markt gibt.


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

sorgus schrieb:


> hab nach ca. 6 monaten wieder angefangen...hm...nich aus sucht sondern weils einfach(game technisch) keine alternative gibt.
> 
> die erste zeit ausgibig fürs rl genutzt..mal inne stadt gegangn, ohne grund....oder mal schwester besucht ohne ankündigung..halt son kram. schwierig isses meist abends geworden...online gehen, ins ts...mit den alt bekannten leuten labern, doof youtube videos anglotzn.....ne zeitlang hats spass gemacht einfach nur solche kurzzeit games zu zoggn...wie cod4..gunbound etc., wurde auf dauer aber auch fad.....
> jeden abend saufen gehn, ist gerade unter der woche auch nich drin....nächste alternative ist fernsehen.....verblödung inc.
> ...




Vielen geht es so mit ihrer Freundin.

Die Olle is Scheiße aber besser als garkeine auch wenn "bubu-machen" mit ihr auch nich mehr so fetzt wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tgckrusty (9. September 2009)

Ich finde es ja lustig das immer irgendwelche Leute schreiben die haben gar nichts mehr mit WoW zu tun, aber dann hier im Forum sind xD.... Was ist da dann verkehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Und zum Thema aufhören habe ich eigentlich kein Problem... ich höre immer mal wieder zwischendurch wieder auf für 2 Monate oder so... und wenn ich zocke dann auch nicht lange ... gibt genügend andere Sachen die ich auch noch machen kann/muss (Arbeit, Freundin, Verein, Freunde etc)




Meiner Meinung nach kann jeder der das auch wirklich will ganz leicht mit wow aufhören.


----------



## Kyragan (9. September 2009)

Nach über 3 jahren hab ich im Anblick der 3.2-Patchnotes gesagt:
Dieses Spiel ist nicht mehr das, was du mal angefangen hast und hab dann relativ kurzfristig nichts mehr gemacht.
Der letzte Login ist am 3.7. gewesen, der Account ausgelaufen Mitte August.
Ich glaube die beste Therapieform für eine angebliche WoW-Sucht ist immer noch Ghostcrawler himself. Mir hat er geholfen, danke GC!


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Ich habe das öfter mal.

Ich höre auf. Ich spiele etwas anderes.

Aber dennoch merkt man immer nur was einem an WoW fehlt. Und nicht was einen von WoW weggetrieben hat.
Also fange ich wieder mit WoW an. Für ca. 3 Stunden. Dann habe ich die Schnauze wieder voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

tgckrusty schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja lustig das immer irgendwelche Leute schreiben die haben gar nichts mehr mit WoW zu tun, aber dann hier im Forum sind xD.... Was ist da dann verkehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja vielleicht strengste mal dein Gehirn an.
Den Satz lässt hier jeder Zweite vom Stapel und macht sich damit zum Nappel der Nation.

Buffed ist eine dick bepackte MMO Seite und wenn ich im Forenticker was interessantes lese schreib ich gern meine Erfahrungen.
Nur weil ich keinen Opel mehr fahre kann ich doch trotzdem bei der Wahl der Ventildeckeldichtung helfen oder?
Krass wie Engstirnig, aber ganz wichtig immer irgendeinen Müll nachzu schreiben weil man selbst an Autoritätsverlust leidet.

Zock mal n bissel weniger.


----------



## mommel (9. September 2009)

tgckrusty schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann jeder der das auch wirklich will ganz leicht mit wow aufhören.


Ok dann versuch ich das mal mim Aufhören hab ich mir eh mal überlegt aber ich würd dafür keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Aber es gibt noch immer Unterschiede zwischen einem Casual Player, der es sich leisten kann mal 2 Monate nicht zu spielen und einem der mehr Spielt...


----------



## Dûké (Iron Fighters) (9. September 2009)

Also ich hab auch schon 2 mal aufgehört zu zocken ^^ das erste mal weil ich in ner festen beziehung war und das zweite mal als meine Frau mir für nen anderen verlassen hat den Sie im Game kennen gelernt hat. Ich muss sagen das erste mal war es schwer nicht mehr WoW zu spielen weil dir halt einfach etwas fehlt. Aber durch die ganze geschichte hab ich nen gesunden abstand zum Game bekommen es gibt auch tage wo ich einfach garnicht zocke weil ich halt keinen Bock drauf hab, dass hätte es früher bei mir nicht gegeben ^^. Also so ne pause von nem halben Jahr kann echt mal was bringen auch wenn es schwer fällt.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> _blabla_
> 
> Mittlerweile bin ich clean und ich Lache über die die heute noch davon reden etwas in einem Computerspiel " Erreichen" zu müssen.
> 
> ...



das ist mal so richtig lölerich, made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tgckrusty (9. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht strengste mal dein Gehirn an.
> Den Satz lässt hier jeder Zweite vom Stapel und macht sich damit zum Nappel der Nation.
> 
> Buffed ist eine dick bepackte MMO Seite und wenn ich im Forenticker was interessantes lese schreib ich gern meine Erfahrungen.
> ...



/ironie Anfang

Na du Held schön das dir ja Flames wirklich so am Arsch vorbei gehen und du auch überhaupt nicht mit langweiligen Beleidigungen anfängst.

/ironie Ende

Zudem Bezog Sich das hauptsächtlich auf den Beitrag: 



CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> Und ich weiss zwar, dass das ironie hier ist zu schreiben, aber ignoriere alle internetseiten, zeitschriften und sonstiges was mit wow zu tun hat.


.. und noch anderen die Sagen das Sie GAR NICHTS mehr mit wow zu tun haben.


und dann möchte ich wohl gerne wissen was mein Beitrag mit Autoritätsverlust zu tun hast... 

... und woher du wissen willst wie viel Ich zocke...


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nach über 3 jahren hab ich im Anblick der 3.2-Patchnotes gesagt:
> Dieses Spiel ist nicht mehr das, was du mal angefangen hast und hab dann relativ kurzfristig nichts mehr gemacht.
> Der letzte Login ist am 3.7. gewesen, der Account ausgelaufen Mitte August.
> Ich glaube die beste Therapieform für eine angebliche WoW-Sucht ist immer noch Ghostcrawler himself. Mir hat er geholfen, danke GC!



Man muss sich nurmal folgende Faktoren reinziehen:

Zeit
Zeit
Zeit
bissel Geld
Zeit
nochn bissel Geld
und .....
Zeit.


World of Hartzcraft ist ein wirklich tolles Spiel aber mittlerweile rennen mir da zu viele Spacken rum die Unbedingt was " Erreichen" müssen.
Jeder muss da irgendwas erreichen und das wirkt sich im Verhalten der Gamer aus.
Du wirst in den Instanzen abgezogen, jeder bescheißt da jeden.
Dazu kommen die Spacken die in den Channels rumspammen und von denen du geflamed wirst weil du um etwas nachsicht bittest.
Aber hey, hinterm Rechner nen dicken machen is Geil, man kann ja nur im Duell verlieren und nicht ne RL Bombe kassieren wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man die Fakten mal zusammen zählt sieht man das man sich Sozial Isoliert weil einfach unmengen an Zeit drauf geht, dazu kommt das ganze Geld und im Endeffekt hat man eigentlich garnichts " Erreicht "!


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2009)

WoW macht Spaß, nicht nur 8h spielzeit insgesamt, nein es geht immer weiter!
ich bin auch sooo süchtig werde wohl in Therapie gehen, und dann Anti-WoW Tabletten nehmen...

Blablablub!

WoW hat halt ne lange Langzeitmotivation, wenn ich ma kein Bock mehr hab auf Endcontent zock ich nen Twink, immer wieder...

Immer diese "Ich war so süchtig" Leute.

Wenn du mit WoW aufhörst, dann ist das doch in Ordnung, aber ich glaube das interessiert hier nur einen minimalen Bruchteil!

Vote 4 "Der Thread von Spielern die mit WoW aufgehört ham"

so long...

@Vorposter: Da hast du (denk ich) nen besch... Server erwischt, immer dran denken, WoW ist ein Spiel, in anderen Spielen muss man auch was "erreichen" und "erreicht" im Endeffekt nichts...


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> @Vorposter: Da hast du (denk ich) nen besch... Server erwischt, immer dran denken, WoW ist ein Spiel, in anderen Spielen muss man auch was "erreichen" und "erreicht" im Endeffekt nichts...




Naja ich habe etwa 6 Server besucht, feststellen konnte ich immer nur das selbe.


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

tgckrusty schrieb:


> /ironie Anfang
> 
> Na du Held schön das dir ja Flames wirklich so am Arsch vorbei gehen und du auch überhaupt nicht mit langweiligen Beleidigungen anfängst.
> 
> ...



Nein Flames machen mir nichts aus, dafür bin ich schon etwas zu alt aber bissel rumpieksen mach ich denoch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Autoritätsverlust, hmm...naja wenn ich hier mitbekomme das jeder das selbe schreibt schreit das nicht gerade von Individualismus.
Gab ne Zeit da haben sich kleine Rüpel alle die Hosen in die Socken gesteckt und sich angehört als würden sie die Deutsche Sprache lernen obwohl sie hier geboren sind und auch rein Deutsch sind wenn du verstehst was ich meine, also nimm dir das nicht so zu Herzen was ich geschrieben habe.

EDIT: Oder M3 Spiegel aus Polen *schmunzel*


----------



## tgckrusty (9. September 2009)

Autoritätsverlust = Verlieren des Respekts bzw. Umgangs das einen in seiner sozialen Positionierung zusteht 

Demzufolge: 

Autoritätsverlust NICHT GLEICH Individualismusverlust

Zudem kann ich nichts dafür wenn andere Leute die gleiche Meinung zu einem Thema haben wie ich.




Ich lasse es aber mal auf sich beruhen.






Acuria schrieb:


> Gab ne Zeit da haben sich kleine Rüpel alle die Hosen in die Socken gesteckt und sich angehört als würden sie die Deutsche Sprache lernen obwohl sie hier geboren sind und auch rein Deutsch sind wenn du verstehst was ich meine, also nimm dir das nicht so zu Herzen was ich geschrieben habe.




Zu dem Thema kann ich nur sagen das es leider immer noch so ist... und die vernünftige Deutsche sprache zur Rarität wird.




mfg 

tgckrusty


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

Naja zumindestens weißte ja was ich meine und verbleibe daher mit einem freundlichem Gruß.


----------



## Kaltunk (9. September 2009)

Also,  als bei mir Wow abgelaufen ist, habe ich ganz normal nicht an WoW gedacht.. nix passiert. Aber das du so Krämpfe etc kriegst, ist übertrieben. Das Spiel beherrscht dich, weil du zu schwach bist dagegen zu kommen. Und man wird süchtig davon, wenn der Mensch seine Grenzen nicht kennt.


----------



## Haarspray (9. September 2009)

Also bei mir ist das so: Ich Spiele mit Game-cards und so werde ich jeden monat quasi "gezwungen" aufzuhören. zumindest für ne zeit. 

Dann mach ich meist so ne pause von 2-3 monaten und fang dann wieder an. ein verlangen o.Ä spüre ich da nicht^^


----------



## tgckrusty (9. September 2009)

Auf GameCard basis zocken ist eh das beste was man machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich vergesse dann nämlich immer wann die Zeit abläuft und bin dann zu geizig um mir eine neue Card zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Cellien (9. September 2009)

Naja, man konnte mich durchaus als Süchtigen bezeichnen, bin schlecht in der Schule gewesen, war nur noch am Zocken, bis spät in die Nacht, hab teilweise gar nicht geschlafen.
Aber ich kam letztendlich IMMER davon los, wenn ich mal ne Pause gemacht habe, weil ich kein bock mehr auf Spielen hatte. Teilweise monatelang nicht gespielt. Jedoch habe ich in der Zeit entweder andere Spiele gespielt, oder war einfach so am PC, hab gechattet, gesurft etc. 
Also wirklich auf eine Sache "fixiert" hab ich mich nie. Aber nach ein paar Monaten nicht zockens, wurde es dann langweilig, also hab ich wieder ein Spiel exessiv gespielt. Gw und WoW abwechselnd.

Mitlerweile kann ich den PC aus meinem Leben nicht mehr wegdenken, nicht um zu spielen, sondern um mich zu informieren, in Kontakt zu bleiben und so.
Aber wärend meine "Suchtphasen" hatte ich nie das bedürfnis an den PC zu müssen, wenn ich unterwegs war. Aber ich habe schon manchmal über z.B. neue GW Builds oder so nachgedacht. Aber wenn ich mal im Urlaub war, ging es mir ziemlich gut und ich hab keinen Gedanken an den PC verschwendet.

So weit so gut...


----------



## Ykon (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> [...], und nun, nach 3 Wochen Abstand ist es so, als bräuchte ich mal langsam wieder nen "Schuss"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rehab?


----------



## Grushdak (9. September 2009)

Und tschüss 

... wenn nun jeder nen Topic eröffnen würde "Beendigung der WOW Karriere" ...
Der eine geht - der andere kommt ...
Interessieren dürfte es eher nur die, die mit Dir zu tun hatten - in welcher Form auch immer ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geniess das Leben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. September 2009)

tgckrusty schrieb:


> Auf GameCard basis zocken ist eh das beste was man machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich finds doch wesentlich praktischer wenn die Kohle einfach abgebucht wird.
Wenn ich mir überlege ws für ne Arbeit auf mich zu käme wenn ich alle laufenden Kosten selbst überweisen müßte oder noch schlimmer mir nen Gutschein/Gamecard zu kaufen/bestellen, nene dann doch lieber nur 1 mal im Monat die Kontoumsätze überfliegen.

Von dem ganzen produzierten Müll mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Technocrat (9. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich clean und ich Lache über die die heute noch davon reden etwas in einem Computerspiel " Erreichen" zu müssen.



Das ist der Grundfehler, den manche machen. Wer das nicht glaubt, hat mit Computerspielen im allgemeinen und WoW im Besonderen keinerlei Probleme. Ich frage mich nur, ob dieser Zwang, was erreichen zu müssen, typisch männlich ist? Ich jedenfalls hatte das Gefühl nie.


----------



## Widock (9. September 2009)

Karriere.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. September 2009)

Wenn ich kB mehr habe Spiel ich nichmehr, hab da auch kein Bedürfnis trotz keiner Lust daddeln zu müssen.


----------



## Mithriwan (9. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Danke, ich hoffe nur, dass Dein "Gratz" gerechtfertigt bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wolltest du garnicht wirklich mitteilen und besprechen, wie es dir geht, sondern dich nur über andere lustig machen?
In dem Fall ist WoW dein geringstes Problem, damit kann man aufhören, aber ein Arschloch wirst du wohl immer bleiben. Doof.


----------



## Robsii93 (9. September 2009)

ich hab meinen acc ebenso weggeschmissen..
uch seit ich den catacysm trailer gesehn hab, hab ich richtige lust dazu mir nochmal wow zu kaufen...
naja ich spiele zwar seit wotlk start nich mehr, abe rin letzter zeit hab ich schon bock drauf


----------



## N811 Schurke (9. September 2009)

ich schließ mich an, hab auch jetzt fastn jahr, oder mehr ka die zeit geht so schnell rum, nich mehr gezockt aber mit der erweiterung wirds warscheinlich wieder richtig spannend und von 0 anzufangen is schon ein abenteuer wert also werd ab mitte september wieder aktiv sein.
nun die andere seite wie kommt man drauf deswegen ein thema zu eröffentlichen ich glaub mittlerweile hats gaming-deutschland mitbekommen das solche spiele gewisse suchtfaktoren haben wird man ja richtig wütend wenn man so oft son scheiß hört kommt auch auf die persönlichkeit an (soziales)umfeld usw 

mfg ...


----------



## Turismo (9. September 2009)

Also mir ging es ähnlich...
Habe meinen Account nach 3,5 Jahren in Ebay verkauft und nur 3 Monate später hat es mich wieder gereizt und ich hab mir wieder n Account gekauft -.-
Jetzt wo ich wieder bissl gespielt hab ist es wieder so langweilig wie als ich aufgehört habe 
so long


----------



## Larmina (9. September 2009)

WoW zock ich jetzt schon seit ca 4 Jahren, ich hab immer mal wieder Pausen gehabt in denen ich einfach keine Lust drauf hatte und mich anderst beschäftigt hab (Meistens im Sommer... woran das wohl liegt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber du scheinst das wirklich eine Stufe heftiger abbekomen zu haben.
Gut bis 23 Uhr sitz ich auch Nachts manchmal da aber das nur weil ich eben keine Lust hab früh ins Bett zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (9. September 2009)

Darf ich auch einen "Klein-Xelyna's Account läuft zum 22. aus"-Thread erstellen? :>



Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, ob dieser Zwang, was erreichen zu müssen, typisch männlich ist? Ich jedenfalls hatte das Gefühl nie.


Dem schließ ich mich mal an (:


----------



## Meeragus (9. September 2009)

Also ich habe auch mal aufgehört und meinen Acc hergegeben, war noch zu Classic Zeiten als ich einen 60er (damals höchststufe) Krieger hatte und einen 52er Schurke. Dachte mir ok gibst den Acc her da ich nicht mehr spielen wollte. Nach ca 3 Monaten hat mich doch wieder die Lust gepackt und ich habe mir nen neuen Acc gemacht. Naja nun mache ich als Pause wenn ich mal die Nase voll habe und gebe nix mehr her ^^

Die Chars auf dem neuen Acc sind mir jetzt auch zu viele und zu hoch um ihn einfach nochmal weg zu geben. Nur Krieger hab ich seitdem keinen mehr erstellt, hab so ziemlich alles an Klassen und viele schon auf 80 aber wenn mich mal die Lust verlässt wie gesagt, keine Game Card mehr kaufen bzw Abo kündigen und irgendwann mal wieder weiter machen


----------



## RSS90 (9. September 2009)

Nur mal so ne Frage spielt ihr alle über TS oder ohne? ist das vllt so das Gildenkolegen die ganze Zeit im TS hängen und ihr eigendlich nur das verlangen habt
mit ihnen zu reden und somit automatisch ins Spiel einlogt?  Währe es möglich das vllt die "Sucht" unter anderem nur mit den Kolegen aus dem TS zu tun haben so qasi
nach der Arbeit jemanden zum reden hat oder doch schon mehr als Freunde bezeichnet?

wenn ihr das beantworten könnt dann denkt mal genau drüber nach... falls das nähmlich zutreffen sollte dann einfach mehr RL Freunde suchen xD


mfg RSS


----------



## Nargazz (9. September 2009)

@ Te:

Ich kenne das ganz genau so wie du es beschrieben hast! Wie oft hab ich mir gesagt: Hör auf, fang mal wieder mit Sport an, geh raus tu was anderes. Charaktere gelöscht, Subscriptions auslaufen lassen, Gilden verlassen....

Und nach 1- 2 Wochen schreibt mich irgendwer an, oder ich bin nur kurz im TS mit den Leuten reden schon kommt das irrwitzige Projekt auf einem neuen/anderen Server eine neue Gilde aufzubauen.

In Ruhe aber gezielt mit 10 Leuten die Raids zu machen und Spaß zu haben.

Jedes Mal hab ich mir gedacht, wahnsinn das ist es. Bin getranst und haben angefangen - und nach 1- 2 Abenden reg ich mich tierisch auf weil der Heal nicht passt, der DMG lachhaft ist oder die Leute umfallen wie die Fliegen.

Und trotzdem sitz ich am nächsten Morgen wieder da, mache meine Dailys, farme und nutze alle Möglichkeiten aus +1 Ausdauer oder +1 Crit zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ists halt, WoW ist halt toll, hat ne riesen Community, Bekannte mit denen man nächtelang das Böse bekämpft hat. Ich mags nicht mehr missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majo81 (10. September 2009)

moinsen da draussen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will kurz mein Senf abladen da ich hier regelmässig mitles und mich das Thema grade etwas reizt!

Zu allererst drück ich dem TE die Daumen das es klappt.Wenn du schon zu so Maßnahmen greifst steht da nen echtes Problem an!Da braucht mir keiner was andres sagen!Kämpf einfach weiter,zeig Willenskraft!Wenn man das Zocken oder die "Sucht" selber nimmer kontrolliern kann hilft das au nix,die Spielzeit einzuschränken oder auf Konsolengames umzusatteln.Das is wie nen trocknen nen Tropfen wein in den Mund zu tröpfeln...es wird wieder Jucken!

WoW sollte man nicht die Schuld geben,das es einige maßlos übertreiben,es liegt immer an einem selber!Beweggründe sind da wohl unterschiedlich warum viele mehr Zeit als nötig investiern.

Ich für mein Teil war 2 Jahre lang begeisteter D2 Zocker,hab von heute auf morgen aufgehört,OHNE PROBLEME!

Aber WoW kam zuner Zeit bei mir wos mir sehr dreckig ging,Freundin ging auf böse Art,die Arbeit war weg usw. Manche kennen den Mist zur genüge.

Jdfls gab mir das Game soviel Abwechslung(und gibt es noch!) um über soviel Mist hinwegzusehn.Es hat mir geholfen Schmerz zu verdrängen und dafür bin ich sehr dankbar!Soziale Kontakte pfleg ich,hatte zwischendurch immer ne Freundin und immer WoW wenns mir schlecht ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind eben viel Erinnerungen wo mich bei WoW bleiben lassn...arbeit 3 Schichtig,hab auch ned immer am WE Bock mit Freunden was zu machen...da wird schonma gezockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr gespannt ob D3 wieder so anziehend wird wie damals...viel Zeit für beides gleichzeitig kann und will ich ned Investiern..mal schaun!

Wie gesagt TE,zeig Leistung dir gegenüber und der elenden Welt indem zus durchziehst!Drück dir die Daumen!

Das Leben ist was DU draus machst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in dem Sinn,die besten grüsse!

majo


----------



## Dagonzo (10. September 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> unter umständen mal nen psychologen aufsuchen? ich spiele auch seit release, doch mal im ernst, solch kranke aussagen kann ich von meiner seite her nicht bestätigen!


Sehe ich auch so. Das nennt man "Sucht" wobei der betroffende es meistens nicht merkt und wenn doch, es sich nicht eingesteht.


----------



## Darkdamien (10. September 2009)

also ich glaub, wenn du dich 4 jahre mit etwas intensiv beschäftigt hast, und auf einmal abrupt damit aufhörst, ist es ganz normal weiterhin daran zu denken. mein tipp: lösch nicht nur deinen wow account, sondern sperre dir selber alle seiten die mit wow zu tun haben, evtl lässt du das sogar jemand anders machen damit du es selbst nicht rückgängig machen kannst. denn solange du dich damit beschäftigst (was du ja tust nehm ich mal an, da du ja noch im buffed forum postest) kommste mit den gedanken da nicht weg. wenn langeweile aufkommt schau nen film, hör musik whatever. 
so werd ichs machen wenn ich mal aufhör


----------



## nascalos (10. September 2009)

Auch wenn hier viele schreiben die finden das krank ( ok ist es auch ) usw aber die hälfte hier is selber süchtig. So auch ich. ^^

Is wie mit dem rauchen hörst du nach jahren auf wirst du sehr sehr sehr lange noch immer wieder mal die lust danach verspüren. alles reine kopfsache der psychologe kann dir da auch ned viel helfen. 
Das beste ist sich vor allem in der anfangszeit so gut es geht sich ab zu lenken. Mit freunden usw weg gehn und lauter zeug was spass macht. Und wichtig ist ein Hobby ein neues hobby das mann mit ernst nach gehen kann. Wo mann einfach auch erfolgserlebnisse hat. Manche meinen sport aber ich find das ned so toll ^^. 

Wie dem auch sei wenn du hier schon so sagst du willst nicht mehr spielen dann denk ich wirst du auch nimma anfangen cu .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (10. September 2009)

Alle keine Selbstbeherrschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer aufhören will und tuts nicht, der will auch nicht wirklich.

und ein Vergleich zwischen Rauchen und WoW ist auch Schwachsinn.

Oder ihr lasst euch für 14.000Doller in dieser komischen Klinik in America heilen das ist doch auch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n8


----------



## Celissa (10. September 2009)

hm komisch ...

also ich spiel auch schon 4 jahre lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber als sagen wir mal so Hobby 

so wie um die uhrzeit schläft meine familie noch 
(da ich schwanger bin und hier und da öfters problemchen habe) 
stehe ich auf und zock ne runde haushalt ect. um die uhrzeit is tabu in unseren haus.

aber jetzt mal im ernst die ganzen 4 jahre waren eine schöne zeit hoch sowie tief is man gefallen (im game)

aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das geld echt zu schade meine ganzen acc´s zu löschen.
klar hat man mal eine phase wo man denkt ach wow is heute wieder schrott dann legt man sein acc auf eis 
ABER
man kann ihn denn nach monaten vlt. sogar nach nen jahr wieder raus holen und mal wieder spielen.

süchtig hin oder her wer´s glaubt -.- ich glaube es nicht.

denn wenn mir im realen passiert (familie,beruf,gesundheit ect.) steht das an erster stelle.
und wenn man von sucht spricht ist einem das ja schon fast egal was in deinen umfeld passiert.

so finde ich es zumindest.

und dein jucken in den fingern versteh ich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen löscht man net einfach so sein acc denn wenn man wirklich absolut kein bock mehr hat auf wow
der legt ihn auf eis ,(meine meinung) denn da ist mir das geld und die zeit viel zu schade für es einfach in die tonne zu kloppen.

denn wenn man berechnet ist wow ja eigentlich günstig,
sagen wir mal so jeden monat zahlt man 13 € wenn ich jetzt kein wow zocken würde,
würde ich mir fast jeden 3-4 monat ein game kaufen was ich bis zum ende zocke (durchgespielt habe)
dann hole ich mir das nächste usw. aber man bedenkt dann auch ein game kostet keine 13 € sondern sehr viel mehr.

von daher würde ich dann nur sagen wow auf eis,
ruhepause 
(ein anderes game antesten oder wie auch immer)
wow wieder lust? wow wieder online und spielen.


wie gesagt es hat jeder seine meinung aber s.o. so denke ich über wow und einer sucht nach.


liebe grüße


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (10. September 2009)

Ich bin sehr wow krank. Das geht nun auch schon jahrelang. Irgendwie hoffe ich, das wow die Weltherrschaft übernimmt und die reale Welt abschafft. Dann sind meine Sorgen hinfällig und ich kann endlich ohne Gewissensbisse zocken. Ein wenig Terrorismus ingame kann ja nicht schaden, da kann man sicher prima pvp draus machen. Und wenn die Banker Sch.ei..e bauen habe ich immer noch die Taschen voller Mats.


----------



## Dabow (10. September 2009)

Wenn es so ist, dass du keine 4 Wochen durchhälst, ohne dich mit dem Thema WoW zu beschäftigen ... dann solltest du wirklich drüber nachdenken, aufzuhören

Das ist keinesfalls böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin der Meinung, dass es zu spät ist ... wenn es soweit kommt, dass man nicht von heute auf morgen damit aufhören kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen.


Nein, DU wirst wieder anfangen.
Sonst gäbe es diesen Thread nicht...

edit:
Tipp:
Treib´Dich öfter hier herum, dann vergeht Dir_ automatisch _wieder die Lust...


----------



## rigo_ntk (10. September 2009)

Chalasita schrieb:


> Hast alles was mit WOW zu tun hat in die Tonne geworfen.
> Willst nicht´s mehr mit WOW zu haben.
> 
> Aber du postest hier auf der WOW Suchti Site ?????
> ...


da stimme ich dir 100% zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jingko (10. September 2009)

Ich glaub, wenn einige der Leute hier, die hier zum Psychologen raten und davon reden, dass der TE gestört sei, mal Ihre gesamte "played-time" zusammen zählen, vielleicht merken, dass das auch bei Ihnen selbst was nicht stimmt. 
Ich hab auch nach 4 Jahren WoW den Account gekündigt...irgendwann hab ich mal zusammengerechnet, wieviel Zeit in den Mist geflossen ist. Und ich hab in 4 Jahren eigentlich nur zum Ende von BC hin wirklich mal geraidet...und was bin ich da zum Teil blöd angemacht worden, weil ich 2x die Woche für Sport fest eingeplant hatte.
Wenn mir dann Leute, die 5 80er haben, gesamten Content clear haben und am besten noch 50 Reittiere haben, allen ernstes sagen, dass im RL alles stimmt, muss ich allerdings doch auch mal an nen Psychiater denken.

WoW ist ein extrem suchtförderndes Spiel. Will man etwas "erreichen" ist man gezwungen sehr viel Zeit zu investieren (raiden, farmen, dailys usw.). Wer anderes behauptet, lügt sich fein in die eigene Tasche.

Jede Art von Hobby kann irgendwo süchtig machen. Da die Vergleiche ja nen paar mal gezogen wurden: Vielleicht ist es sinnvoller, nach Sport süchtig zu sein, als nach WoW (sowohl was die soziale, als auch die gesundheitliche Seite angeht).

Und in den 3 Monaten, seit ich kein WoW mehr spiele, hab ich es, auch wenn ich in diesem Forum hier poste, nicht vermisst. WoW ist eigentlich nen klasse Spiel, nur definitiv verlieren ziemlich viele Leute doch etwas den Bezug zu Realität (spätestens wenn der Raid am Abend wichtiger ist, als mit Freunden in den Biergarten zu gehen, hörts echt auf ;-) )


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2009)

Ich loge mich ein und nach nicht mal 1 min loge ich mich aus und habe kein bock mehr.... naja habe imo gar keine lust auf wow zum glück läuft der acc bald ab leider habe ich noch ne karte rumliegen -.-"


----------



## JohnnyNRW (10. September 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt echt die Mühe gemacht, alle Antworten zu lesen. Bei einigen lohnt sich ne Antwort aus Prinzip nicht, da sie sowieso nicht ankommt.

Es ist im Prinzip wie immer, neee eigentlich wirds immer schlimmer. 80% der Poster kapieren nicht was man als TE eigentlich wissen wollte.

10% schreiben ein so weltfremdes Deutsch, dass man Augenkrebs bekommt und nur noch Angst vor der Zukunft der kommenden Generationen hat.

Und die letzten 10% derer, die da tatsächlich eine gescheite Antwort formulieren, werden bald auch dieses Forum nicht mehr besuchen. Da bin ich sicher, mit Ausnahme mit Leuten wie diesem Ohrensammler, der scheinbar 24 h am Tag hier vebringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da dies auch mein letzter Post in diesem Forum sein wird, ist es mir ein Bedürfnis, diesen ganzen Möchtegern Besserwissern und "vote 4 close" Nachplapperern dennoch zu erläutern, was ich eig wollte.

Mich hat lediglich interessiert, wie Leute damit umgehen, wenn Sie so wie ich, nach langen 4 Jahren endgültig aufhören, bzw dies getan haben. WOW hat nunmal eine lange Zeitschleife hinter sich hergezogen und viel meiner Tagesfreizeit, bzw Privatzeit eingenommen. Da haben mich die Meinungen Gleichgesinnter eben interessiert.

Wie einige hier daraus erlesen, dass ich "Tschüss" sagen wollte, ist mir schleierhaft. Dass das niemanden interessiert, wenn ich Tschüß sage ist schon klar.....aber warum man sowas wieder saudämlich kommentieren muß eher weniger.....

Die Entwicklung dieses Forums, zumindest für den WOW Bereich sieht echt düster aus. 

zu 90% vorpubertäres, sinnfreies, jeden Anflug von Intelligenz vermissendes rumgeflame. Leute, die sich für extrem aussergewöhnlich lässig halten, in dem Sie nur ein Wort posten, oder den Thread auf ihre Weise völlig falsch interpretieren oder x mal vote 4 close, mimimi und nutz die sufu flamen.

9/10 Threads werden zugeschissen mit sinnfreiem Gehirnausfluß, so dass geistig reifen Menschen wie mir ( und ich hoffe auch anderen) nur noch ein Brechreiz entspringt.

Mir ist es völlig egal, was hier noch gepostet wird, wie ich noch mit mimimis und close Schreibern verwöhnt werde und was man über mich denkt, geht mir sowieso mehr als nur am Arsch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist, auch an die die es nicht glauben und es für n Fake halten (warum auch immer), ich spiele nicht mehr, definitiv. Und die Art und Weise und das asoziale Verhalten hier zum großen Teil, bekräftigen diese Meinung eigentlich nur! Denn auf den Servern sieht es leider auch nicht mehr anders aus. Niveaulosigkeiten und Respektlosigkeiten so weit das Auge reicht, rumgeflame, Streitereien und eine Gemeinschaft, die schon lange keine mehr ist.

In diesem Sinne, postet weiter Euren Dünnschiss. 

Ich schau nichtmal mehr hierein, damit auch diejenigen Ruhe geben, die intelligenterweise meinen "Du spielst nicht mehr, aber wagst es in einem Forum zu lesen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daumen hoch Jungs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und alle diejenigen (wenns auch recht wenige sind) die noch in der Lage sind, gescheit zu antworten, danke Euch und noch weiterhin viel Spaß.

Und jetzt bitte ein paar mimimis......obwohl ich lese es eh net mehr!


----------



## Scrätcher (10. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Nun zu der Frage an Euch. Hat der eine oder andere auch aufgehört, ein paar Wochen Abstand und sieht das ähnlich, oder vielleicht wieder angefangen? Was geht Euch durch den Kopf, wenn Ihr mit Abstand das Spiel rückwirkend reflektiert?



Mein Account ist am 15 Juli abgelaufen. Gespielt hab ich vielleicht noch bis Anfang Juli. 

Ob ich es vermisse? Nicht wirklich.... nur die Leute mit denen ich gespielt habe, ja die vermisse ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leider wohnen sie natürlich überall in Deutschland verstreut und so kann man eben nicht mal "schnell" was zusammen unternehmen.

Ich wollt immer nen Goblinkrieger für die Horde. Jetzt wird es kommen und trotzdem ist es zu spät. Ich würd höchstens nochmal meinen Account rerollen um ein paar Tage mit den Leuten rumzuspringen, mit denen ich soviel Zeit zusammen verbracht hab.


----------



## Gwesine (10. September 2009)

Guten Morgen

Ich hab anfang August mit WoW aufgehört. Die Gründe waren einfach der Burnout, der "neue" Content den Blizzard in zukunft bieten wird ( alte Instanten und Raidinstanzen recyceln bis zum abwinken ) so wie das verkommen der Community zu einem asozialen Verhalten hin 

Angefangen hab ich mit WoW in der Closed Beta. Bin dann über die Open Beta zum Release und hab seitdem, ohne Unterbrechung, die Welt von Azeroth bereist. Mal erfolgreich, mal weniger Erfolgreich und eine gute Zeit lang sogar im HighEnd-Bereich, sprich täglich 8 Stunden raiden

Es sei dazu gesagt dass ich selbstständige bin, verheiratet und eine Tochter habe. Das ganze war also Tag für Tag ein Drahtseilakt der schon einiges an Energie gekostet hat, aber ich habs ja geschaft ( ohne dass die Firma pleite ging, ohne Scheidung und ohne ein verwahrlostes Kind ;-) )

WoW ist (noch) installiert, Meine Charaktere sind Spielbereit vorhanden, der Acc steht NICHT bei Ebay, hat noch immer 50k Gold liegen und ist nur inaktiv. Trotzdem hat es mich bisher NIE gereizt nochmal ein zu steigen. Ehr im Gegenteil. Mit etwas abstand betrachtet ist ( bzw war ) WoW ein tolles Spiel das von Blizzard und der Community kaput gemacht wurde.
Wenn ich an etwas mit dem Bezug zu WoW denke dann sind dies meine alten Weggefährten mit denen ich keinen Kontakt mehr habe da es leider unmöglich ist mit zich Leuten Kontakt zu halten. Was aber nicht bedeuten soll dass ich keinerlei Kontakt mehr habe. Im Gegenteil. Ich hab einige sehr tolle Menschen durch WoW kennen lernen dürfen wo sich eine Freundschaft auch über WoW hinaus erhalten hat und die auch gepfelgt wird mit gelegentlichen Besuchen ( nur gelegentlich da 500km kein Pappenstiel sind ) regelmässigen Chats und Telefonaten usw.
Aber WoW ? Niemehr !
Das ganze ist für mich ausgelustscht

Wenn viele von hohen Suchtpotenzial sprechen muss ich hierbei zustimmen. Auch meine "Zockerei" hatte teilweise schon etwas von "Sucht" anhaften. Wobei man hierbei aber stark zwischen engagement   und Sucht unterscheiden sollte. Ein gefestigter Mensch wird schwerlich durch WoW in die Sucht gezogen. Hierfür müssen meiner Meinung nach schon mehr Faktoren zusammen kommen. Aber es ist möglich ^^


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen alten Veteranen die seit der Beta dabei sind weiterhin viel Vergnügen bei WoW und will den "neuen" ein "Epics sind nicht alles, denkt auch mal an den Menschen der auf der anderen Seite sitz" zurufen



Grüße

Gwesi


----------



## Raaandy (10. September 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen. Warum, weshalb ist ja wurscht. Es ist nun 3 Wochen her, dass ich mit meiner Priesterin die letzte Pflanze gepflückt -  mit meiner Druidin den letzten Freund geheilt - oder mit meinem DK den letzten Gegner im PVP zerfetzt habe
> 
> ...




huhu also erstmal glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das dus auch geschafft hast. alle die die hier kommen mit arzt psychologe etc. haben ihre such noch nicht eingestanden =) 

es hat folgenend grund, wow benutz viele faktoren die spieler sehr zu fesseln. im prinzip musst du viel spielen, um erfolg zu haben. wobei sich das auch ein bischen geändert hat, aber raiden etc. sind hatl feste zeiten. find ich schon heftig^^ ich bin eig. nie oder nur kurz in solchen gilden gewesen. wenn sie anfingen mit bewerbung im netzt, oder 3 mal iner woche 19 uhr on sein etc. is das kein spiel mehr sondern eine verpflichtung die wollte ich nie eingehen.

ich hab aufgehört spiele schon ca 1 1/2 jahre nichmehr, klar reizt ein addon, oder wenn wieder mal eine mmorpg gefloppt is denkt man einfach nochmal wow spielen^^ aber meine freundin und freunde halten mich davon schon fern.

es gibt andere mmorpgs wo man nicht sein leben nach stellen muss und auch viel spaß machen.

hatte dann nach ca einem dreiviertel jahr mal wieder lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal kurz reingeschaut. ohne addon ohne was, und dachte nur so eine mieße grafik hat mich solange gehalten? was hat mich daran nur gefesselt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der spielspaß war dann wieder auf null und direkt deeinstalliert.

ich hoffe du packst auch nichmehr wow zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viele meiner kumpels gehen immer wieder zurück^^ ich niewieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxam (10. September 2009)

Auf dein Frage mit den MMOGs Aion soll Fun machen  ich hab nen Beta Key und teste es gleich.DAnn kann ich dir gerne sagen wie es ist.

4 Jahre WoW ach ja das möchte ich sagen können....


Ich bin noch Schüler(Gymnasium) und habe mit 11 Jahren angefangen WoW zu spielen .Hab jetzt meine Sommerferien dazu genützt endlich 80 zu werden(Nachdem ich ein Jahr spiele).WoW hat mein Leben verändert  aber ich würde sagen positiv wenn ich Zeit hab spiel ich WoW (und von Zeit habe ich genug)  und nhem keine Drogen z.B. die Eltern  der6. Klässler dürfen sich bald ein Vortarg zur Dorgenprävention anhören!Daraus schließe ich das 20cm kleinere  Kinder Drogen nehmen solln  und  wir sind hier ziemlich  auf dem Land kanns mir nich vorstellen wie die an Stoff kommen sollen...

Ich nutze auch noch meine Freizeit anders  spiele Tennis  Fahr gerne Mountinbike treff Freunde  ( und zocken XBOX u.s.w.) gleichzeitig raide ich noch ich find es toll aber auch Schade das solche erfahrene Spieler aufhörren . Jeder der sagt die Community hat recht bestimmt werden auch auf euren Servern Leute neidergemacht  haatten mal einer der wollte das es hat zwar  bissel genervt aber es war eine Abwechslung  aber nur weil ein Spieler seinen Chat Gnomitank genannt hat ginge 80% der dauer Channel 2er auf ihn los  es ist wirklich schrecklich.Einige schreiben auch es ist Schade wegen den Kontakten  da muss ich zusitmmen  wenn die Verschwinden unsere Gilde ist leider auseinander gebrochen  wir machen schon noch Raids sind aber nicht unter dem gleichen gildennamen  was wirklich sehr Schade ist früher war ich mit 4 Jahren Abstand der jüngste jetzt weiß ich es nicht mal  die ganzen Veränderungen ob in der Gilde oder auserhalb ist Schade ich hatte Pausen  oft 1 Woche manmal auch 2 Wochen.Es gab keinen Filler für die Zeit wo ich WoW gespielt hab  drum spiel ich lieber WoW .

Post scriptum: Wenn du es schaffst  Bravo toll wer tief in WoW steckt und dann aufhört ich sieh meinen Hut XD
Post post scriptum: Bin als heranwachsender nicht besonders Sucht gefährdet?


----------



## Oolie (10. September 2009)

_In Hamburg sagt man "Tschühüs", das heisst "Auf Wiedersehen..."_

Hau rein, such Dir Hilfe, lass es nie wieder so weit kommen. Spielen soll Spass machen, nicht frustrieren. 

LG, Oolie

PS: _Aion_ macht in etwas so viel Spass, wie WoW zu Release. Alles ist "neu", man hat 8 Spezialsierungen zum testen und optisch ist es ein ziemlicher Hammer. Schau mal rein und mach Dir selbst ein Bild. Aber nicht wieder übertreiben^^


----------



## Stevesteel (10. September 2009)

ja, genau...und in 1 Jahr meckern wieder alle, weil sie mit neuem Content nicht einverstanden sind oder alles nun viel zu leicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemanden, der sich für WOW-süchtig hält Aion zu empfehlen, ist schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (10. September 2009)

kenn ich kenn ich^^
als ich aufgehört habe habe ich ne zeitlang ne stunde am tag gespielt weil ich erstmal ohne nicht konnte... nicht versagen das schaffst du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (10. September 2009)

Mach Krafttraining und arbeite an dein Körper um dich abzulenken, ich persönlich möchte kein Spiel spielen wo die Community so derbst unfreundlich ist.


----------



## peddy3008 (10. September 2009)

oha o_O also ich lese hier immer von Leuten die aufgehört haben wow zu spielen.Wieso glaubt ihr denn bitte das das jemandem hier interesiert?
Wendet euch am besten an die Suchtklink in Amsterdam.
Also mal ehrlich wieviel langeweile müsst ihr jetzt haben das ihr sowas hier posten müsst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (10. September 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die South Park folge.^^


----------



## magnetism (10. September 2009)

Moinsen!

Ich habe ein Jahr WoW-Pause gemacht (nach 5 Jahren Dauerspielen) und es hat nicht in meinen Fingern gejuckt. Dann habe ich wieder angefangen, spiele aber nicht mehr jeden Tag, sondern nur noch wenn ich Lust habe. Und das ist so 2 bis 3 mal die Woche. Mehr muss ich mir nicht mehr antun, denn: es gibt echt besseres, als Tag und Nacht vor dem PC zu hocken.


----------



## David (10. September 2009)

cu


----------



## Valnar93 (10. September 2009)

U Failed...srsly..


----------



## Veilchen (10. September 2009)

Ich habe 3 Monate Spielzeit zum Anfang gehabt...nach dem 2. Monat wurde mir irgendwie langweilig...nach 4 Monaten hab ich mir mal wieder einen Monat geholt und siehe da: Es macht wieder Spaß! Also ich muss noch das ganze Jahr mir Spielzeit holen...ich bin eher so ein Gelegenheitsspieler

@topic
Geh lieber mal zum Arzt oder Psychologe...


----------



## SohnDerNacht (10. September 2009)

Ich hab vor gut drei Monaten aufgehört zu spielen. 
In WoW wurden mir die Leute teilweise zu naja sagen wir mal unangenehm.
Mit Cataclysm werde ich wohl auf einem neuen Server komplett neu anfangen, aber bis dahin bleibt das Game noch von meinem Rechner verbannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (10. September 2009)

Ich kann seit 3-4 Wochen nicht spielen weil mein Laptop kaputt ist, ein Problem habe ich nicht auch wenn mir manchmal langweilig ist.


----------



## Stihi (10. September 2009)

Der Mensch is halt ein Gewohnheits-Tier ^^

Ohne TE zu nahe treten zu wollen .. könnte es sein das gewisse Defizite bzw. Probleme im RL dich immer wieder in diese fiktive und simple Welt drängen? .. klingt bissel so .. denn im Spiel hat man schnell/leicht Erfolgserlebnisse, das stimuliert dein Hirn (es will mehr) und bindet dich.


----------



## Trilos (10. September 2009)

Ich habe sicherlich nicht die 10 Seiten durchgelesen.

Aber Fakt ist, das Spielt ist suchttreibend. Zu sehen wie man sicht entwickelt ist eben das Reizbare.

Das was du gesagt hast, Pause machen und danach juckt es wieder in den Fingern, ist bei mir aktuell der Fall. Aber ich muss mir Prioritäten setzn..und ganz ehrlich, die zeit kann ich mir nicht mehr leisten ohne mein Freunde krass zu vernachlässigen um mit dennen einfach rumzuhängen.
Ich mein, man muss sagen, wenn jemand sagt "ich brauch dich" dann ist man zur stelle ohne frage, aber aus langeweile spieln und einfach irgendwo im game rumgammeln, ist einfach langweilig geworden.

Versuch dein inneren Schweine hund zu überwinden.. und einfach mal nach Alternativen schauen. Persönlich hat mich Prototype lange gefesselt und CoD 4... =) einfach sowas anfangen .. oder oldschool werden und Theme Hospital mal spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. macht alles auch spaß


----------



## valibaba (10. September 2009)

Jo das ist schon etwas krank ^^ hehe
Hatte auch mal sone Phase, aber da hab ich CS1.5 - CS Source gespielt... da war ich echt krankhaft süchtig. 
WoW spiele ich schon seit Release und ich hatte schon einige spielpausen die letzte war diesen Sommer für 2monate. 
WoW ist für mich nur ein hobby welches ich ab und zu ausübe 2-3mal pro woche und eventuell einen Sonntag oder Samsttag lang. Also nicht viel mehr, als einer der an irgendwelchen Flugzeugen rumbastelt ^^ WoW ist Hobby und RL geht vor... war schonmal süchtig und ich weiss jetzt was es heisst Computerspiele-süchtig zu sein und wie man vermeiden kann dass man es nicht (mehr) wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (10. September 2009)

Trilos schrieb:


> Versuch dein inneren Schweine hund zu überwinden.. und einfach mal nach Alternativen schauen. Persönlich hat mich Prototype lange gefesselt und CoD 4... =) einfach sowas anfangen .. oder oldschool werden und Theme Hospital mal spieln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er soll also seine Zocksucht bekämpfen, indem er was anderes zockt? Aha...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (10. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Er soll also seine Zocksucht bekämpfen, indem er was anderes zockt? Aha...



Klar dank Heroin nehm ich kein Koks mehr!


----------



## Mithriwan (10. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Klar dank Heroin nehm ich kein Koks mehr!



Und nu rauf auf Methadon!


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Und nu rauf auf Methadon!


He? In welcher Ini ist der denn?


----------



## Azshkandir (10. September 2009)

Naja wer seine WoW Erfahrungen als "Karriere" bezeichnet, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen..

Man sollte Spiel und Realität schon voneinander unterscheiden können... deswegen ist dieser Thread, genau wie die anderen, ein riesen selfpwn...


----------



## zondrias (10. September 2009)

puh hatte ein schreckliches Erlebnis,
habe mal den pc ausgemacht und siehe da, was heftiges fest gestellt.
Ich habe 3 Kinder eine gestresste Frau, nicht viel Geld  und als ich vor die Tür bin sind mir kleine Wasser tropfen auf den Kopf gefallen. 
Hab dann schleunigst den PC wieder angemacht, man war das ein Horror. Ich denk auf meinem Grabstein wird stehn : " Jetzt ist er offline"

Jetzt mal Spass bei Seite. Einige von euch verpassen da ganz gewaltig etwas.
15Stunden Gameplay sind schnell erreicht in der Zeit kann man 4 mal in den Zoo gehen oder ins Schwimmbad. Ne kleine Wanderung durch den Wald (ja so was wie Elwyn Wald nur ohne Hogger).
Klar WOW is schön, aber da drausen gibts wesentlich mehr Abenteuer, Quests und vor allem echte lebende Freunde.
Und das beste Argument : Die Frauen da drausen können auch die Unterwäsche ausziehen

Kleiner Tip: kauft euch pro Jahr 2 Gamecards....nicht mehr. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Faransol (10. September 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an die South Park folge.^^



Make love not Warcraft^^ die war genial

btT: einfach durchhalten... und vielleicht mit dem nächsten addon wieder einsteigen, dann wirst du merken das du die Welt der Kriegskunst ganz anders betrachten wirst^^

oder kommst nie wieder xD (klingt jetzt gemein aber is ja dein ziel)

auf jeden viel glück im weiteren Leben 

mfG Fara


----------



## SeelenGeist (10. September 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> unter umständen mal nen psychologen aufsuchen? ich spiele auch seit release, doch mal im ernst, solch kranke aussagen kann ich von meiner seite her nicht bestätigen!


#!


----------



## Tryha (10. September 2009)

Such dir eine andere Beschäftigung...wenn du Zeit hattest für WoW hast du jetzt Zeit für andere Sachen!
Vielleicht Kurse belegen (Kochen, Handwerk) oder Sport treiben.

Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört, schon über ein Jahr ist es her...
Doch manchmal ertappe ich meine Gedanken die in die WoW-Welt fliehen wollen!
Sowas bleibt aber nie aus denn auch ein Alkoholiker der aufgehört hat zu trinken wird immer ein Gewisses verlangen nach seiner Sucht haben. Versuche dich einfach auf andere Gedanken zu bringen, durch obengenannte Kurse oder anderen Aktivitäten fällt es einem wesentlich leichter.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denk dran du bist nie allein...

mfg


----------



## Shizo. (10. September 2009)

Ich hasse diese Ok-WoW-ist-scheiße!-ich-hör-auf-Threads
Wenn ihr aufhören wollt, dann macht es doch einfach!
Und durch das Buffed Forum steigt der drang zum zocken nur.

Ich versteh die Buffed Community teilweise nicht mehr...
Wenn ich aufhör zu zocken, halt ich mich doch vom Buffed Forum fern und mach keine Threads auf,
in denen ich davon berichte das ich aufgehört habe zu zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich zumindest interessiert das nämlich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Whitewolf (10. September 2009)

WoW ist nun einmal eine art Welt  logisch vermist man Bekanntes wenn es einem Freude aber auch miese Laune gebracht hat so ist der Mensch.
Wenn (mal angenommen man könnte es) sich aus dem Leben verabschieden in eine "bessere" Welt so würde man zwangsläufig ürgentwann wieder Lust bekommen ins Leben zurück zu kehren denn man verbindet einfach etwas damit das zu einem Gehört. 


Und nein ich bin kein psyscho etc. so funtzt nunmal das Gehirn es errinert sich gerne an vergangene Dinge die einem Freude bereitet haben ja sogar an Dinge die schlim waren da sie einem beim Lernen geholfen haben.

Beschäftige dich einfach mit was anderem wie viele schon geschrieben haben : Sport Freunde was auch imemr aber schäm dich nicht wenn du mal an WoW etc. denkst sonst müstest du das ja auch wenn du an essen denkst^^


----------



## Fearforfun (10. September 2009)

Ich hatte 4 Monate pause nach 2monaten wirds mieß...


----------



## Zerleena (10. September 2009)

Hmm, nach 4 Jahren ist es doch normal, dass man da irgendwie ein Loch verspürt, was 4 Jahre mit einer konstanten Beschäftigung ausgefüllt war. Ich meine, am 30.9.06 hab ich angefangen.. passenderweise noch zu meinem Birthday und das sind auch bald 3 Jahre, die ich da drin verbracht habe. 1. Account damals angefangen, Zeit und Nerven in meinen NE Jäger gesteckt.. dann nach nem Jahr erstmal ne WEile Pause, da Real Live Freunde auch keine Lust mehr hatten. Dann wollten sie doch nochmal zocken.. ok, also doch nochmal neuen Account zugelegt und von 0 angefangen, den ich jetzt immer noch habe. Mittlerweilen schon viel Zeit investiert und in meiner Charliste tümmeln sich nun 2 80er und paar kleinere. Würde sagen seit ich mit Anfang WoTLK meinen Todesritter gerollt habe, hab ich in eben diesen auch die meiste Zeit investiert seither. Sei es für Klamotten, Waffen oder Erfolge. T8 und co, naja das ist nich mein Lebensmittelpunkt gewesen. Nein, ich sammelte lieber Titel. Mein zeitaufwändigster Titel war ohne Zweifel Meister der Lehren aber den wollte ich halt haben.

Nun, den einen oder anderen Titel hab ich mir halt noch geholt.. aber sonst.. Dailys machen um Gold zu kriegen aber wofür? Die Goldstücke sammeln sich an und wären höchstens nützlich, um nen kleinen Twink unter die Arme zu greifen finanziell. Dann gings an nem WE mal nicht, das Game und ich hab mich mit ner langjährigen guten Real-freundin unterhalten via ICQ.. und haben so über verschiedenes geschrieben und sie fing an mit McFit Fußball schauen.. und dass sie doch nun auch trainiert. Ich so: naja, wäre vielleicht gut für mich, das auch mal zu machen. (Meister der Lehren hat mich doch ziemlich lange vor dem Game in Anspruch genommen und da hab ich nicht so geschaut was ich esse *hust*) und sie fängt so an: "echt, beim Geburtstag vom Name (Bruder von ihrem Freund) warste ganz schön beieinander.. " das war hart. Naja, kurz gefasst: das war so n Anstoß, und seither bin ich nun auch regelmäßig im McFit und grade an den Tagen, wenn ich fertig bin, dann bin ich auch fertig und da fehlt mir der Nerv für WoW an den Tagen. Aber ich bin ihr dafür schon dankbar für ihre harten Worte. Könnte man sich ja auch fragen, warum bezahlt man 17 Euro im Monat um zu trainieren? Nur da sieht man auch ein Resultat, es hält an und erhöht auch die Attribute Attraktivität beim anderen (gleichen?) Geschlecht.. Fitness usw.

Von einem Tag auf den anderen aufhören, das könnte ich auch nicht, aber vom Vielspieler bin ich wohl auch schon zum Gelegenheitsspieler mutiert, der sich am WE mal mit GIldenfreunden trifft und die eine oder andere Hero klarmacht oder Baron Runs versucht in der Hoffnung auf das Pferdchen. Aber das wars schon. Und dann werd ich meinen DK auch erstmal in Rente schicken. Zur Weihnachtszeit oder Anfang des Jahres mal nen Monat reaktivieren, damit die Chars nicht einfach so weg sind.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Ich loge mich ein und nach nicht mal 1 min loge ich mich aus und habe kein bock mehr.... naja habe imo gar keine lust auf wow zum glück läuft der acc bald ab leider habe ich noch ne karte rumliegen -.-"


Verschenken (;
Hab ich auch gemacht (:


----------



## Stille93 (11. September 2009)

Hab auch mit WoW aufgehört, allerdings nicht wegen Sucht oder ähnliches, sondern weil ich keinen Bock drauf habe etwas zu unterstützen was Blizz nicht auf die Reihe bekommt (Unterzahl, Balance, noxp BG etc).

Wäre ich süchtig nach WoW hätte ich mein Acc nicht gelöscht und das Spiel und alles was mit WoW zu tun hat weggeworfen. Ich hätte stattdessen gespielt und zwar solange bis ich danach nicht mehr süchtig wäre. 

Meine Methode wäre gewesen: 
Einmal sich selbst beobachten was genau passiert wenn man sich einloggt. Wie fühlt es sich an wenn ich kein WoW spiele, was genau an WoW macht mich süchtig etc. Dadurch bekommt man mit, wieso man eigentlich so (oft mechanisch) und so auf WoW reagiert. Das Prinzip von WoW verstehen, also warum spielen so viele WoW und worauf baut es auf. 

Sich Ziele setzten, die man aufjedenfall erreichen muss, aber keine Ziele die man schnell und einfach erreicht, sondern die schwierig aber nicht unmöglich sind zu erreichen. Beispiel wäre, dass man Auge des Sturm (oder noch besser SdU), 10 mal hintereinander gewinnen muss bevor man was anderes machen darf. In meinem Pool (Abrechnung) und als Hordler wäre das schon ein etwas schwieriges und vorallem nerviges Ziel gewesen. 

Wie oben erwähnt, habe ich mit WoW aufgehört weil es nicht das erfüllt hat was ich wollte. Da war z.B. die Unterzahlgeschichte, ein Spiel zu zahlen was es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, dass man nicht gegen Gegner spielt die mind 1/3 mehr sind ist untragbar und sicherlich kein PvP. Noxp BG einzuführen, fand ich generell ok, aber das man dann transen muss (ich habe 4 Edeltwinks) um endlich wieder spielen zu können (wenn man seine Twinks nicht lvl wollte), halte ich für frech und rücksichtslos. Und wenn ich dann die Twinkhasser lese die meinen, BG sei jetzt besser und wieder gefüllt, weil keine Edeltwinks mehr da sind, die schalten ihr Hirn nicht ein und sehen nicht wie es in AV ist. Da ist es jetzt voll ohne Ende, aber nur weil es xp gibt. Denn dort werden die 71+ genauso von den 80er abgefarmt. WoW hat schlicht nichts mit PvP zu tun, egal ob man 80er oder x9 spielt. Balance ist dort nie angesagt. Ein 80er mit Arenawertung/gear 1850+ haut jeden neuen 80er mit blauen gear einfach um. Ein 19er haut genauso jeden 10er einfach um. Und sowas nenne ich letztendlich Schwachsinn. Das Einzige was für Balance gesorgt hätte, wären die noxp BG, aber die gehen bekanntlich gar nicht bis sehr selten auf bzw muss man transen.

Naja ich weiche ab vom Thema. Zumindest wäre das mein Heilmittel gewesen, wäre ich süchtig nach WoW gewesen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. September 2009)

Heftig habe es einfach mal für ein halbes jahr gelassen und hate nicht solche Reaktionen wie der Te hier schreibt!
Was mich fertig machen würde ist wenn es heißen würde Finger weg von den Frauen,dann würde es wahrscheinlich ihrgendwann mal anfangen zukribbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. September 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Ok-WoW-ist-scheiße!-ich-hör-auf-Threads
> Wenn ihr aufhören wollt, dann macht es doch einfach!



Eben das führt mich zur These, das diese Leute von Blizzards Konkurrenz bezahlt werden, um in den Foren Anti-WoW Werbung zu machen (Motto: "So viele hören auf, mach doch auch mit").  Denn wer von WoW die tatsächlcih Schnauze voll hat, der lallt nicht noch in den Foren drüber.


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eben das führt mich zur These, das diese Leute von Blizzards Konkurrenz bezahlt werden, um in den Foren Anti-WoW Werbung zu machen (Motto: "So viele hören auf, mach doch auch mit").  Denn wer von WoW die tatsächlcih Schnauze voll hat, der lallt nicht noch in den Foren drüber.



lol, ja nee - is klar. Blizzard zahlt für Postings mit kritischem Inhalt über Wow? da bewerb ich mich gleich mal, ich hab VIEL zu lästern.


----------



## spacekeks007 (11. September 2009)

willst mit dem spiel aufhören und schreibst nen langen brief im buffed forum wie viele andere die damit "gedroht" haben aufzuhören.

du hängst hier aber noch im forum rum. junge hör einfach auf stumm und leise halt dich vom forum fern und von all den anderen wow seiten sonnst hörst du nie auf damit.

denn jedes lesen eines interresanten artikels heizt deine lust  an wieder einzuloggen und zu spielen.

und die leute wollen nicht den gefühlten millionsten beitrag zu dem thema lesen das die leute aufhören .. es hat keinen sinn mehr... nicht mehr so wie früher... classic war besser die communiti ist schlechter geworden...bla bla bla.

aufhören spiel löschen cd´s/dvd´s gut wegpacken oder wegwerfen und nicht in diversen wow foren rumlesen und lange jammernde briefe schreiben.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. September 2009)

ich frage mich, wieso alle, die mit WOW aufhören ihre Verpackung nebst Inhalt wegwerfen.
Soll das noch einmal ein Schritt zur Suchtbefreiung werden, wie beim Raucher, der alle Kippen im Haus entfernt?


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. September 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich frage mich, wieso alle, die mit WOW aufhören ihre Verpackung nebst Inhalt wegwerfen.
> Soll das noch einmal ein Schritt zur Suchtbefreiung werden, wie beim Raucher, der alle Kippen im Haus entfernt?



vermutlich, und auch nicht verwunderlich, so wie wow ausgelegt ist. Man wird immer schön beschäftigt, immer das gleiche machen, bloss nicht nachdenken, damit man sich schnell dran gewöhnt. Zum Ausgleich gegen Langeweile gibts dauernde Vorankündigungen, was denn tolles kommen wird, der Hype wird die Leute schon halten. Ich bin froh das ich den Absprung gemacht habe, ich vermisse nix --- auch wenn die ersten 2 Wochen einige Male der Gedanke "hm, was machste jetzt" gekommen ist. Aber da findet sich schnell was, und oft was Sinnvolleres als stundenlang die Zeit mit sinnfreiem Gold/EP-Gefarme zu vergeuden


----------



## Freakypriest (11. September 2009)

Ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand und schwups ich spiele nie mehr als 15Stunden die Woche.


----------



## Rolandos (11. September 2009)

Probleme sind das alles.  
PvP konnte man schon immer vergessen, also warum soll man das spielen. 
Einloggen und keine Lust haben, ähm, warum loggt man sich denn überhaupt ein.
Ziele stecken, welche Ziele bitte. Ich kenne kein Ziel welches man, mit nicht Nervtötendem farmen/oder Inis gehen, erreichen könnte. 
Am meisten spass macht es. einfach zu spielen. Mit Randomgruppen auch als gut ausgerüsterter 80ziger, durch irgend etwas durchwipen. Wenn dann keine Pfosten oder Arsch_öcher in der Gruppe sind, die einfach abhauen weil sie einmal gestorben sind oder denen es nicht schnell genug geht.

Vor ein paar Tagen, hatte ich mal wieder eine Supergruppe in PdC Hero. Normalerweise ist man da so in einer guten halben Stunde oder schneller, durch . Wie Langweilig. 
Mit der Gruppe, drei "Frischlinge", dauerte das eine gute Stunde, zig mal gewiped aber sie hat zusammengehalten.
Und da breche ich mir auch keinen Zacken ,aus der fortgeschrittenen 80ziger Krone, mit relativ jungen 80zigern in eine Ini zu gehen. Die Repkosten waren zwar heftig, aber es hat spass gemacht zu sehen, wie die Jungen immer besser wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## AoC.Virtus (11. September 2009)

Auch ich verabschiede mich von WoW, natürlich mit Gründen:

- immer und immer wieder langweilen in Dalaran
- sinnlose Dalys machen, damit man Repkosten bezahlen kann
- immer wieder die gleichen Heros, damit man noch mehr Marken bekommt
- jede Woche das selbe
- dps hier und dps da, man kann's nicht mehr hören
- jeder Char sieht gleich aus
- nur wer die besten epics hat, ist was
- Grafik war ok, aber gibt mittlerweile besseres

Bye Blizz.
Ihr hattet mich gut die letzten Jahre unterhalten,
aber es ist einfach zu einfach geworden. Jeder bekommt
alles und das gleiche..... Nein danke!
Früher musste man seinen Po noch drehen um was zu erreichen...

Wünsch allen WoWlern weiterhin viel Spass mit ihrem Lieblingsspiel.

MfG


----------



## Dragonheart64 (11. September 2009)

Guter Beitrag, Hut ab, das Thema ist brisant, und alle, die hier nicht mehr wie "geh zum Doktor", oder "selbst schuld", etc. zu sagen wissen, haben leider keine Ahnung von Sucht, wie es im wirklichen Leben zugeht, oder was die arbeitende Bevölkerung jeden Tag mitmacht.
Aber wer die posts hier regelmäßig liest, kennt ja das Durchschnittsniveau der Antworten in dem Forum hier (schade).

Das Spiel hat ein hohes Suchtpotential, und wer Probleme im RL hat, sei es Stress in der Arbeit, mobbing, egal was auch immer, wird sich mehr oder weniger dabei ertappen, wie er sich, z. B. mit einer Flucht in die virtuelle Welt, eine "heile" Welt schafft. Ich bemerke bei mir, dass ich nach einer gewissen Spielzeit, immer weiter machen will, noch mehr farmen, noch mehr Marken, noch mehr Efolge...
Alerdings bin ich in der glücklichen Lage, das zu erkennen, und den Ausschalter zu finden. Ich denke, dass das vielen eben nicht gelingt, sei es, weil sie eben zugänglicher für solche Reize sind, oder nicht merken, wie aus dem Spass langsam Sucht wird.
Wie viele Raucher behaupten denn, dass sie jederzeit aufhören könnten, und rauchen, weil es "schmeckt". Halloo? Rauch schmecken? Klar, esst merh scheiße, Millionen Fliegen können sich nicht irren.

Ich finde es sehr mutig und es gehört einiges dazu, eine Sucht selbst zu erkennen, dazu zu stehen, und aus eigenem Willen mit dem Entzug zu beginnen.

Ich wünsch Dir alles gute für die Zukunft, Jonny, toi toi toi


----------



## Rootii (11. September 2009)

krääänk..

Als ich das gelesen hab, hab ich meine fresse nicht mehr zugekriegt ^^

Find ich echt übertrieben sowas.. alleine sich solche gedanken um ein Game zu machen ist verrückt.
Spiels doch einfach wenns dir spaß macht. Wer es nich schafft sein RL inkl. Freunde und Beruf und nen PC Game
unter einen Hut zu kriegen, ist meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld o0

So klar sollte jeder denken können, dass man die wichtigen Sachen nich vernachlässigt und es hinkriegt nen gutes
Leben zu führen.. auch mit WoW ^^

Also wenn du ne Pause willst, mach eine... von mir aus ne längere wenn du merkst, dass du andere Sachen nicht mehr mitkriegst..
Anscheinend bis du kein dummer Junge und denkst immerhin über dein leben nach.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du wirst ne gescheite Lösung finden, ob mit oder ohne WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pancy (11. September 2009)

Ich glaub mir ging es ne lange Zeit ähnlich. Dei einzigen "Pausen" seit ich 2006 angefangen habe, waren die Urlaube in denen ich nicht daheim war. Sonst war WoW immer ein Thema. Da ich Arbeitskollegen habe die spielen, ist das Thema sogar da aktuell. Doch seit Anfang des Jahres hat sich einiges getan. Ich muss nun nicht mehr 2 80er haben die Raiden gehen und den Epix hinterherjagen. Jetzt gibt es einen Main mit dem ich gemütlich raiden gehe. Gemütlich ist zwischen 1-3 mal pro Woche. Wobei 3mal sehr selten geworden ist. Mittlerweile muss ich nicht mal mehr jeden Tag spielen, das war letztes Jahr fast nicht denkbar. Abends war WoW immer an. Die "neu" gewonnene Zeit stecke ich nun in andere Hobbys die ehr RL lastig sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte ich eher machen sollen, aber nun endlich ist WoW einfach nur mal ne Beschäftigung am Abend. Epix bekommt man ja hinterhergeworfen, da muss man kein Dauerraider mehr sein. Damit fehlt einem schon die Motivation. Schlecht für Blizz gut für die Menschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tydlig (11. September 2009)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Von einem Tag auf den anderen aufhören, das könnte ich auch nicht, aber vom Vielspieler bin ich wohl auch schon zum Gelegenheitsspieler mutiert, der sich am WE mal mit GIldenfreunden trifft und die eine oder andere Hero klarmacht oder Baron Runs versucht in der Hoffnung auf das Pferdchen. Aber das wars schon. Und dann werd ich meinen DK auch erstmal in Rente schicken. Zur Weihnachtszeit oder Anfang des Jahres mal nen Monat reaktivieren, damit die Chars nicht einfach so weg sind.



Keine Angst, so schnell löscht Blizzard keine Accounts/Charaktere. Bei mir war nach 8 Monaten noch alles da und bei einem Freund nach 12. Die wären doof, wenn sie wirklich nach einem halben Jahr löschen würden.


----------



## Rootii (11. September 2009)

Pancy schrieb:


> Die "neu" gewonnene Zeit stecke ich nun in andere Hobbys die ehr RL lastig sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So finde ich, ist es ein sehr gutes Gleichgewicht. Bei mir ist es auch so.
Gehe mit Kollegen 3 mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio. Abends ist WoW zwar auch fast immer an, aber auch nur als Beschäftigung bzw nur Chat oder /afk und im TS labern ^^..außerdem mache ich dort fast alles nur mit RL Kollegen.. Ich seh das alles ganz chillig.. Ich heul nich wenn was weggewürfelt wird..ich kriegs eh irgendwann.. und es is nich schlimm wenn ich mal nen paar Tage nich zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taegan (11. September 2009)

Hatte auch ein Jahr pause und später noch einmal ein halbes, im endeffeit SPiele ich wieder, es gibt einfach Zeiten in denen man nichts machen kann, das ist der ideale Lückenfülller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parrish (11. September 2009)

hey...
ja, was soll ich sagen... ich habe im april 2005 mit wow angefangen. 
es gab zeiten, da habe ich es richtig übertrieben & hing jede freie minute in dem game... 
man hat sein real-life teilweise tatsächlich nach dem spiel geplant. darüber darf ich gar nicht nachdenken. auch darf ich mir die played-time nicht anschauen. 
hinzu kam, das auch mein partner wow gespielt hat und so wie andere ihre gemeinsamen abende mit einer dvd verbracht haben, waren wir zusammen im spiel. 
es hat spaß gemacht, es war toll. doch irgendwann war sehr die luft raus... bis burning crusade kam. da ging es wieder los. und dann na klar auch beim letzten addon. 
ich bin allerdings an den punkt gekommen, wo mir das alles nur noch dumm vor kam und ich im spiel nichts mehr mit mir anzufangen wusste. 
nachdem ich 2 monate bezahlt, aber überhaupt nicht mehr ingame war, habe ich den account anfang juni einfrieren lassen. 
zwischendrin gab es die überlegung, den ganzen kram einfach zu verkaufen. allerdings fand ich die vorstellung, das jemand fremdes mit meinen chars durch die gegend rennt, schlicht weg doof... 
etwa einen monat lang habe ich nichts dergleichen gespielt. 
dann dachte ich mir, versuchst du es mal mit hdro. gesagt, getan. hm, nette grafik, neue herausforderungen, andere leute... 
ganze 45 tage hat mich das spiel bei laune gehalten. immer wieder habe ich vergleiche gezogen, fand vieles in wow viel schöner... 
ich habe recht wehmütig zurückgeblickt und ja, auch mir juckten die finger... 
nun bin ich seit 1 woche wieder in wow zu finden. 
diese zeiten, wo man permanent am rechner hockt, sind lange vorrüber. 
ich mache ein paar quests, schaue ins auktionshaus, komme meinen berufen nach oder gehe mal eine heroic mit. 
lange rede, kurzer sinn: dieses spiel ist schon ein fall für sich. es fesselt einen tatsächlich auf irgendeine komische art und weise... 
früher habe anno oder age of empire etc gespielt, ich kannte keine mmorpgs. mittlerweile könnte ich gar nicht mehr stumpf alleine in nem x-beliebigen game hängen und mein eigenes ding machen. 
mich wird es auch in zukunft zu gemeinsamen abenteuern hinziehen, vorerst wohl in world of warcraft. bis es irgendwann vielleicht etwas besseres gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


greetz parrish


----------



## siberian (11. September 2009)

Ich spiele auch seit 2005 bin aber zum Glück nie in der Situation gewesen, dass ich einen Zwang zum Spielen gespürt habe. Ich habe immer wieder Pausen eingelegt, teilweise mehrere Monate lang. Wenn draussen die Sonne scheint, hocke ich schon aus Prinzip nie vor dem Rechner. Ich habe aber einiges miterlebt, was mich teilweise sehr nachdenklich gemacht hat. Ich denke, dass die Sucht für die Betroffenen ein sehr sehr ernsthaftes Problem ist, dass man keinesfalls kleinreden sollte. Es gibt wohl in fast jeder Gilde Leute die es eindeutig übertreiben und praktisch dauernd online sind. Gerade Leute, die in Beziehungen leben oder gar Familie haben und dann in jeder freien Minute on sind, verursachen bei mir kein gutes Gefühl. Ich finde es deshalb wichtig, dass man da nicht einfach wegschaut, sondern versucht das Ganze zu thematisieren.


----------



## RuL4h (11. September 2009)

Tja da stellt sich nur eine Frage:

Wayne ?

Wenn du keine Freunde hast mit dennen du sowas belabbern kannst sondern du trotzdem hier im forum anhängst kannst auch weiter zocken....

cYa...


----------



## Technocrat (11. September 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> lol, ja nee - is klar. Blizzard zahlt für Postings mit kritischem Inhalt über Wow?



Bitte meinen Beitrag nochmal lesen!


----------



## Bighorn (11. September 2009)

Such dir eine Alternative, gibt noch andere schöne Spiele wenns der Rechner sein muß.
Die Spielehersteller sind um jeden froh der von WoW weg kommt und dafür eines ihrer Produkte kauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stille93 (11. September 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> lol, ja nee - is klar. Blizzard zahlt für Postings mit kritischem Inhalt über Wow? da bewerb ich mich gleich mal, ich hab VIEL zu lästern.



Blizzards Konkurrenz heißt: die Konkurrenz von Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleef (11. September 2009)

allso ich zock auch gern mal etwas länger aber wen ich zu lang 1 spiel spiel wird mir schnell langweilig vorallem wegen dem ewigen farmen.^^
aber wen ich länger mal nicht wow zock möcht ich auch immer malwieder reinschauen weniger wegen dem spiel sondern mehr wegen den freunden die ich in 
arzeroth gefunden hab.^^


----------



## enci91 (11. September 2009)

Hi ich spiele auch ca seit release und habe auch extrem viel "arbeit" in meine 2 chars und teilweise in meinen Dk gesteckt.
Auch ich habe wenige Wochen nachdem Patch 3.2 erschienen ist aufgehört.

Warum?
Das übliche Problem - Der Weg der Contentvereinfachung wurde mit 3.2 einfach zu weit getrieben ( Mein Magier innerhalb von 3 Wochen von t7-t7,5 equip auf komplett ulduar t8,5 - kann nicht sein ) Is ja wurst.

Ich habe auch in ungefähr derselben Situation zu BC schonmal für mehrere Monate aufgehört und zum Release von WotLK wieder angefangen.
Allerdings nicht weil alles zu einfach war, sondern weil es außer Karazhan nichts für gelegenheitsspieler gab, die mal 2-3 Stunden nur spielen wollen und kein Bock auf 5er Randoms oder PvP. Das wurde mit wotlk positiv geändert, aber eben zu positiv.

Man kann nun denken, die Zeit war verschenkte Zeit, aber so sehe ich es nicht, ich bin mir auch im klaren darüber, das ich zu Cataylysm wieder anfangen werde. Es klingt alles so super und begeisternd, was herausgegeben wird, das ich es einfach ausprobieren muss.
Im Gegenteil, ich glaube der Versuch, diesen Reiz zu unterdrücken und weiterhin kein WoW zu spielen, aber alle News und Patches trotzdem mitzubekommen, würde mich verrückt machen. Daher lass ich mir lieber ne schöne Zeit, spiel nen Worgen hoch, denke das das super gelungen ist, merke das sich im Endcontent absolut nichts geändert hat, oder halt doch, aber in die falsche Richtung und höre nach einiger Zeit langweilen und alles-ausprobiert-haben wieder auf.


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

*Mir hat es geholfen nicht ohne Grund aufzuhören.*
Ich hab solange gespielt, wie es Spaß macht, es aber trotzdem in einem vernünftigen Rahmen gehalten, und *irgendwann wird es nun mal langweilig.*
Und *immer wenn es einen dann später in den Finger kitzelt, wieder anzufangen, denkt man daran, wie man damals stundenlang in Dalaran geangelt oder gelangweilt aussichtlos im PvP verloren hat*, und ruft sich in den Sinn das es zwar mit dem neuen patch oder was weiß ich einige spaßige neue Spielstunden gibt, danach aber alles das gleiche ist.

Mit Cataclysm wird soviel neuer Content geboten, das es sich denke ich lohnt, das Risiko einzugehen, nachher wieder vor demselben Teich zu stehen und die Angel einzuholen , sich zu sagen " war doch ganz cool die Erweiterung. "


Uff was ein Roman. Wer kein Bock hat ihn zu lesen, tut es nicht, aber flamet auch nich gleich los . Danke^^

Sunanecro


----------



## Totebone (11. September 2009)

@TE 

Du hast dieses jucken in den Finger weil dir der Gesitheiler seit release sagt "Play World of Warcraft" ganz einfach ein Opfer der unterschwelligen Werbung^^


----------



## ach was solls. (11. September 2009)

2 monate pause gemacht von cataclysm gehört und dachte : kuhl
so aber ich hab sowas von keinen bock mehr raiden zu gehen ( sprich raidgilde 5 tage in der woche zocken )
das war ein fehler. Ich denke ich werde noch ein paar monate warten. Wenn ich dann wieder anfange sollte widme ich mich nur noch dem PvP - Spiel. Das kostet eigentlich keine Zeit und man macht es dann wenn man lust hat. Arena kann man ebenso machen mit nem guten kumpel und dabei weniger zeit in wow investieren. Und spaß machen tut es mindestens gleich viel.


----------



## Technocrat (11. September 2009)

ach schrieb:


> so aber ich hab sowas von keinen bock mehr raiden zu gehen ( sprich raidgilde 5 tage in der woche zocken )



Das wundert ja nun wirklich nicht. Wenn Du jeden Tag nur Eiscreme ißt kannst Du spätesten nach einem Monat kein Eis mehr sehen, selbst wenn es jeden Wochentag eine andere Geschmacksrichtung gäbe.

Wenn man 1mal alle 1-2 Wochen raiden geht, macht raiden weiterhin Spaß.


----------



## enci91 (11. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das wundert ja nun wirklich nicht. Wenn Du jeden Tag nur Eiscreme ißt kannst Du spätesten nach einem Monat kein Eis mehr sehen, selbst wenn es jeden Wochentag eine andere Geschmacksrichtung gäbe.
> 
> Wenn man 1mal alle 1-2 Wochen raiden geht, macht raiden weiterhin Spaß.




vollkommen richtig.man solls nie übertreiben.


----------



## Squizzl (13. September 2009)

Ich spiele seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren kein WoW mehr und glaub mir es juckt immernoch in den Fingern den Acc zu aktivieren. zu schauen wer spielt noch was gibts neues zu sehen etc....

Halt durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enweldor (13. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das wundert ja nun wirklich nicht. Wenn Du jeden Tag nur Eiscreme ißt kannst Du spätesten nach einem Monat kein Eis mehr sehen, selbst wenn es jeden Wochentag eine andere Geschmacksrichtung gäbe.



Was? Eis geht immer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Thema:

Ich denke, es ist bei dir ähnlich wie bei mir.
Prinzipiell ist WoW das vielseitigste, möchte nicht sagen "das beste". Da es das perfekte Spiel nicht gibt, kann man das so stehen lassen, denke ich.
Aber:
Was mich von WoW abhält (ich spiele seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr), ist mein bis dahin entstandener Eindruck, dass die Community eine sehr negative Entwicklung im Laufe der Jahre gemacht hat. Das Niveau und der Umgangston ließen serverübergreifend zu wünschen übrig.
Das Spiel an sich würde mich schon nochmal reizen, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Community sich während meiner Abwesenheit zum Positiven hin entwickelt hat.
Als Indiz dafür führe ich mal den Thread "Eichhörnchenkiller" an....ohne Worte.
Ich versuche erst gar nicht, das Spiel mies zu reden und wünsche euch Verbliebenen noch viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Fusssi (14. September 2009)

Das mit der Comm. stimmt leider, aber das ist leider eine allgemeine Gesellschaftliche Entwicklung. Das färbt halt auch ins virtuelle Leben ab, besonders daher das sich jeder annonym fühlt.


----------



## noxs111 (14. September 2009)

ich mach zurzeit auch ne kleine pause =)


aber mal im ernst wenn du WOW schon eine Karriere nennst dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (14. September 2009)

Enweldor schrieb:


> Was? Eis geht immer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solche Threads wie Eichhörnchenkiller sind einfach nur kindisch trotzdem bissl fun muss sein, klar die WoW Comm ist echt kacke geworden, da i-wie keiner mehr den andern respektiert alle sitzen auf ihren großen Ross und denken "ich bin besser als du" ^^trotzdem, freu mich auf Aion, WoW war ne geile Zeit für mich hatte viel fun damit^^


----------



## Mulukukku (14. September 2009)

RL > WoW.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach die wichtigste Regel überhaupt.
Ich selber habe mal 5 Monate Pause gemacht, ohne Probleme.
Jeder geht mit dem Thema anders um, nur ich denke man sollte 
nicht vergessen, dass WoW nur ein Spiel ist und nicht mehr.

Auf deinem grabstein wird auch nie stehen, dass du z. B.
Gnom Magier gespielt hast und wie dein Avatar hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (14. September 2009)

Mulukukku schrieb:


> Auf deinem grabstein wird auch nie stehen, dass du z. B.
> Gnom Magier gespielt hast und wie dein Avatar hieß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso nicht *g*
Ich glaub ich könnte damit besser leben als ein Zitat, was schon 1.500 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (14. September 2009)

arbeit + freunde (hab en paar sehr gute, die müssen natürlich auch gepflegt werden jeden tag fürn paar stunden) + fitnessstudio (3-4 x die woche mit 2 freunden zusammen) =

in der woche vielleicht zeit 3-4 stunden zu zocken. dabei hab ich aktuell noch net mal ne freundin, naja zeitlich irgendwie auch total unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiss nicht wie manche so viel spielen können, das gibt einem doch überhaupt nichts. da hab ich zehnmal mehr spaß, auch einfach nur mit meinen atzen irgendwo zu chillen und mist zu labern. natürlich noch an der frischen luft.

lange rede, kurzer sinn. ich find wenn man arbeitet und freunde/freundin (ja RL freunde und zwar dazu auch noch RICHTIGE freunde) hat man nicht wirklich zeit irgendwas zu zocken. aber jeder legt seine prioritäten ja auch anders. find epixx unso ja auch ganz wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tang (14. September 2009)

Also bei mir hat sich die Gilde heute aufgelöst und ich werde wohl auch erst mal wieder eine Pause einlegen da es momentan eifach zu viel im Spiel gibt was mich aufregt.
Zum glück weiß ich was ich machen muss wenn es mich zusehr stresst das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pause von  4 Wochen ca den kann das Spiel auch wieder Spaß machen.

Naja bisl Spaß im rl haben und was mit Freunden und Freundin machen wird ein auch mal ganz gut tun nicht zu sagen muss jetzt weg gleich is Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tipp: sei froh über die Zeit die du auserhalb von wow hast und vorallem siehst du das Du richtig gute Freunde hast die  über die Zeit wo du sie mal abgewimmelt hast wegen nen Raid  nicht verloren hast.

Mach was was du schon immer mal machen wolltest  fahr weg oder mach sonst was den denkste auch nicht an wow


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. September 2009)

Pause gemacht habe ich schon oft.
Ein paar Mal habe ich auch gesagt: "Das wars für mich mit Wow!". Aber spätestens ein paar Tage loggt man sich wieder ein und wandert in der virtuellen World of Warcraft herum.

Mir ist zu jeder Stunde, Minute und Sekunde bewusst was ich tue. Ich pflege mein persönliches Lieblingshobby. Andere Leute gehen in den Fußballclub, gehen Saufen, Kiffen, vergewaltigen Frauen nur aus Spaß - ich brauch nur WoW um mich abzureagieren und ein bisschen Spaß in dieser tristen Welt zu haben.

WAS SPIELST DU? ^^


----------



## P3trus (14. September 2009)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> lange rede, kurzer sinn. ich find wenn man arbeitet und freunde/freundin (ja RL freunde und zwar dazu auch noch RICHTIGE freunde) hat man nicht wirklich zeit irgendwas zu zocken. aber jeder legt seine prioritäten ja auch anders. find epixx unso ja auch ganz wichtig



/sign

dabei sollte auch gesagt sein, dass man das auch mischen kann...sprich mit rl kumpels um 18uhr 1-2h arena zocken oder chatten oder sonst was machen (auf unserem server letztens beliebt: classic quiz /quiz channel xD) und danach um 20uhr in die kneipe oder disko zu gehen...wobei es nicht immer zocken sein muss, kann auch sein, wir haben bock nen film zu schauen, machen wir halt das.
und grad am wochenende komm ich selten zum zocken, weil ich entweder an der tanke arbeite oder  mit kumpels pokern gehe, unterwegs bin (lebe in BW, morgen fängt zwar schule offiziell an, da ich mein studentbonus habe, fängts bei mir erst mit dem 1. Oktober an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zur frage mit dem exzessivem zocken: man muss selber wissen, was man macht. Ich verlängere bei wichtien ereignissen oder längeren phasen einfach mein wow abo nicht, schluss.. noch wenige monate bis zur schul prüfung? /abo aus, fertig.. 

und einfach so eine längere pausen (meistens so 6monate~) hatte ich auch mal öfters..sogar mein account in der bc zeit verscherbelt...und neu angefangen habe ich nur wegen nem rl kumpel, der auch schon fast ein jahr nicht mehr gespielt hat und mich gefragt hat, ob ich bock hab, mir mal wotlk anzuschaun...gesagt, getan, heute spiele ich nur mit meinem kumpel zusammen, weil das alleine spielen nur für mich schon keinen sinn macht. und doch, da ich mir eine neue klasse hochgespielt habe, habe ich trotz des levelns, das manche so hassen, spaß gehabt beim spielen + wotlk erkundet + die geschichte weiterverfolgt.

und ich könnt mir auch garnicht mehr vorstellen, dass manche leute nurnoch sozusagen "wegen" dem MMO leben...sagen wir mal, alle online MMO's gehen zugrunde, es gibt einfach keine mehr... was machen dann die leute, deren schon "fast einzige lebensexistenz" daran hing? okay, ist vielleicht etwas hart ausgedrückt und ich denke in deutschland wird es nicht soviele geben...aber es gibt sie. und wenn ich zurück denke, wo ich zu realschulzeiten 10-klasse (momentan studiere ich) erstmals von wow gehört hab und sozusagen miterlebt habe, wie sich leute ihre noten nur durch zocken versaut haben...und heute zwar nicht mehr spielen, aber auch nichts in der hand haben und eine schreinerlehre machen... oder leute, die von ihrem papa da noch schön einen beamtenjob beim zoll bekommen, wo sich sich hocharbeiten können und nach 2 lehrjahren das handtuch werfen und koch werden wollen (wo ist der grund für so einen sprung in der arbeitsbranche?)...bitter... (nichts gegen die leute, denen der beruf spaß macht und den beruf wollen...in dem fall war das von denen der einziger ausweg bzw. die failheit neben dem sozialem jahr (ob die das da schon durften?))

und natürlich wie Lungentorpedo es sagt, mit seinen leuten unterwegs zu sein macht auf jeden fall mehr spaß (neue leute kenn lernen?). 
/ironie on
an was werden sich deine leute mehr errinern? dass du der held des bg's bist / den härtesten boss im neuen content als erster gecleart hast...oder dass du besoffen aufm kinderspielplatz rumgelaufen bist und keinen plan hattest wo du bist? / den made my day spruch irgendwo unterwegs gebracht hast, der zu einem insider deiner leute wird? *nichtaufmichdeut* 
/ironie off


Spoiler



guuut, ist auch schon ein halbes jahr her und ich hab ne wette verloren... aaaah du liest den spoiler naaaain xD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich finde es vor allem bei jüngeren leuten gut, wenn da die eltern eingreifen, auch wenns nicht immer gut endet... es gibt aber auch die leute, die morgens zu schule/arbeit gehen, mittags durchzocken, abends weggehen, schule/arbeit öfters mal vernachlässigen...und das meine ich mit der mischung von oben nicht...

/internet on
omg giev epixx Lungentorpedo pelas !!1
/internet off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und vor allem kommen für mich längere raidzeiten garnicht in frage, weil ich mir das nicht zeitich leisten kann...und wenn, dann nur 1* alle X monate und das auch an einem abend/nacht, wo ich einfach mal länger durch mache...

@Leviathan666 sollte eigentlich heißen: WO LEBST DU? ^^

Tante Edith sagt: wurde doch länger als geplant xD


----------



## Keksautomat (14. September 2009)

Ich kenn die Situation, habs mal mit ner 3Monatigen (freiwilligen) WoW Pause probiert, war davor PvE besessen und es war Progresszeit (3D Kill zuerst bekommen, bla bla bla) und da war schon mal ne ganze Woche belegt (abends) - die ich hätte anders verbringen können (sollen) - wie gesagt, hab 3 Monate aufgehört, habs dann wieder angefangen, hink sehr mit dem Gear hinterher und tat alles daran es zu ändern.

Das Ende war dann so: nach 2 Wochen wieder WoW Spielen -> 0 Bock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss sich nur neue Prioritäten suchen, dann kommt man davon los !


----------



## Soranu (14. September 2009)

Nein völlig normal aus "meiner Sicht".
Denn wer 4 Jahre lang sein Bier nach der Arbeit trinkt, wird schwer haben dies plötzlich einfach so zu unterlassen.
Ersetzt Bier durch WoW...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ignatz87 (14. September 2009)

Oh ja WoW ... Spiel seid 5 jahren dieses Spiel, allerdings mit edlichen Pausen dazwischen.

WoW ist und bleibt geil, aber man sollte immer wissen das es da noch was anderes gibt im Leben eines Menschens... z.b. ne playstadion!!! buhahahaha

ne Spass heute Spiel ich Höhstens 4 Stunden am tag aber das auch sehr selten, aber wenn ich mal eingeloggt bin dann Spiel ich auch! ^^ 

Probleme mit Freunden (zb. das ich wegen raid absagte ect.) hat ich noch nie da sagte ich lieber im Spiel ab! aber denk das muss jeder für sich selbst vereinbaren ob man Freundin oder Freunde versetzt nur um ein Spiel zu Spielen und nicht mit dem EQ hinterher zuhingen!


----------



## Æzørt (14. September 2009)

ich hab mir nicht alle 13 seiten durch gelesen nur die erste aber ich kann nur sagen fang besser nie wieder an seit dem ich aufgehört habe mit wow bin ich plötzlich besser geworden in der schule und ich sehe wieder sonnenlicht. oder setz dir klare regel z.B. nur 2-3 stunden am tag spielen un zwischen durch ma ne woche pause. dann iwrst du zwar kein imba hardcore raider mit full tX.Y aber du kannst trozdem spaß haben.


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2009)

Das hört sich alles sehr konfus an hier.
Schon mal ein Anfang ist, das man sich damit beschäftigt, den dann kannn es noch gar nicht so schlimm sein.
Man sollte alles in Maßen machen/tun/spielen/trinken/rauchen/ usw.
Erstmal Pause machen und seine Zeit anders verbringen. Wenn man dann wieder ein Abstand bekommt
sieht man das wieder mit anderen Augen. 
Bin auch eine Zeitlang Abends immer zum Sport gegangen, trotzdem bin ich doch nicht Süchtig danach.

Ich z.B. vergleiche WoW spielen sehr gerne mit TV gucken. Warum?
Mit beiden Aktivitäten verdiene ich kein Geld aber mit beiden kann ich Zeit überbrücken.
Ich habe seit 3 jahren kein Fernsehen mehr , ist aber auch nichts, was mir fehlt.
Wenn ich Fußball(Buli) gucken will, gehe ich zu Freunden oder in die Kneipe.
Ansonsten habe ich noch mehrere Freizeitaktivitäten neben WoW, so dass ich mich nicht
als Süchtiger empfinde. Es gibt auch Abende , wo ich überhaupt kein Bock auf WoW habe.
Ebenso geht es mir mit anderen Aktivitäten. Wenn man zu Regel hat, das RL vorgeht, sollte es eigentlich keine
Probleme geben.

Ich stelle mal eine These auf:

Wenn man WoW Nährboden gibt, in Form von z.B. Arbeitslos/Beziehungsprobleme/RL-Ärger/Tot
dann ist die Gefahr sehr groß, das aus dem SPIEL eine Sucht wird,weil man eventuell Abstand
von anderen Dingen braucht. Man holt sich Bestätigung im Spiel usw.
Auch sind es ja teilweise die Online Bekanntschaften, die eben zur Sucht beitragen,
die man lieb gewonnen hat und mit denen man Spaß hatte und sich schon die ein oder andere
Stunde um die Ohren gehauen hat.


Ich habe z.B. versucht mit WoW aufzuhören und bin nach 2 Monaten gescheitert(klingt negativ).
Naja bin zun WoW zurück, weil mir andere Online Games nicht so zugesagt haben.
vielleicht hätte ich mir auch einfach nur wieder eine Glotze zulegen müssen.



Und die Moral von der Geschicht:

WoW spielen oder nicht, die Zeit verbaucht sich, das ist Pflicht.............................^^


----------

